#edubuntu 2006-07-10
<TheWarden> Hi. I downloaded Edubuntu Live CD image.. burnt it and I can't get it to boot up. I see the startup menu.. I've tried all the options I know how to do.. it starts loading and then at the end the screen goes blank with a flashing cursor
<TheWarden> then just sits there. Nothing else happens afterwards. What else can I do to get it to work?
<cwillu> how do I log in on the local console (root?) on a edubuntu-net-booted terminal?  or alternatively, is there any way to make a local (to the terminal) drive available (to apps running on the terminal or the server)?
<sbalneav> Evening all!
<bddebian> Hello sbalneav
<sbalneav> bddebian: Hello there!
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: hey scott!
<sbalneav> hey jsgotangco 
<bimberi> hi all.  jsgotangco it's funny how once you see a name you start noticing it a lot more - http://softwarefreedomday.org/sfi/TshirtSigners  (2nd on list)
<jsgotangco> aseigo's big on KDE
<bimberi> as i'm now realising :)
<jsgotangco> i think he's working for trolltech at the moment
<xbl> anybody tried scribus on edubuntu?
<bash> hey mhz 
<bash> are you there ?
<mhz> bash: hey
<bash> what up!
<mhz> anda a acotarte
<mhz> es muy tarde
<mhz> :D
<bash> mhz, i sleep all day..
<mhz> aah, de veras!
<mhz> bash: I am talking to arkan0x about dsslive and his expereinces with it so far
<bash> mhz, what is the developed version of ubuntu ? 
<bash> dapper ?
<mhz> the release is 6.06 and the 'under development' is edgy (6.10)
<mhz> 6.06 = dapper
<bash> oe loko tube dramas con la instalacion de dapper 
<arkan0x> bash, edubuntu-es plis :D
<bash> la version que te enviaban un solo CD
<arkan0x> bash, #edubuntu-es plis :D
<arkan0x> or #ubuntu-es :D 
<bash> ajaja (plis)
<mhz> "a mi no plis"
<arkan0x> jajja
<bash> version ql. la wea live cd nunca me pesco el particionamiento del installer
<bash> :S
<arkan0x> bash, para que seamos mas en edubuntu-es 
<arkan0x> :D
<bash> pichula
<arkan0x> a mi si me pesko el particionamiento del live , en 2 tarros distintos he probado :D
<bash> en esta wea no pesco probe con cuantas live cd
<mhz> bash, I have not used live CD yet
<bash> toas se congelaban 
<bash> en la zona de particionamiento
<arkan0x> bash, es tu hd :D 
<bash> "Editar Particion"
<arkan0x> aaa
<bash> arkan0x, no puede ser el harddisk si breezy paso colaoo
<bash> es la ui ql
<arkan0x> bash, viste los logs ?
<bash> que logs wn si es una live cd.
<bash> se conjela
<bash> no deja hacer nada
<bash> la unica opcion es reiniciar la maquina
<mhz> bash: and the min. requirements were ok?
<bash> what ?
<bash> toy con un sempron de 2.8 + 256 ram ddr
<mhz> bash: the minimum requirements to run LiveCd
<mhz> ooohhh
<arkan0x> bash, tiene logs 
<bash> disco duro de 80 gb
<arkan0x> una live tiene logs 
<bash> arkan0x, claro
<bash> ii cuando reinicio el pc
<bash> como los veos '?
<bash> seguro te va aguardar los registros en la ram
<mhz> cat /var/log/...
<arkan0x> nono , cuando estas instalando con ubiquity (el gui) , se te generan logs 
<mhz> sip
<bash> sip. claro pero te reitero que la maquina queda completamente congelada
<mhz> aah, y ubiquity no te alcanza a mostrar log?
<bash> ahora lo que voy hacer, es migrar de breezy a dapper :D por APT
<bash> lo que al mhz no le gusta :D:D:D
<mhz> bash: please don't do it
<arkan0x> bash, que raro lo que te paso
<bash> mhz, yES, YEST
<arkan0x> a mi no se me congelo ni nada 
<mhz> bash: it is super weired 
<arkan0x> instale rebien
* mhz scratches his head
<bash> mhz, te apuesto una luca que la instalacion me la hace cagada de la risa :D
<mhz> bash: yup, $1000
<mhz> bash: but...
<mhz> bash: I know APT will work
<mhz> bash: it is the system I am afraid it will break
<bash>  a que no
<mhz> bash: $1000 but I MUST be there to look
<mhz> :)
<bash> oka
<bash> te doy permiso por ssh para que webes su rato xD
<bash> xD
<mhz> bash: hehehe, hmmm
<sbalneav> Night all
<sbalneav> Good morning #edubuntu!
<sbalneav> ogra: ping
<Fujitsu> Good evening, sbalneav!
<sbalneav> Fujitsu: Morning!
<Fujitsu> Evening! Late evening at that.
<cwillu> ooo, people
<Fujitsu> Ooh, a cwillu!
<cwillu> say, what users exist on the remote image?
<cwillu> quite!  :)
<Fujitsu> cwillu, none as far as I know.
<Fujitsu> You can always check.
<cwillu> well, there's must be at least root
<cwillu> how do I check?
<Fujitsu> Well, yes.
<Fujitsu> Hmm.
* Fujitsu locates the LTSP root.
<cwillu> chroot from the server?  because I can't seem to log in from the terminal
<Fujitsu> I haven't set up a server in a whole two weeks, I can't remember what the default root is...
<ogra> cwillu, root is locked by default as in all ubuntus :)
<ogra> morning sbalneav 
<Fujitsu> You can look at the passwd in the LTSP root.
<cwillu> ogra: no, it's just set to a random password that you're not told
<sbalneav> Morning
<Fujitsu> cwillu, no.
<ogra> cwillu, nope
<Fujitsu> cwillu, it's set to nothing, thus disabled.
<ogra> cwillu, but you can set a password for root in the client chroot if you need to log in to the client for debugging
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd
<ogra> that will forst ask for your user pw and then for the one you want to set in the chroot for root
<ogra> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 passwd -l will lock it again
<cwillu> wow, there's alot of bad info on the net then... :p  I've read the random password thing in a good 5 or 6 places
<Fujitsu> cwillu, where? I'll go and email the webmasters about it. >:)
<sbalneav> Bwahahah!  You trust the internet?!?!? :) 
<cwillu> google ubuntu root random password
<cwillu> of course not :p
<ogra> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sbalneav> You realize you're not even talking to humans, but incredible computer simuations, right? :)
<ogra> cwillu, see the wikipage the bot posted
<cwillu> sbalneav: of course;  I wrote the simulation :p
<sbalneav> Master!
<cwillu> calm down calm down
* sbalneav bows to his maker
<cwillu> :p
<cwillu> either way, sufficiently random password or disabled login under that user has the same effect;  so I have to create a user on that image if I want to do anything local on it (such as using a local harddrive)?
<ogra> no
<ogra> local devices work with a daemon running as root on the client
<jsgotangco> hi
<cwillu> and just to be pendantic, passwd -l root locks it again, not passwd -l it seems :p
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientLocalDevices describes how we'll implement it for the next release
<pygi> hi jsgotangco 
<cwillu> I suppose I should also note that I'm not running a clean edubuntu, it's an xubuntu-desktop with various packages installed
<cwillu> ogra, ah, thanks :)
<ogra> cwillu, not if you run it via chroot
<cwillu> ogra, I just ran it as chroot, and it gave me the help page
<ogra> (passwd -l)
<ogra> well, chroot makes you root, if you run passwd -l it locks the pw of the currently used user (root)
<ogra> (at least it should)
<cwillu> nope
<cwillu> maybe it's different for root specifically
<cwillu> I just logged in on the remote terminal, and then did passwd -l on the chroot again;  help page.   passwd -l root locked it though
<ogra> well, might be ... i never use root ... not even while developing :)
<cwillu> :p
<cbx33> good afternoon all !
<jsgotangco> hi
<Fujitsu> Late evening, cbx33.
<cbx33> what a sucky day !
<cwillu> so is that still under development, the stuff that page is talking about?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: we all have that
<cbx33> jsgotangco: do you have 500 kids running round the place thinking they own it?
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> anyone heard of glscube ?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: i have 20,000 simultaneous people in a server if you would like an anology
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> we'll call it even :p
<jsgotangco> except most of these people online are consenting adults
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> and not annoying little brats
<cbx33> who have now started nicking pc components out of the machines
<cwillu> heh;  I'm guessing I'm in for a world of fun if I want to use captive-fs here, huh?  :)
<cbx33> cwillu: what for ntfs writing?
<cwillu> local drive
<cwillu> doing weird stuff for the hell of it
<cbx33> an ntfs partition?
<cwillu> yes
<cbx33> there is an ntfs fuse module now
<cwillu> not full write support though
<cwillu> I believe captive uses fuse though (?)
<cbx33> maybe nbot full but it worked ok for me?
<cbx33> unless they renamed it
<cbx33> get the latest knoppix disc and look for a command called ntfsmount
<cbx33> it mounts an ntfs partition
<cbx33> rw
<cwillu> basically, I feel much more comfortable using the driver that created the damn thing in the first place :)
<cbx33> but of course
<cwillu> I don't recall getting a warm fuzzy feeling re: what I recall of the limitations vs dbaseIII work (yay :/)
<cwillu> either way;  what I'd almost like is a zero footprint netboot, livecd ish
<cwillu> really, I should just go to bed before I do anything stupid, come to think of it
* cbx33 made that mistake the other day
<cbx33> hosed his pc :D
<cwillu> ooo, fun
<cwillu> see, part of my problem is I've got so many to hose, that I end up just ignoring the hosed one
<cwillu> but they're scattered all over the city, so it's a pain to get a nice fresh (previously hosed but now ignorant of the reason) one
<cbx33> hehe I know the feeling
<cbx33>  :D
<cwillu> so, x is launched with a broadcast for an xdmcp'ish server?  if I installed gdm or something as silly as ubuntu-desktop, would that do what I might think it might do?
<Fujitsu> No, not XDMCP.
<cwillu> most specifically, would I actually get a local prompt, possibly with the xdmcp option (and specifically if I changed the default x session to be a chooser?)
<Fujitsu> It tunnels over SSH, then launches X through the SSH tunnel.
<cwillu> right, that's that certificate regeneration thingie you need to run if the server changes ip
<Fujitsu> Not certificate, but yes.
<cwillu> is there any way I can get the chroot to use the cached packages from my main install?
<cwillu> I really don't want to download 390 from a 10kb/s connection
<cwillu> 390mB that is
<cwillu> hard link /var/cache/apt/ into /opt/ltsp/i386/var/cache/apt/?  :)
<ogra> i think even a softlink should work
<cwillu> soft=symbolic?
<ogra> yep
<Fujitsu> Hmm.... No, I don't think a symbolic link would work, as it installs the very base system, chroots, then installs the rest.
<Fujitsu> And once it chroots, the symlink is invalid.
<cwillu> so hardlink...?
<cwillu> and what else does that break :)
<cwillu> maybe a unionfs approach would be safer
<cwillu> alternatively, I could just copy everything couldn't I
<cwillu> but the real pressing question:  do I fire up the oven so I can cook a pizza?
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<ogra> night jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey ogra, sorry was a bit busy today, got to do some pretty good malone work
<ogra> sorry ? what for ?
<jsgotangco> =)
<jsgotangco> all of us are busy atm but after uvf things should be more interesting
<bddebian> Morning
<sbalneav> Gave up on gaim, installed xchat :)
<ogra> hehe
<cbx33> hey ogra 
<Petaris> Hello all
<Petaris> I don't suppose anyone has worked with bacula on edubuntu?
<Petaris> ok, I found bacula in univers
<Petaris> er, universe
<Petaris> now to get it configured
<LaserJock> good morning Edubuntu!
<LaserJock> wb ogra ;-) how long do you have until you will move to your new place?
<ogra> end of the month the move has to be done
<LaserJock> k
<ogra> i moved the rest of my office yesterday ... and i'll take either next or the week afterwards off 
<LaserJock> ogra: is bug #52552 because you had to remove lang packs?
<lucasvo> ogra: btw, did you upload already any changes to edgy?
<ogra> lucasvo, yes
<ogra> for ltsp
<ogra> LaserJock, the user needs the es locales installed and language-pack-es-base (or however its called) ... that cant work ...
<LaserJock> ogra: what can't work?
<cbx33> hi ogra 
<cbx33> got a sec in pm?
<cbx33> ping ogra
<sbalneav_> reconfiguring my network somewhat.
<cberlo> Hi folks.  Anyone set up an Edubuntu LTSP authenticating against Windows?
<Burgwork> cberlo, you talking about AD?
<cberlo> Yep
<Burgwork> it is currently not as easy it sounds. ajmitch is working on something with SoC that should make it eaiser
<cberlo> Burgwork: and I'd like to be able to map user home directories from Windows into a "Files" folder in their Linux home.  So far, I've been fairly successful, but I can't get the mounting stuff...
<cberlo> Burgwork: Have you used pam_mount, by any chance?
<Burgwork> nope sorry
<Burgwork> I avoid messy things like actually using edubuntu ;)
<cberlo> I'm beginning to think I may need to try another avenue to get this all to work.  Seems like I can get most of what I want working, but mounting the drives is kinda critical...
<LaserJock> cberlo: have you tried emailing the edubuntu-users list?
<cberlo> LaserJock: No, not yet.  Still searching to see if there is a more direct answer that I've missed.  That's on my list of things to do.
<cberlo> LaserJock: Okay, I'm done searching the list for answers, and I've fired off a request for help with my issues...  Hopefully that will help.  Thanks!
<LaserJock> great, I hope it helps too
<cbx33> Hi all
* cbx33 is getting to the point of actually hating Microsoft
<LaserJock> \o/
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> I hated it before but I'm at new levels of hate now
<cbx33> 31 mins to do a spyware xcan
<cbx33> and it's still going
<cbx33> I wish I was writing rules files abour now
<cbx33> 75000, objects scanned
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> I've wasted 36 minutes of my life watching this
<cbx33> there is no progress bar
#edubuntu 2006-07-11
<jsgotangco> good morning
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<LaserJock> hi sbalneav 
<sbalneav> Hey there LaserJock!!
<jsgotangco> hey
<sbalneav> hey jsgotangco 
<ryan__> how can i configure samba in ubuntu
<jsgotangco> ryan__: there's a good howto in the help page
<jsgotangco> under the server guide
<jsgotangco> you can also check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Bot_Builder> Would edubuntu be a good choice for a sort of after school education project sort of thing for children who moved to the United states a year ago?
<Burgundavia> Bot_Builder: yep
<Bot_Builder> They've got computers, but they don't use them
<Burgundavia> can't speak very good english?
<Burgundavia> edubuntu can do many languages
<Bot_Builder> that might be good
<Bot_Builder> is it easy to switch between the languages? It'd be ideal if they could learn english as they do it
<Burgundavia> what sort of computers do you have?
<jsgotangco> its easy to swtich between languages
<Burgundavia> fairly easy
<jsgotangco> especially if its a largely spoken one
<Bot_Builder> I think they've got P3s (I'm not actually part of this organization, just helping out)
<jsgotangco> chances are translations are complete for most if not all applications
<Bot_Builder> I think they mostly speak somali
<Burgundavia> hmm, that is more of a challenge
<Burgundavia> however, you can get the community involved in the translation
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<Bot_Builder> I don't know the specs of the computers
<Burgundavia> somali uses latin script
<Burgundavia> get some of the older kids and the parents involved and you can translate most of edubuntu in not too long
<Bot_Builder> Yes, perhaps they could help out, but the main reason I'm involved is they need someone to install windows and such on their computers
<Burgundavia> also a great way to learn english and computers
<Bot_Builder> I'm thinking I'll install windows 2000 (they seem to think it'll work, so the computers can't be so bad)
<Bot_Builder> on some of them
<Bot_Builder> and edubuntu on others
<Bot_Builder> so they can learn the popular platform and benefit from edubuntu's software
<Burgundavia> you could do edubuntu on all, with rdesktop to a windows 200 machine
<Bot_Builder> yeah, but then there'd be only one 2000 machine :P
<Burgundavia> people don't actually need windows
<Bot_Builder> True
<Bot_Builder> but its so popular that if these kids learn it, it'll help with getting jobs, etc
<Burgundavia> the Big Lie in North America is that they do
<Burgundavia> I would call that part of the big lie
<Burgundavia> teach them computers and they will figure out windows
<Bot_Builder> Probably
<Bot_Builder> Especially if they have to mess with bash to do any configuration :P
<Bot_Builder> will really smarten em up
<jsgotangco> have you ever installed and edubuntu desktop
<Bot_Builder> nope
<Bot_Builder> i've got ubuntu though
<jsgotangco> ok how many times do you go to bash to do something simple
<jsgotangco> say create a worksheet?
<Bot_Builder> nah
<jsgotangco> exactly
<Bot_Builder> more like to get my dual screens working, configure fstab for new partitions
<Burgundavia> they are unlikely to be doing those things
<Bot_Builder> ok, so the dual screen thing is a bad example
<Bot_Builder> how about installing a program that's not a package
<Bot_Builder> you could try using nautilus, but uh-oh, no administrative rights
<Burgundavia> unlikely to be doing that
<Burgundavia> most people never need more than what they have, and for the rest, there is gai
* jsgotangco thinks of some software that is not packaged
<Bot_Builder> so if you've got the knowhow pop open bash and sudo cp
<Burgundavia> you are not going to get everybody, but for now, new immigrants just need a computer that works
<Bot_Builder> yeah i know :P
<Burgundavia> they will accept limitations (which I don;t accept exist) just to have access
<Bot_Builder> ok, yeah it'll probably be no problem
* Burgundavia should note he sells Linux on a daily basis and thus deals with all these questions, again and again
<jsgotangco> oh yeah
<Bot_Builder> haha
* jsgotangco shuts up and lets the salesman do the talking
<Bot_Builder> Thin client stuff sounds interesting
<Bot_Builder> too bad it seems like they've got a bunch of medium clients :P no fatty server, and no decent desktops
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> then run xubuntu on them
<Bot_Builder> we'll see though, if they can run 2000, they can probably run buntu
<Burgundavia> should be able to
<Bot_Builder> what's the diff between xubuntu and edubuntu (other than xfce)
<Burgundavia> xubuntu is XFCE, edu is GNOME
<Bot_Builder> right, but you lose all those differences between ubuntu and edubuntu
<Burgundavia> not really
<Bot_Builder> well, maybe there's not that many
<Burgundavia> edubuntu is merely ubuntu+educational apps+ltsp
<jsgotangco> xfce and gnome both use gtk2
<Bot_Builder> xfce says its lightweight though
<Burgundavia> it is
<Burgundavia> there is a spec for integrating xubuntu+edu for the next release
<Burgundavia> there are two issues here, of course: computers in a lab and computers that are going home
<Burgundavia> the former are easy, as you (or another volunteer) run them
<Burgundavia> the later are more difficult
<Burgundavia> the advantage of having them all the same is that you can do training on the lab and then send them home with the same type of computer
<Bot_Builder> ah, its lab
<Burgundavia> another great way to teach people computer skills to have them help recycle computers and then they get to take one home
<Bot_Builder> yeah
<Bot_Builder> Hmm, maybe I can make a xubuntu install with all the edu apps
<Burgundavia> in any case, I urge you to get involved in helping craft the next version of Edubuntu
<Burgundavia> you are the people that use it and can best tell us what you need and want
<Bot_Builder> Hmm maybe, I'm working on a game engine practically full time.  Its not really practical to work on a bunch of projects at once
<Burgundavia> true
<Bot_Builder> And anyway, this is just a volunteer project
<Burgundavia> which game engine?
<Bot_Builder> my own :P
<Bot_Builder> Been working about 12 hours a day for 10 days
<Bot_Builder> I'll keep it in mind though, if I keep in contact with this organization
<jsgotangco> ogra: hello
<Bot_Builder> website needs some love too - http://haeconline.org/
<Bot_Builder> hmm, yeah, the website boasts of things that aren't happening - at least the computer side
<Burgundavia> Bot_Builder: http://www.oly-wa.us/freegeek/
<Amaranth> willowng has an installer
<Amaranth> that i have never used but assume works :P
<Bot_Builder> Burgundavia: ooh, sweet
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: if you give me code I can test it
<Amaranth> bzr branch http://dev.realistanew.com/willowng
<Bot_Builder> Oooh, I've got a computer i can try out my custom cd on
<Bot_Builder> actually, a custom cd could be pretty damn hard
<Bot_Builder> We'll see how the computers run edubuntu before doing anything drastic
<Burgundavia> not necessarily
<spacey> Amaranth: willowng is your product?
<Amaranth> spacey: yeah
<spacey> ah, ok :)
<spacey> why installer?
<spacey> whats wrong with dpkg -i :P
<spacey> slash a normal package
<Amaranth> spacey: uh
<Amaranth> spacey: as upstream i need a build system/installer in order for you to make a package
<Bot_Builder> Burgundavia - well, adding the educational packages to xubuntu might take a bit of fiddling
<Burgundavia> Bot_Builder: you can use kickstart, if you want to avoid it
<Amaranth> i'm talking about things like 'make' and './setup.py install'
<spacey> Amaranth: ah ok;)
<Amaranth> spacey: it's a good thing to have :)
<spacey> ok =)
<Amaranth> it's not like an autopackage installer or loki or anything
<spacey> hehe, thats what i think about when you say installer (loki)
<spacey> some crazy wizard
<spacey> :D
<spacey> we had lots of willow problems on our proxy server since it was upgrade from hoary -> breezy
<spacey> so mad we decided to upgrade it to dapper and then all problems were gone
<spacey> so now were happy again with willow
<spacey> but such things are really nasty
<spacey> i hope your version will not inherit such features =)
<Amaranth> hehe, it's a rewrite
<Amaranth> without a web interface i've got about 500 lines of code and afaik it's fully working
<spacey> thats nice =)
<spacey> how much lines does willow have?
<Amaranth> far too many
<Amaranth> although it does seem to use headers and such to fine-tune the filtering
<Amaranth> but it basically implements a full HTTP client
<Amaranth> i just pass things back and forth from server to browser
<Amaranth> and hold on to the data to run the filter on to do checks
<spacey> ah
<Amaranth> sloccount in the unpacked willow dir says 3170 lines of code
<Amaranth> in willowng it says 564
<spacey> :)
<Amaranth> Total Estimated Cost to Develop                           = $ 14,808
<spacey> not implementing full http does save some code ofcourse:)
<spacey> much easier to maintain
<Amaranth> yeah
<Burgundavia> Amaranth: to be fair, do you include that reverend library?
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: yeah
<spacey> reverend lib?
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: i took the actual useful part of that library, made it use sqlite, and included it with willowng
<Burgundavia> ah, ok
<Amaranth> reverend is a python bayesian filter
<Amaranth> bayesian classifier, rather
<Amaranth> i'm $10,000 short so far :P
<Amaranth> hehe
<spacey> ah :)
<Bot_Builder> I always thought that cost to develop thing was kind of funny
<Amaranth> Bot_Builder: it's surprisingly accurate
<Amaranth> Bot_Builder: but it assumes good code that has had quite a bit of bug fix time
<Amaranth> same for the time to develop
<Amaranth> for things like gtk+ it's pretty close to accurate
<Amaranth> for a project started last month it's going to be wrong
<Bot_Builder> ah, nowonder my money is so high
<Bot_Builder> it doesn't even compile yet :P
<Bot_Builder> well, thanks for the info
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<cbx33> ogra: /bin/pwd: couldn't find directory entry in `../../../..' with matching i-nodeUse of uninitialized value in string at /usr/share/lintian/checks/cruft line 67.Can't stat : No such file or directory
<cbx33> known error when debuilding a package
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> hmmm
<cbx33> any clues?
<cbx33> pacakge looks ok
<ogra> (mind you, i never use debuild)
<jsgotangco> w00t xorg flood by rodarvus
<cbx33> what do you use?
<ogra> :))
<ogra> dpkg-buildpackage
<cbx33> hmm
<cbx33> same rough syntax?
<ogra> but that rathher looks like a lintian error
<jsgotangco> ahhh ogra likes it rough and old fashioned
<ogra> :)
<cbx33> can someone try lintian for me?
<ogra> i also prefer debhelper above cdbs :)
<jsgotangco> how german can you get
<jsgotangco> heh
* jsgotangco hides
<ogra> try it yourself
<cbx33> i did
<cbx33> I get no error
<cbx33> well i lie I get an error, just not that error
<ogra> jsgotangco, hmm, looking at other germans, thats not really german :)
* cbx33 uses debhelper
<cbx33> :D
<jsgotangco> isn't debhelper enough? cddb just automates/eases some stuff that you can actually do straight from debhelper
<jsgotangco> s/cddb/cdbs
<ogra> cdbs makes it easier if you do mass production
<rodarvus> jsgotangco: theres probably a little more for today ;)
<jsgotangco> heh more flood
<jsgotangco> right
<ogra> but its bad if you want fine grained packaging ..., then you have to disable/exclude half the world
<jsgotangco> never really used cdbs that much...its likely useful for syncs though
<ogra> depends
<ogra> i'm just merging g-p-m ... its a real pain, even both are cdbs
* jsgotangco realized a long time ago that packaging doesn't like him and back
<jsgotangco> ahh kernel update
<flint> ogra, is the meeting over?  I cannot get these times right.
<jsgotangco> err its only tuesday?
<flint> jsgotangco, thanks, I have been working like a dog in DC, worked the weekend and am losing track of days...
<jsgotangco> you can always use www.timeanddate.com
<jsgotangco> to check
<flint> ah, that's it!
<jsgotangco> or install tzwatch
<flint> jsgotangco, I had worldclock on my old machine, just got an IBM T-60, which I like a lot.
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda helps too ;)
<flint> ogra, yes it says the next meeting in 5 July... :^)
<ogra> ??
<flint> ogra, seriously...https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda
<ogra> Next Meeting is on: Jul 12 at 12:00 UTC in #ubuntu-meeting
<ogra> i updated it an hour ago or so ...
<flint> ogra, absolutely, I am just a day ahead.  Been playing with xen on top of 606, it rocks.
<ogra> nice
<flint> ogra, Just cleard cache, you is right!!!!
<jsgotangco> man my dsl sucks
<flint> ogra, think as the Drake as a clown, the Drake juggles 5 Baby clowns....
<flint> ogra, it is a thing to behold!
<ogra> not unless the patches are sane enough to include them 
<ogra> its a similar situation as we have with freeNX
<flint> ogra, you need much RAM.  Been pretty stable (knock wood :^)
<ogra> still ... as long as the patches are not sane we wont include it
<flint> ogra, I suspect that xen is like sking or skydiving, it is not for everyone... 
<ogra> nope ... it is thought for the upstream kernel, but linus waits for sanitizing as well
<cberlo> is there a way to get pam_mount to work with ldm on edubuntu's ltsp?
<cberlo> orgra:  how's local device access coming along?  :)
<RobinShepheard> Hello All
<bddebian> Hello RobinShepheard
<RobinShepheard> hiya bddebian, How are you??
<bddebian> OK thanks, you?
<RobinShepheard> Not soo bad, still waiting fro internet at my new flat :(
<RobinShepheard> *for
<RobinShepheard> thanks for asking
* Yagisan sticks head in and waves
* RobinShepheard waves back
* Yagisan is buried in uni course work
<bddebian> Heya Yagisan
<RobinShepheard> Daft question is there an app specifically designed to mirror the repositories locally or is it just a question on using rsync or an ftp mirror package??
<RobinShepheard> s/on/of/
<Yagisan> you want to mirror all the repos ? or just the .debs you install ?
<RobinShepheard> Yagisan: All the repos, but it looks like I have just found my answer, changed the word order of my search and have just found apt-proxy
<RobinShepheard> I don't know why I didn't think to search for apt and proxy in the first place
<RobinShepheard> I am aiming to move the remaining 30 desktops over to edubuntu, so I am working on building a server cluster, to save bandwidth I want to mirror the repos here
<Yagisan> ah
<Yagisan> I use apt-cacher myself
<Yagisan> I let one box suck down what's needed
<RobinShepheard> ok I will check that out, that is basically what I want to do
<Yagisan> and all the rest just kit the cache (minus the different kernels)
<Yagisan> apt-proxy does basically same thing
<Yagisan> but was to nice on my 233Mhz proxy box
<Yagisan> s/was/wasn't
<RobinShepheard> ahh well this will be a 1.5Ghz celeron
<RobinShepheard> it is an spare desktop I have lying around in the office
<RobinShepheard> Yagisan: how did the sales pitch to the embassy go??
<jsgotangco> goodnight all
<RobinShepheard> goodnight jsgotangco
<Yagisan> RobinShepheard: didn't find the right person, so I'll need to try again later
<RobinShepheard> ahh bad luck, much of a delay do you reckon??
<Yagisan> hmm, it's not uncommon to wait 6 months for an answer
<RobinShepheard> so nice and prompt replies then
<Yagisan> like this o_O ?
<RobinShepheard> ???? o_O ?
<Yagisan> RobinShepheard: imagine an eye bugging out
<Yagisan> I was commenting on my late reply
* Yagisan was doing daddy duties
<RobinShepheard> ahh sorry, not with it today. I would say daddy duties count as a perfectly good reason for delay in replying :)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<bddebian> Hello sbalneav
<sbalneav> hello bddebian 
<ogra> hey scott !
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav 
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<sbalneav> highvoltage: Hey there!
<highvoltage> :)
<sbalneav> hi ogra!!
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<ogra> cbx33, sorry, no time for chatting today
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> sorry dude
<EmxBA> hi everyone!
<LaserJock> hi EmxBA 
<EmxBA> hi! finnaly! after 20 minutes someone said something! :)
<sbalneav> Wasn't aware it was a timed test :)
<EmxBA> hehe
<LaserJock> I just couldn't leave you hanging like that ;-)
<Yagisan> hmm
<Yagisan> edubuntu suitable for uni ?
* Yagisan needs to introduce himself, I I mentioned I harrass^W help people here
<Yagisan> s/I I/and I
<LaserJock> Yagisan: was that a question?
<Yagisan> LaserJock: yes, both to myself a,d the channel
<Yagisan> s/a,d/and
<mcksean> Yagisan, are you asking if edubuntu is suitable for use in a university?
<Yagisan> yep
<LaserJock> it can be
<Yagisan> I only tinker with the bits and peices under the hood
<LaserJock> obviously the default apps and look aren't suitable
<LaserJock> but those would probably be adjusted anyway
<Yagisan> I haven't paid much attention to what's on top
<mcksean> Are you wanting the benefits of the linux terminal server?
<LaserJock> the LTSP is what's really cool for the university setting
<Yagisan> mcksean: no, I patched edubuntu's ltsp - the benfits of that are cool
<Yagisan> I was think more like, do we have useful educational applications for tertiary education ?
<mcksean> Hmmm, I haven't spent a lot of time yet at the app level -- I think for me the primary benefit in highered/university setting would be the power of LTSP for managing desktop clients...
<mcksean> although edubuntu includes some great apps for creativity that don't appear to be included by default in my dapper install (of course, I can just add the ones that I want)
<LaserJock> Yagisan: Edubuntu itself doesn't really have much for university level apps other than what you would find on Ubuntu (firefox, openoffice, etc.)
<LaserJock> but I'm planning on creating some meta-packages for Universe to address that
<Yagisan> sounds cool
<LaserJock> I got my department sysadmin all excited about Edubuntu
<LaserJock> but the administration is less than eager
<Burgwork> LaserJock, universities are very hard to sell to. It is why we (Userful) don't have any customers in that market
<LaserJock> Burgwork: it's a little easier for me since it is a department thing, but they sure do hate change
<LaserJock> nobody will outright say no
<LaserJock> but they are extremely skeptical
<LaserJock> and it's not like the current setup works
<LaserJock> they are skeptical that anything *can* work
<cbx33> I get that at the schol
<Burgwork> there is also a giant faceless IT dept full of people who like to say no
<LaserJock> Burgwork: bah, we just work around them at my uni
<Yagisan> just 2 days at Uni and I'm already challenging them. I will use my superior Ubuntu system thank you very much, and those code examples better be 64bit clean
<Yagisan> >:)
<LaserJock> awesome ;-)
<Yagisan> WIndows ? No I didn't come here to learn use something obsolete ...
<cbx33> hhah
<cbx33> you tell em Yagisan 
<LaserJock> sadly, the CS dept. here is scalling down the Linux labs and adding to the Windows labs
<cbx33> NOOOO
<LaserJock> interestingly, I think Physics is the last bastion of *nux around here
<LaserJock> they run BSD in there lab
<LaserJock> and I think many of the profs/students run *nix too
<Yagisan> hmm
<Yagisan> -> These presentations have been prepared using the software package Apreso.
<LaserJock> I'm about the only one in Chem that uses Linux for a desktop
<Yagisan> -> Apreso presentations can be viewed only in Microsoft Internet Explorer.
<Yagisan> WTF
<LaserJock> OS X is taking over
<LaserJock> Yagisan: ewwww
<Yagisan> I feel like i stepped in dog shit now
<Burgwork> Yagisan, do what desrt did and write a letter asking if they are providing copies of windows and where he should go to get reimbursed for the cost
<LaserJock> nice
<LaserJock> I'm getting to the place were I'd need to do that
<Yagisan> Burgwork: putting Windows on my system is like catching a sexually transmitted disease - not something I want to do =-O
<Burgwork> yes, but I think he got his point across
<LaserJock> I have *no* Windows installation discs, only stupid recover discs that only work on the original computer, but I've changed my boxen enough that they don't work anymore
<Yagisan> I have Windows on CD. Windows 3.1, the Cd has bit rot though
<Yagisan> but IE 6 doesn't work on it
* Yagisan has extracted the audio now
<LaserJock> in many ways I think MS is shooting themselves in the foot by not shipping install CDs anymore
<Yagisan> buy whitebox next time
<LaserJock> I never directly pay for MS products
<Yagisan> we would get full cd's for those
<LaserJock> I only get MS stuff when whatever I'm buying comes with it
<Yagisan> (but the ones from the back of a white van were a few hundred dollars cheaper)
<LaserJock> heh
<Yagisan> not surprising the white van guy sold more then we did
<cbx33> heheh
<Yagisan> but he didn't sell pcs :)
<Yagisan> actually, could you imagine a counterfeit pc
<Yagisan> pss wanna by a cheap pc - only $5
<lucasvo> which version of libc6 is in edgy atm?
<crimsun> 2.4-1ubuntu6
<lucasvo> strange
<lucasvo> I did an upgrade to edgy but it says: libc6 is already the newest version.
<lucasvo> ah, wrong sources.list
<cbx33> pygi, it's finished
<cbx33> well not finished
<cbx33> but I'm in the process of uploading gisomount to REVU
<pygi> cbx33, what?
* pygi is very sorry if he doesn't understand a thing, because he just got back from a trip and is very tired :P
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> np
<cbx33> I'm off out now anyway
<cbx33> bye all
<pygi> but right, gisomount... :)
<cbx33> LaserJock, if you see a REVU admin...and you have a sec
<pygi> Bye bye
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> thanks
<LaserJock> cbx33: will do
<cbx33> I'll bb in a few hours
<lucasvo> 22:32 < cbx33> I'll bb in a few hours
<lucasvo> aka sleeping :)
<LaserJock> yeah
<Yagisan> oh "sleeping", is that what it's called
<Yagisan> I prefer short coma myself
<lucasvo> that's not healthy, is it?
<Yagisan> must be, it's a side effect of children
<bddebian> Heh
#edubuntu 2006-07-12
<cbx33> ping LaserJock 
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> any news?
<LaserJock> cbx33: did you sleep?
<LaserJock> cbx33: what time is it there?
<cbx33> it's 00:34
<cbx33> I've not gone to bed yet
<cbx33> we had to "pop" out
<LaserJock> cbx33: ok, well try to upload again
<cbx33> yeh?
<cbx33> u think the change of package name will help?
<LaserJock> yeah, raphink cleared it out
<LaserJock> cbx33: name? or version?
<cbx33> LaserJock, you are a legend
<cbx33> version
<LaserJock> I don't think that would effect it
<LaserJock> cbx33: legend?
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> a star
<cbx33> ok uploaded
<cbx33> we'll have to see
<cbx33> I'l be back in 5-6 hours
<cbx33> breakfast
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> 2 minutes 
<cbx33> it's not cos I have 2 email addresses associated with my key is it?
<LaserJock> bah
<LaserJock> I'm not sure, but it doesn't like it
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> this sux
<cbx33> I spent all that time getting it ready and REVU REFUses to accept it :p
<LaserJock> cbx33: talk to siretart or raphink when you get up
<cbx33> can you confirm it's been rejected?
<LaserJock> pretty sure, the .changes file is in rejected
<cbx33> ok
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: morning
<LaserJock> I guess
<jsgotangco> hi!
<jsgotangco> raining so hard here
<LaserJock> I wish it would a bit
<LaserJock> here
<LaserJock> we keep having thunderstorms, but it is so dry and hot, the rain never reaches the ground
<LaserJock> but the lightning makes it so we end up with fires
<jsgotangco> doh
<jsgotangco> when it rains hard here, the city streets get flooded
<LaserJock> yeah, if it actually rains here for more than like 10 min. there is flash floods
<LaserJock> we've got nothing to keep the dirt together ;-)
<LaserJock> stupid desert
<jsgotangco> lol yeah lots of mud i guess
<LaserJock> bah, I wish Gnome used bzr or svn even
<jsgotangco> but then manila doesn't have an efficient sewer system either
<jsgotangco> err why?
<LaserJock> cause I don't know how to use CVS :-)
<LaserJock> I'm trying to build sabayon from CVS
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<LaserJock> actually bzr, but I need gnome-common from CVS
<LaserJock> oh excelent, LP has got a bzr branch of it too
<jsgotangco> is it updated
<LaserJock> not sure, last revision was from 2006-06-12
<LaserJock> yep, looks like it is up to date
<LaserJock> I think LP is usually within 1 day
<LaserJock> we'll see how long this takes, there's 800 revisions
<bddebian> Hello
<LaserJock> I wonder if the Kalzium guys would mind if I stole their data and pictures :-)
<bddebian> heh
<LaserJock> they have a lot of data, and they use xml to keep it in
<LaserJock> gperiodic is like 1 .c file for the interface and 1 .h that has the data in like a list
<LaserJock> kalzium has a glossary of chemistry terms
<bddebian> Is kalzium in the archive?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> it's a part of kdeedu I think
<bddebian> AH
<bddebian> I wondered why I didn't recognize the package name ;-P
<Petaris> Can glibc be downgraded on x86_64 to 2.3.4 or be installed along side 2.3.6?
<Petaris> I have a peice of software that doesn't seem to like 2.3.6 and tech support suggested downgrading if possible
<crimsun> short answer: no.
<crimsun> long answer: in a chroot, sure.
<sbalneav> Evening all
<bddebian> Hello sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello there bddebian 
<mhz> hy gys
<mhz> hy guys
<mhz> hi guys
* mhz apologizes for so many typos...mhz is very sick
<jsgotangco> you shouldn't be online then
<Burgundavia> hey jsgotangco
<mhz> jsgotangco: I have... some folks need little support in spanish
<mhz> jsgotangco: however, i am in bed :)
<mhz> now, if your concern is bout my typos, jsgotangco then you are right, i shouldn't be here :D
<mhz> heheh
<mhz> simple quiestion divided in two: a) any way clients can boot from Wi Fi ?     b) can a WiFi card be set and work as Access Point?
<jsgotangco> a) most likely no. b) set up an ad-hoc network
<Burgundavia> mhz: if you have an acess point, turn off the dhcp on it, connect the edubuntu server to one side and it should work
<mhz> jsgotangco: thx, and setting such network using same server (the one used for local network and edubuntu), would it repreent a risk?
<Burgundavia> the edubuntu server would need to have two nics and the access point would be connected to the lan portion
<jsgotangco> yeah
<mhz> Burgundavia: thx. The scenario is indeed an Edubuntu server with 3 nics: eth0 eth1 and ath0
<jsgotangco> hmm it seems limewire uses some kind of implementation of zeroconf
<jsgotangco> i see a limewire share at the office building in rhythmbox
<mhz> Burgundavia: so there is no access point, just ath0
<Burgundavia> hmm, no idea if you wireless nic can do it
<jsgotangco> ad-hoc but how effective it will be on what you want to accomplish no idea
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: lol, it took almost 2 hrs to branch gnome-common :-)
<mhz> re
<mhz> sorry guys, I had a slight powercut (about less than a sec)
<mhz> and I had to restart everything
<mhz> Burgundavia: jsgotangco: i apologyze for that stupid powercut
<mhz> last thing I read from you was: <Burgundavia> hmm, no idea if you wireless nic can do it
<mhz> <jsgotangco> ad-hoc but how effective it will be on what you want to accomplish no idea
<jsgotangco> hey Nuffing
<Nuffing> hey jsgotangco  :)
<Nuffing> hey highvoltage 
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: hey how are you doing, how was your vacation =)
<Burgundavia> hey highvoltage
<Burgundavia> congrats on the new and exciting stuff
<Nuffing> vac was awesome, thanks
* Nuffing is trying to help Richard to get on line...
<jsgotangco> okayyyy
<Nuffing> would have been WAY easier if he had let me show him while I was THERE!
<Burgundavia> Nuffing: isn't computer support via phone/email fun>
<Burgundavia> ?
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Nuffing> Burgundavia, the BEST! :P
<highvoltage> hey Nuffing and Burgundavia!
<highvoltage> Nuffing: richard 'with us' yet?
<Burgundavia> everyday I am reminded why I no longer work support
* jsgotangco wouldn't work in support EVAH
<Nuffing> highvoltage, well kinda
<Nuffing> he is officially on board from today, but has suddenly found that he can't rem anything about IRC! Dork.
<cbx33> hi all
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: doh....
<Nuffing> hey cbx33 !
<cbx33> hi Nuffing 
<Nuffing> so how was 'gay Paris'? 
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<Nuffing> jsgotangco ^?
<Nuffing> that must be pronounced Paree
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: we were stuck in an airport hotel
<Nuffing> jsgotangco, so did I miss much, apart from the awesome ppl?
<Nuffing> jsgotangco, your photos were nice, how hard was it to get into Paris from there?
<jsgotangco> oh the people are great as always but for some reason we are cursed with hotels during these sprints?
<cbx33> no one here knows how I can create a tooltip like object in pygtk but with an image as well?
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: 16 hours
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: Manila -> Amsterdam -> Paris
<Nuffing> jsgotangco, oic, I meant from the hotel though :P
<Nuffing> but wow 16 hrs!
<jsgotangco> Hotel->Paris 40min by train which costs 16Euro
<Nuffing> yikes!
<Nuffing> pricey
<jsgotangco> by taxi it would be 50Euro
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> Nuffing: and Laserjock got his wallet pickpocketed in the metro somewhere
<cbx33> yeh that sucked big time
<JaneW> hi RichEd 
<jsgotangco> hey
<RichEd> hi JaneW
<RichEd> Greetings to all from Richard Weideman ... I'm starting today as Education Program Manager ...
<jsgotangco> hey RichEd welcome
<RichEd> Thanks jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> whats up?
<RichEd> I'll be in and around today, setting up & finding my feet ... might not be responding to everything until I get orientated ...
<jsgotangco> sure ask away just in case
<highvoltage> RichEd: welcome to edubuntu :)
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<EmxBA> hi
<RichEd> hi
<EmxBA> hi seveas
<Seveas> hi
<EmxBA> few weeks ago i got edubuntu cds
<EmxBA> they look _great_
<jsgotangco> great
<EmxBA> anyone? we agreed something about our LUG's page (i am admin there), skolarci.linux.org.ba to be translated to english (by me) and forum shall be opened for that, but none of you said something including edubuntu. i would put a link there to edubuntu site, there are edubuntu 5.10 and 6.06 reviews, ...
<jsgotangco> it shouldn't be that difficult, poke highvoltage he's the site admin
<jsgotangco> i rarely see a website from bosnia
<jsgotangco> that's nice
<EmxBA> ok, but i told you that the skolarci.linux.org.ba is THE ONLY SITE for kids and about linux in whole world...happypenguin.org has only games and other site are mostly dedicated to games, skolarci (call it school kids) has apps and games reviews, links for starting a life in linux world :) and a section called "linux school", where kids can learn lots of things about linux itself
<EmxBA> i shall speak to highvoltage
<RichEd> EmxBA: I'm joining canonical today as the education programme manager ... I would like to chat to you at some stage about good web sites for kids & education & Linux ...
<EmxBA> ok, no problem, It would be *great*!
<crimsun> welcome, RichEd 
<RichEd> hi crimsun ... tx
<RichEd> EmxBA: give me until the end of the week to settle in and do my first (ed)ubuntu install ... and then i will be ready to absorb your wisdom :)
<EmxBA> ok :) just install it :)
<jsgotangco> have fun
<RichEd> waiting for my new notebook ... and then taking my first steps in converting from MS to FOSS ...
<JaneW> RichEd: I'll hold your hand :P
<JaneW> although ogra normally has to hold my hand...
<ogra> i'm here, no worries :)
<RichEd> ogra: can i ask a few questions regarind partitioning etc ?
<RichEd> ragarding even :)
<ogra> RichEd, sure
<RichEd> background context is me being able to work, not wasting too much of my 40GB drive and able to demo to people in the education space ...
<RichEd> my primary work space would be edubuntu ...
<RichEd> q1: would i ever want to show people ubuntu as a boot option as well as edubuntu ...
<ogra> if you want to show the difference, yes
<RichEd> noted ... tx
<ogra> brb, reboot
<RichEd> ogra: i will need a small MS boot to demonstrate differences & similarities and for occasional non-compatability issues
<ogra> so i'd suggest a 4 partition setup ...
<ogra> MS, ubuntu, edubuntu and a /home partition 
<ogra> (thats five in fact because you should have a swap partition for linux)
<RichEd> so i guess /home is for me to store & read from Ubuntu & Edubuntu ?
<ogra> yep
<RichEd> and swap partition is for me to store & read beteeen MS & Ubuntu & Edubuntu ?
<ogra> thats holding all your personal data
<ogra> nope
<ogra> swap it like the windows tempfile ... if you run out of memory stuff is stored there
<ogra> its a fallback ...
<RichEd> okay ... virtual memory ... can all the OS share the saome one, or will this be for Ed/Ubuntu and will I use C: for MS
<ogra> MS wont use it 
<ogra> windows uses a file vs. linux using a partition (which is a lot faster)
<RichEd> okay ... understood
<RichEd> q2: what partitioning would you recommend for Edubuntu (primary work space) Ubuntu (demo) MS (demo including Office) ... and then /home and then [swap] 
<ogra> swap == depending on memory size ... (i'd pick at least the same size as you have memory)
<ogra> Ms will surely take 2-3GB no precise idea here, since its ages ago that i installed a windows anywhere
<RichEd> 512MB RAM so I will make [swap]  1GB to allow for upgrade ...
<ogra> i'd give the ubuntu and edubuntu partitions at least ~3-4GB each
<ogra> and take whats left for /home
<ogra> also make sure to install windows first, else it will just ignore that there are other OSes and overwrite the bootrecord
<RichEd> office takes 2-3GB ! so will give MS 10GB to be safe ...
<ogra> heh :)
<RichEd> you know just in case the verage person wants to print their school report in brochure format with word art and cyrillic compatibility while being helped along by a paperclip ...
<ogra> well, apart from the paperclip openoffice should fulfill all these needs ;)
<JaneW> RichEd, OOo does everything MS Office does, PLUS no annoying paperclip! :)
<ogra> well, thats another (less diplomatic way) to express it *g*
<RichEd> re: also make sure to install windows first ->
<RichEd> now for the tricky question ... i've got the hp 4200 on order ... i expect it on friday ... it is the small footprint travel notebook with an external CD drive ...
<RichEd> it comes with windows OEM ...
<ogra> then you should just shrink the existing windows partition
<ogra> the installer offers that
<RichEd> windows installer ? offers shrink ?
<RichEd> the main problem is that they said they will only ship the CD at month end ... stock supply issue ...
<ogra> nope, ubuntu installer
<RichEd> okay ... makes more sense ...
<ogra> if you get an oem version, isnt a system preinstalled ? 
<RichEd> yep ... XP professional (sic)
<ogra> should be fine then, the installer should be able to resize that (i never tried though ... through lack of any windows around)
<RichEd> now regarding the missing CD drive ... any clever suggestions as to how (if possible) I can install from Edubuntu CD ... I have a LAN and shared windows CD drives at home ...
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> thats not really a beginner task :)
<ogra> couldnt you get a usb CD drive ? 
<ogra> there is a possibility to do a network based install, but that requires another machine and a lot of server setup
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<RichEd> i have asked them for a loan unit ... would prefer to go the easy route for now ... going to phone them now and insist on a loaner ...
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<RichEd> ogra: another question ... calls to adopt linux are always pushed under the "free os" banner ... great theory ... but how do you actually go about "not paying for windows" ?
<RichEd> i was pointed to one dealer in SA who could sell me a DOS notebook ... but i found another offer which was cheaper due to some loyalty dicsounts I have ...
<ogra> how would i modify windows programs if i need to ? how fast will they implement a feature i need at MS ?
<ogra> how fast are security holes fixed ?
<ogra> if i get windows for free, will i also get office ? 
<RichEd> yep ... those all very important, but if i am to push educational & student purchases, price to get up & going is often a factor ...
<ogra> if i get office for free, will i also get development tools, server software etc ? 
<ogra> a linux system is much much more than just the os
<ogra> (ubuntu has 17000 software packages)
<RichEd> i heard a long time ago that there was a way of getting a refund for a windows purchase ... supposed to be difficult but possible ... does that still apply ... any idea ?
<ogra> will i get a liveCD to recover my broken system from MS as well ? 
<ogra> etc etc 
<ogra> yes, that might be true, but you still only get the bare operating system
<RichEd> sure :) not disputing any of these ... just really commenting on how difficult i have found it in SA to find any dealer who would sell me a virgin machine ...
<ogra> right, thats hard in germany as well :)
<ogra> the big advantage of edubuntu is LTSP here 
<RichEd> the problem is that if the new user is supplied with an OS (which he/she has paid for) on their new PC ... then it is harder for us to convince them to convert ... no ?
<ogra> you can re-use all your existing hardware with it
<RichEd> #1 they start off with windows on first use ... and #2 people are very reluctant to "throw away" the OS they have paid for ... 
<ogra> well, as soon as this user needs to do image editing and is told to buy photoshop fior $2000 it looks different :)
<JaneW> ogra: there is a lot of piracy here too :P
<RichEd> [note]  my questions might be provocative, but my approach is i support FOSS principles 150%, but i am a "skeptical windows convert" ... i'm adopting this aproach because it most resembles the profile of the people i will be dealing with ... existing windows users in education departments & schools ...
<ogra> JaneW, well, piracy is illegal :)
<JaneW> RichEd: although you will be doing some new installs as well, where they haven;t had anything yet. Those cases are easier, and 'once FOSS, aways FOSS'
<RichEd> i've been working with schools & teachers & educational departments for 3 years with HP, and they have been seduced / trapped / brainwashed by "educational licences" from MS ...
<JaneW> ogra, indeed
<ogra> RichEd, my answer to that would be "try it" and "you will see that there is all software included a human being every needs"
<ogra> *ever
<RichEd> when you add this to the imbalance between Windows & Linux support (# of trainers, # of support options, # of dealers) then most people take the path of least resistance ...
<RichEd> it's not *right* or *best* ... just an observation & comment on my local educational landscape
<ogra> yep
<ogra> the trick is to get them to try it
<ogra> its usually convincing enough if they see whats all included
<ogra> and if you ask them for the price they'd pay at MS for all this
<ogra> i.e. edubuntu LTSP comes for free, a windows terminal server costs $n per seat ... yearly
<RichEd> so let's say we show Edubuntu to a teacher, and he says I want 50 (pure) Edubuntu notebooks for my staff, could we save him 50 x WIndows OEM costs ?
<ogra> sure, there are companys that offer laptops with ubuntu :)
<RichEd> Can you give me an example, and i will chat further with them ? HP in SA have decided to go with Linspire ... sadly ...
<Nuffing> gah dosconnected
<Nuffing> dis even
<ogra>  the HP offer is ~150 cheaper here if you take the ubuntu variant
<Nuffing> ogra did you see my 2 questions?
<ogra> Nuffing, nope
<Nuffing> boss alert brb
<RichEd> okay ... i'll swim upstream via some ex-colleagues to HP in europe and ask them some questions ...
<RichEd> Nuffing: change back to JaneW :)
<JaneW> sorry
<ogra> there are also some IBM resellers in europe offering ubuntu
<bimberi> hi RichEd, I just scrolled back and read your post about joining Canonical.  Welcome!
<RichEd> tx bimberi :)
<RichEd> i'll see if i can start a list of "buy with ubuntu pre-installed" resources ... 
<bimberi> RichEd: does the role have a global focus? (i'm in australia)
<JaneW> ogra my questions were:
<JaneW> ogra, how is Edubuntu Daper being received so far?
<JaneW> and do you know how many CDs have been ordered so far?
<RichEd> yep bimberi ... i'm the filter for all educational queries on ubuntu ... 
<RichEd> ogra: 150
<bimberi> RichEd: great! :)
<JaneW> RichEd, it will be good for you to talk to HedgMadge too, she has more of a teacer focus
<RichEd> ogra: 150 euro is "a lot of money" to a student or teacher in SA ... probably 1 weeks wages for a teacher ...
<ogra> JaneW, there is a guy from the ministry of education and arts from bayern who is intrested :)
<RichEd> or 1 months rooom rental for a university student ...
<ogra> apart from that i dont know how many have been ordered, but in paris they were all gone :)
<ogra> 20000 was waaay underestimated :)
<RichEd> bimberi: give me until next week to settle before you flood me with questions :)
<bimberi> RichEd: don't worry i saw that post too ;)
<RichEd> JaneW: tx ... not here now ... what's her email ?
<JaneW> Susan something...
<JaneW> she is active on the mailing list
<ogra> Susan Stewart <HedgeMage@binaryredneck.net>
<JaneW> ogra: thanks
<RichEd> ogra: tx
* JaneW feels a bit powerless without old laptop and info
<ogra> JaneW, pfft, powerless, you are in a company that can cut our internet, there is way more power involved :)
<bimberi> RichEd: You mentioned listing 'ubuntu preinstalled' resources - the Australian Local Community Team are doing just that (for laptops at this stage) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/UbuntuFriendlyNotebooks
<JaneW> haha
<ogra> RichEd, there is also a project in detroit where they refurbish old HW with edubuntu preinstalled for poor kids
<bimberi> RichEd: I'm in process of making it a Marketing Team intiative for other Local Community Teams to pick up - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/UbuntuFriendlyHardwareSuppliers
<ogra> talk to jammcq or whiprush about it
<RichEd> bimberi: excellent ... i'm definately not here to reinvent the wheel :)
<bimberi> RichEd: oh no, i wasn't saying ...   just thought there might be some resources there you could use :)
<RichEd> Forgive my ignorance and approach at times ... but i'm coming from 20 years of MS developer / support / user experience as a willing convert to Linux. If something is difficult or unclear to me, chances are our target audience will experience the same problems.
<RichEd> bimberi: will be keen to tap all helpful knowledge & resources ... you are already on my list ;)
<bimberi> RichEd: yikes ;)
<JaneW> RichEd: FYI jammcq is Jim McQuillan as discuss yesterday
<JaneW> hi rodarvus :)
<ogra> rodarvus, morning rodrigo
<rodarvus> good morning
<rodarvus> JaneW: hi :)
<rodarvus> hi ogra
<rodarvus> RichEd: welcome :)
* rodarvus is still catching up to irc this morning
<ogra> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in ~30min **********
<RichEd> rodarvus: thanks :)
<JaneW> ogra: oh right it's wednesday!
<JaneW> RichEd, weekly meeting at 2pm
<JaneW> ogra: good reminder-botting
<ogra> :)
<ogra> thanks
<rodarvus> I wonder if ogra has some kind of alarm setup on his machine
<ogra> nah
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i'm usually around at that time and this is a date i have deeply mounted in my brain :)
<JaneW> ogra: I used to forget even WITH calendar reminders :P
<rodarvus> tomorrows meeting is going to be fun stuff for me -> 13 Jul 04:00: Ubuntu Development Team
<JaneW> rodarvus, those were my FAVOURITE
<ogra> RichEd, you should take a look at the LAMS project btw, seems that becomes sabdfls future pet project wrt education
* JaneW will be happily sound asleep at that time \o/
<rodarvus> JaneW: I wonder if you wait to sleep until after the meeting or wake up at 3am :)
<rodarvus> I'll probably wake up really early and start working after the meeting
<JaneW> rodarvus, I sed to wake up at 3:40
<JaneW> rodarvus, and then try to sleep again at 05:30 but was normally too alert to really sleep again
<JaneW> s/sed/used/
<JaneW> is it 04:00 UTC now?
<ogra> you should really move to a sane TZ :P
<JaneW> used to be 02:00 UTC
<ogra> gah, my wlan is flaky today
<JaneW> yeah UTC -2 to UTC +2 is the only valid band
<JaneW> *hide*
<rodarvus> k31th: yes, meeting times changed last week
<rodarvus> k31th: oh, sorry
<ogra> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in ~15min **********
<rodarvus> JaneW: yes, meeting times changed last week
<ogra> we only have 3 times to cope with now, not 4
<ogra> and if you live in a sane TZ you dont have to get up at evil times :)
<rodarvus> I think we now have 04:00 UTC, 15:00UTC and 23:00 UTC
<ogra> nah ... it was something with 7:00 UTC, no ?
<rodarvus> sorry, 7:00UTC
* ogra bets that were rodarvus local times :)
<rodarvus> ogra: the rest is supposed to be correct
<rodarvus> ogra: but actually, I believe meeting times are horrible for Brazil and (at last part of) Australia
<JaneW> 23:00 YUK
<JaneW> 1am
<ogra> we dont have many core devs in either of them though ...
<rodarvus> but they seem to be real good for europeans :D
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> i dodnt really care
<ogra> +i made the ones before and i'll make them now as well 
<ogra> but before you could have an easy excuse ... (Ibroken alarm clock etc ;) )
<ogra> thats not the case anymore :)
<ogra> at least for europeans :)
<ogra> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in ~10min **********
<jsgotangco> good evening
<jsgotangco> just in time =)
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> and its not even a council meeting :)
<jsgotangco> :P council meetings are always at 4AM my time
<jsgotangco> i guess its punishment and a curse
<ogra> you just need to move to europe ... 
<jsgotangco> easy for you to say, you're european you don't need papers to go anywhere in the world =)
<ogra> easily fixed :)
<ogra> well, i think i need a visa for the US
<ogra> but thats it ...
<rodarvus> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in ~4min **********
<jsgotangco> yuck who wants to go there anyway
<rodarvus> ogra: your alarm forgot the 5 minutes tick :D
<ogra> rodarvus, yay
<ogra> no flint yet ...
<ogra> thats unusual ...
<JaneW> has flint been behaving?
<ogra> sure
<ogra> else we'll teach him to, its EDUbuntu, you know ;)
<rodarvus> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting in ~1min **********
<rodarvus> :D
<ogra> yay
<ogra> ********* reminder edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting NOW !! **********
<flint> JaneW, hey kiddo how's tricks?
<flint> I have been playing with xen on top of the Dapper, very kewl.
<JaneW> hi flint
<flint> JaneW, Where are you working?  Who is taking care of greatest child in world?
<flint> btw your man got reconnected... it just goes round-and-round.. I gotta get some coffee.
<flint> Janew, stay well. sksk
<ogra> JaneW, we elected lisa as artteam lead and made her a edubuntu member
<JaneW> cool
* JaneW should surrented EC post to RichEd at next meeting
<JaneW> surrender even
<ogra> apart from that the meeting was rather short and silent
<pygi> JaneW, !!! :)
<JaneW> he'll need to sign CoC etc before then though
<ogra> yep
<ogra> and a wikipage, LP account etc
<JaneW> true, let's make him jump the flaming hoops first
<ogra> rodarvus had to do that too :)
<highvoltage> hehe
<rodarvus> indeed :)
* jsgotangco goes for a late night shower
<rodarvus> all this stuff takes a goog while to complete - I'm relieved you only have to do it once :)
<JaneW> ok, when is next EC. Date & Time
<JaneW> sorry missed this month, was on leave (and forgot)
<ogra> in three weeks
<jsgotangco> always at 4am always!
<ogra> aug 2nd
<JaneW> jsgotangco, :P
<JaneW> 12:00 or 20:00?
<ogra> 20:00 iirc
<jsgotangco> its always 20:00
<ogra> we should rotate on a three week base :)
<ogra> so it flips :)
<jsgotangco> oh no please don't im the only one affected
<jsgotangco> surely its no hassle
<ogra> ok
<jsgotangco> brb
* RichEd is away: collection = 15 mins
* RichEd is away: collection = 15 mins
<highvoltage> RichEd: those away messages aren't cool in ubuntu channels ;)
<RichEd> highvoltage: noted
<JaneW> did my away msg display?
<ogra> luckily not :)
<JaneW> hrm, so why did RichEd's? I told him to do it the same way I aways have
<jsgotangco> JaneW: you know men ;)
<rodarvus> quick reboot, I'll be right back
<JaneW> jsgotangco, lol
<RichEd> Janew: setting preferences show away messages : now unchecked :)
<JaneW> ahh
<JaneW> bye edubuteros
<ogra> caio JaneW 
<ogra> *ciao too :)
<JaneW> alwiedersein (sp?)
<ogra> auf wiedersehn :)
<JaneW> ahh
<JaneW> that too ;?
<ogra> :)
<k31th> yo
<Petaris> Hi
<rodarvus> the 'quick reboot' took way longer than expectd
<rodarvus> linux-2.6.17-4-686 is quite broken at this moment
<rodarvus> - initrd is not being automatically generated
<rodarvus> - kernel is not being added to grub menu
<rodarvus> - ndiswrapper driver is MIA
<rodarvus> possibly other stuff too :)
<jsgotangco> heh i couldn't even boot my machine after an upgrade :/
<rodarvus> jsgotangco: note that I needed to take action on all steps above :)
<rodarvus> ogra was having problems on his imac too, if I remember correctly
<jsgotangco> thank god im not as smart as you
<jsgotangco> id probably have a brain tumour by now if I had to recover on that
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<EmxBA> hi everyone
<EmxBA> seveas: you always come here when I do...few minutes/seconds after me, and I suppose you come here before me :)
<ogra> rodarvus, ndis wqas demoted to universe
<ogra> *was
<rodarvus> ogra: I mean the kernel driver
<ogra> yes
<rodarvus> its not built inside our image anymore
<ogra> yes
<ogra> because ndiswrapper was demoted to universe, complain at Keybuk :)
<ogra> (including the kernel pieces)
<rodarvus> so there should be a ndiswrapper-module-2.6.17-4-686 (and all the rest too)
<ogra> its the same sourcepackage for module and utils
<ogra> dunno if it even built ...
<ogra> so it might be there are no binarys at all 
<ogra> (yet=
<ogra> )
<rodarvus> heh
<rodarvus> I'll deal with this sometime in the future
<rodarvus> but surely not today :D
<ogra> ask Keybuk 
<ogra> there was a reason why it was dropped
<rodarvus> ogra: I will... some day :)
* rodarvus has to fight a merge of mesa right now
<rodarvus> huge stuff
<EmxBA>  sgotangco:hi
<k31th> anyone know of a bit of software that will use a modem to pick up a fax and save it to a file ?
<bddebian> Heya
<slashdevnull> Hello, hello.
<LaserJock> hi
<slashdevnull> Quick q for the dev/support types: I have some ltsp clients that seem to want to boot without displaying the graphical login screen unless you hit alt-F7 after boot. Is this a known issue?
<slashdevnull> Ubuntu 6.06 ltsp, beige box ltsp clients.
<Yagisan> yes, I get it sometimes too
<Yagisan> I have no idea why
<Yagisan> but it took 30 seconds to train people to hit Alt+f7 while I try to find out why
<Yagisan> I suspect it happens when my network is congested
<slashdevnull> Yagisan, what xorg driver are you using? Mine is tdfx for the affected systems.
<Yagisan> vesa
<slashdevnull> Hrm, interesting.
<Yagisan> I made life easy and tried vesa and sis
<slashdevnull> We are thinking of upgrading the network in question with a gig-E switch.
<Yagisan> vesa was faster
<pygi> slashdevnull, that is good ^_^
<slashdevnull> The server is already GE equipped, as are some of the thinclients
<Yagisan> I had 100 Full duplex to the few systems, but 1000 would be nice
<slashdevnull> Should I run the clients at gig also, if they support it, or let the server have more bandwidth than any one (or 10) clients can dish out at it?
<pygi> Yagisan, to be honest, I never implemented network on 100Mbit (Edubuntu network) so I wouldn't know how it works
<pygi> but 1000Mbit seems reasonable to me
<Yagisan> pygi: works fine for up to 6 pc's (haven't tried more, had to borrow a few to demo it)
<pygi> 6 might be, but 30 not for sure =P
<slashdevnull> I have a 13-client network setup in our training room that works great. it's on gigE. The one I'm having problems with is a customer's network.
<slashdevnull> Our 13-client network runs like a charm.
<pygi> slashdevnull, great :)
<slashdevnull> You'd never even realize that it was thin client. Feels like "phat" client. ;)
<Yagisan> pygi: on Debian and the old ltsp, I ran 15 systems on 100. but that was a while ago, and on icewm
<slashdevnull> The customer network seems to run into problems when one or more users hit websites with lots of animated flash banners. It looks like the banners are effectively becoming straming video servers. ;)
<Burgwork> slashdevnull, thin clients are always going to have problems with rich media, like flash, I suggest you install flashblock
<slashdevnull> er, streaming
<slashdevnull> Not familiar with flashblock. I'll look it up. If it allows you to pick and choose what gets blocked, or what gets through at least, I can give it a try.
<slashdevnull> The user needs to get access to certain flash content
<Burgwork> I think you can have it that they can start the flash themselves
<Yagisan> urgh flash
<pygi> Burgwork, you are right
<slashdevnull> cool.
<Yagisan> perhaps when the gpl flash system are working fine I won't peg out at 100% cpu when one is loaded
<slashdevnull> I realize that ltsp is not the ideal environment for rich media, but given that so many mainstream websites these days are chock full of flash banners, etc., it's pretty hard to avoid "rich media".
* Yagisan blocks all flash except for particular sites
<Burgwork> pygi, as per usual
<Burgwork> ;)
<pygi> Burgwork, indeed ^_^
<Burgwork> pygi, where are you at with the gedit plugin guy? I saw he produced some code
<pygi> Burgwork, right, not much, but at least he did what we told him ^_^
* Yagisan pats wine on the head. Good wine, validate as genuine windows.
<Burgwork> yes
<LaserJock> ack, where is the school advocacy doc on edubuntu.org?
<LaserJock> nvm, found it
<EmxBA> hi
<Burgwork> hey EmxBA 
<EmxBA> hey Burgwork!
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<EmxBA> cbx33: hi!
<pygi> cbx33, !!!
<pontifex> cbx33!
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> sorry I missed the meeting
<cbx33> was in a meeting at work :(
<cbx33> I have the minutes to do
<cbx33> will get those done tomorrow
<cbx33> LaserJock, you managed to approve gisomount yet :p
<cbx33> bbl
<LaserJock> cbx33: not yet
<LaserJock> cbx33: busy today
<LaserJock> I'll try to do it by the end of the day
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> np
<pygi> cbx33, !!!
<cbx33> pygi, ???
<pygi> cbx33, nothing ;)
<cbx33> sure???
<pygi> aha :)
<cbx33> ???
<pygi> cbx33, just ignore me;P
<cbx33> i could never do that
<cbx33> not with the skirt and pom poms
<cbx33> :p
<cbx33> nn all
<cbx33> early night for me
<cbx33> I may actually get 7 hours tonight
<LaserJock> cool, somebody on my local LUG list is interested in getting Linux in schools
<ogra> yay
<LaserJock> somebody mentioned K12LTSP
#edubuntu 2006-07-13
<LaserJock> so I fired off an "Edubuntu is totally what you want" email too
<ogra> i had a mail from the "institute for german unemployees munich" today ... they use edubuntu everywhere and wanted to know if its leagal to use arial and verdana :)
<crimsun> I hope you added the disclaimer that you're involved in it :)
<crimsun> that's a pretty important clarification
<crimsun> (to LaserJock )
<LaserJock> crimsun: well, I'm just on the Edubuntu Council, that's not really "involved" ;-)
<ogra> haha
<crimsun> except you have source code going into it
<ogra> crimsun, by the way ...
<crimsun> ogra: hi
<ogra> i have weird probs with an usb headset here
<crimsun> dapper or edgy?
<ogra> a pretty standard logitech 250 in edgy
<ogra> it plays sound for about 1min ...
<ogra> then it just gets quiet
<crimsun> is there any weird spew in ``dmesg |tail''?
<ogra> if i use xmms with alsa output it works fine 
<ogra> nope, nothing in any logs
<ogra> if i use ekiga or totem it doesnt ...
<ogra> looks very much like gstreamer-alsa ...
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> that was going to be my suggestion
<crimsun> unfortunately I have not looked a gst-alsa
<crimsun> a->at
<ogra> oki
<crimsun> if you can get debug spew from gst, that would rock
<crimsun> please report a bug against it, sub me, and I'll take a look
<ogra> is there any option i can set or something ? 
<ogra> (to get debug output)
<crimsun> there's an environment variable iirc
<crimsun> otherwise, http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/data/doc/gstreamer/head/manual/html/section-checklist-debug.html
<crimsun> level 3 should suffice
<crimsun> seb would know
<ogra> yay, thanks
<crimsun> np
<Amaranth> ogra: i've got the init stuff figured out, i think
<Amaranth> ogra: fixing up debian/init.d.ex renaming it to debian/init.d will do the right thing, won't it?
<LaserJock> good morning jsgotangco 
<ogra> Amaranth, i susally use dh_installinit, no idea how cdbs handles that 
<ogra> *usually
<Amaranth> i'll soon see
<Amaranth> setting up the control file now, then i think i just need to make willowng.files and willowng-config.files
<ogra> and you should call update-rc.d in the postinst with the runlevels you want to install to
<Amaranth> i have no idea where to install it to
<ogra> what, the initscript ?
<Amaranth> i'm guessing i have to do a postrm thing to run update-rc.d again
<Amaranth> yeah
<Amaranth> what runlevel and such, i mean
<jsgotangco> good morning
<ogra> add that to the postinst: update-rc.d willowng start 50 2 3 4 5 . stop 50 0 1 6 . >/dev/null
<Amaranth> ok
<ogra> argh, mdz just sent the UVF announcement i thought we'd have the day tomorrow ... gamned
<ogra> *damned too
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> 7UTC meeting *shudder*
<ogra> 7UTC is fine :)
<jsgotangco> sure that's only 10am here :D
* jsgotangco goes for a smoke
* ogra kicks his pbuilder ...
<rodarvus> 7UTC is 4UTC here
<rodarvus> freaking early :)
<jsgotangco> hah
<mdz> rodarvus: 7UTC is 4UTC? now that's a weird time zoen
<mdz> zone
<rodarvus> mdz: UTC-3 (America/Sao_Paulo)
<rodarvus> actually, the new meeting times are quite bad for me, but they seem to be very popular with everyone else, so rearranging meeting times its surely not worth the trouble
<mdz> rodarvus: UTC is UTC no matter where you are :-)
<mdz> rodarvus: you and BenC get the worst of it on this schedule I think
<rodarvus> infinity probably is in the same situation as we are too
<jsgotangco> yep
<bimberi> How the Marketing Team came up with its meeting time (19UTC) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarketingTeam/Meetings (at the bottom)
<jsgotangco> bimberi: dev teams rotate the meeting times
<jsgotangco> since its so spread between continents
<jsgotangco> so do other big teams
<jsgotangco> the table is not new, it was an LP team initiative =)
<bimberi> jsgotangco: i'm not saying it is - and it still has value to find the best rotation times
<jsgotangco> yep
<bimberi> (although it was the first place i saw it ;-)  )
<jsgotangco> its a very effective table really
<jsgotangco> most of the time we don't realize that we live in timezones way way apart
<Amaranth> ok i suck at making packages
<Amaranth> ogra: can you pull from http://dev.realistanew.com/willowng and see what i'm doing wrong?
<bddebian> Heya
<Amaranth> hey
<bddebian> Hi Amaranth
<Amaranth> crap my meeting calendar is out of date
<mhz> jsgotangco: ping
<jsgotangco> hi
<mhz> jsgotangco: hi there. 
<jsgotangco> whats up
<mhz> jsgotangco: if I say that an ideal relation of an edubuntu env. (considering my reality of server)
<mhz> is 1:7
<mhz> 1 server for 7 clients
<jsgotangco> err?
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<mhz> hehehe
<jsgotangco> it really depends on your server
<mhz> yup
<jsgotangco> have you seen jim's ltsp sizing?
<mhz> "if I say.."
<mhz> Can i call each 1:7 environment a 'node' ?
<mhz> and a lab can be made of many 'nodes'?
<mhz> made = set
<mhz> jsgotangco: nope, I have not yet
* mhz just wonders what the correct/most suitable name for a 1:7 is
<mhz> jsgotangco: ?
<jsgotangco> hmmm
<jsgotangco> sure
<jsgotangco> you call each client a node
<jsgotangco> much like how you call a network connection is
<mhz> hmm, then if each client is a 'node', then what would you call '7 clients per 1 server'
<jsgotangco> a solution?
<jsgotangco> hehehe
<mhz> I need to be specific because when I have said "Edubuntu is suitable for your lab"
<mhz> they say, oh, well, my lab is about 40 pc's
<mhz> then I gotta tell them "depending on your server" and etc
<mhz> so, i wanna make my life simple from now on
<mhz> "If you have this server, then you can have excellent performance using no more than 7 to 9 clients"
<jsgotangco> just say thin clients?
<mhz> BUT, yes "you can have on lab composed of many 1:7 environements"
<mhz> but again, I still have no clue what to call this 1:7 env., man
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
* RichEd greetz
<crimsun> 'afternoon/'evening
<ogra> moin :)
<jsgotangco> hey
<crimsun> ogra: hacky workaround if you need to use usb headset /right now/: invoke gstreamer-properties and change both sink & source to oss
<crimsun> ogra: (if I think you're using ekiga or whatnot?)
<ogra> will try
<crimsun> sorry, it's 4 AM and I'm trying to proof a dissertation
<ogra> dont worry about my bugs then, i'll find my way around :)
<crimsun> well, I'm definitely devoted to making sure *buntu rocks for audio, so...
<ogra> well, its early edgy time :)
<ogra> bugs are expected :)
<crimsun> are you using ekiga?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> we use it all over the company now
<crimsun> hmm, there's a bug report against alsa-lib where the user says that edgy's ekiga version crashes for him
<ogra> works fine here ....
<ogra> i had no probs with ekiga itself so far
<crimsun> ok, try using oss for GSt's sink and source
<crimsun> it will not play nicely with alsa's dmix, however
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> ekiga itself only offers alsa support internally it seems
<ogra> nope, still dies
<crimsun> ah, if it only supports ALSA internally then setting GSt won't be of much use
<Amaranth> ogra: one small bug with my package (both packages own /usr/share/willowng/willowng.glade) :/
<Amaranth> i need to get the willowng package to create an empty /usr/share/willowng if it doesn't exist
<Amaranth> actually, i'll just include an empty training.db
<crimsun> ogra: ok, then I'll wait for debug output
<ogra> /usr/share/willowng should work with a .dirs file in the debian dir
<ogra> /usr/share/willowng/willowng.glade should only be in the gui package, no ?
<Amaranth> yeah
<ogra> so dont install it in the backend :)
<Amaranth> what should i put in willowng.dirs to get it to make a /usr/share/willowng/?
<ogra> usr/share/willowng/ i think
<Amaranth> didn't work :/
<Amaranth> i'll just include a training.db
<Amaranth> i plan on eventually including some initial training anyway
<ogra> just be careful with the content ;)
<Amaranth> i can't include inappropriate words in the training.db?
<ogra> sure you can
<ogra> just dont add something thats not binary :)
<Amaranth> it doesn't have any images or full webpages or anything
<Amaranth> just words
<ogra> yep
<ogra> brb, reboot
<Amaranth> brb, reboot (stupid sound)
<Amaranth> hrm, long restart for ogra
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Amaranth> ogra: http://dev.realistanew.com/releases/willowng/0.1/deb-src/
<ogra> Amaranth, echo 'X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=willowng' >> debian/tmp/usr/share/applications/willowng.desktop
<ogra> whats that for ? 
<Amaranth> langpack translation stuff
<ogra> you could add it to the .desktop.in file , no ?
<Amaranth> it's ubuntu specific
<ogra> and ? other distros will just ignore it 
<ogra> we have many upstreams that add it for us
<Amaranth> next release :)
<ogra> packge looks fine to me ...
<ogra> lets see if it builds :)
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> i built it in pbuilder once
<Amaranth> and installed it on dapper and ran it
<ogra> E: failed to find /var/cache/pbuilder/base.tgz, have you done <pbuilder create> to create your base tarball yet?
<ogra> ARGH !!!
<Amaranth> ack
<Amaranth_> oh suspend, why must you tease me?
<ogra> well you *have* suspend ... be happy :)
* ogra can only shut down or reboot over here
<crimsun> it's faster for me to shutdown and boot than to suspend-to-disk and resume
<ogra> but suspend to ram rules :)
<ogra> at least on this ibook (if it works)
<Amaranth> if i hibernate i get a snowy screen on resume (like a TV with no reception)
<Amaranth> if i suspend-to-ram it appears to do something for about 10 seconds then stops with the machine still on and no way of getting back to anything
<Amaranth> this all worked when i first installed dapper (-23 kernel) :(
<Amaranth> it worked on at least the -25 kernel for awhile too, i have no idea what changed
<jsgotangco> gahh!! the power went out!
* ogra hands jsgotangco a small UPS
<jsgotangco> ogra: it went out for more than an hour ;)
<jsgotangco> there's a typhoon here
* ogra hands jsgotangco a very big UPS
<jsgotangco> haha
<RichEd> ogra: ping
<ogra> RichEd, pong
<RichEd> ogra: what is your suggested install order for my Ubuntu / Edubuntu on top of XP ...
<RichEd> ogra: and what help resources should i refer to ... (assume i am a newbie user)
<ogra> doesnt matter, pick as you like 
<ogra> in case you want the classroom server install (to demo ltsp or something) http://www.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
<ogra> else just pich the workstation option in the menu
<ogra> *pick
<RichEd> tx ...
<ogra> the only glitch you might have is the partitioning
<ogra> the rest of the install process will just work :)
<RichEd> okay tx.
<ogra> the stuff listed on the gettingstarted page will be adressed in edgy (no more editing of dhcp config files etc)
<RichEd> i'll read through it all before i start tomorrow ... will ask questions if i have any ...
<ogra> ok ;)
<jsgotangco> its much easier to have XP first
<jsgotangco> imo
<jsgotangco> besides its already there
<ogra> jsgotangco, yes, we discussed that yesterday, thats why RichEd said on top of XP i guess ;)
<RichEd> jsgotangco: new notebook, had to pay for XP :)
<jsgotangco> heh we could buy a notebook here with no OS
<RichEd> am keeping XP for demo purposes, but want to dig into how to buy h/w without paying for throw-way os
<ogra> Amaranth, hmm, we'll need a reboot notification for dbus 
<ogra> Introspect error: The name com.ubuntu.WillowNG was not provided by any .service files
<RichEd> found only 1 dealer in SA who will sell me a DOS notebook ...
<jsgotangco> wow
<RichEd> was saying to ogra that 150 euro (his discount in germany) is a weeks wages for a teacher in SA or 1 months room rental for a uni student
<jsgotangco> the only ones with XP built in here are the big brands but even IBM sells a DOS notebook here
<jsgotangco> 1 here is 60Pesos and the minimum wage here in the city is only 300Pesos
<RichEd> Mr G has wrapped up Sotuh Africa ... is it the commercial gateway up into Africa ... so he spreads his influence & wicked stories very deeply
<RichEd> South Africa
<jsgotangco> so a typical good laptop model would be around 800
<RichEd> Even for educational discount into schools via MS Government Agreement ... Office is Free, Encarta is Free, but must pay for OS "becuase giviing away an OS is a bad example & precedent"
<jsgotangco> interesting
<jsgotangco> over here BSA-led raids are pretty common lately
<RichEd> I have just left HP ... they were talking about providing Ubuntu Notebooks (as in Germany) but due to lack of internal support from HP, they have gone with Linspire
<ogra> Amaranth, the DAEMON= line in the initscript is wrong (poins to /usr/bin instead of /usr/sbin)
<ogra> Amaranth, also /usr/sbin/willowng needs to return 
<ogra> else the init script just hangs at Starting WillowNG: 
<RichEd> highvoltage: hey there :) just sent you a mail
<ogra> sooo, it seems firefox has a hard dependency on the ubuntu firefox icontheme now ...
<highvoltage> RichEd: ok
<ogra> which adds 1.2M of icon crap we dont use to the CD 
<ogra> *sigh*
<jsgotangco> okayyy
<rodarvus> can't this dependency be made optional?
<highvoltage> RichEd: which account?
<ogra> rodarvus, see -devel
<ogra> <iwj> OIC.  Without that if you launch firefox it will fail to start.
<ogra> we *could* ship a crippled firefox (which is only needed as dependency for epiphany anyway)
<ogra> but if users want to use it, they will complain
<RichEd> @ubuntu.com
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<cbx33> hey guys how easy is it to run gnome and fluxbox side by side?
<cbx33> i mean so I can logout and switch to another
<LaserJock> ogra: is the bashism a problem with the move to that other shell (can't think of the name off the top of my head)?
<ogra> dash
<ogra> yes that a problem
<LaserJock> right
<ogra> ltsp-build-client fails currently, that will break the CD 
<LaserJock> I didn't quite understand the dash/bash thing
<LaserJock> so dash is used by the system, but bash by users?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> /bin/sh points to dash now
<ogra> but users have /bin/bash in /etc/passwd
<ogra> so as long as you log in you use bash ... and its builtins
<LaserJock> that's somewhat confusing
<ogra> but if a system script runs it uses /bin/sh ... which points to dash a ... with no builtins, way smaller footprint and ages faster
<EmxBA> hi!
<LaserJock> hi EmxBA 
<EmxBA> hi LaserJock, anything new here connected to the "Schoolkids + Edubuntu cooperation" project'
<LaserJock> not that I know, but I mostly lurk so it could have gone by my radar
<EmxBA> :) ok
<EmxBA> I am waiting for bluekuja to appear 'cause i need to talk to *her* and the rest of you
<LaserJock> "her"? I think he's a he
<EmxBA> *he* sorry
<EmxBA> is it andrea? or something like that?
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> hard to tell with names
<EmxBA> np
#edubuntu 2006-07-14
<mhz> what is the name for the most repeated element  within a group of data? 'fashion', 'tendency' ?
<crimsun> could you provide more context?
<mhz> crimsun: hmm, well, yeah
<mhz> basically, in spanish, we call 'moda' = the number/element that is mostly repeated in a group of many numbers/elements
<mhz> I need to know what 'moda' is in english (moda can be 'fashion' when speaking about clothing)
<crimsun> oh, that's the statistical mode.
<crimsun> so just "mode"
<mhz> mode?
<mhz> okis
<mhz> crimsun: thx
<jsgotangco> good morning
<mhz> bon giorno, jsgotangco 
<mhz> ooh, bona cera!
<crimsun> mhz: np
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<RichEd> mornin
<bimberi> hi RichEd
<RichEd> bimberi  mornin :)
<RichEd> getting psyched for the oddly shaped ball game tomorrow ?
<bimberi> hehe, a bit.  Still coming down off the World Cup to be truthful :)
<bimberi> gtg (home time)
<jsgotangco> morning RichEd
<jsgotangco> (afternoon here hehe)
<RichEd> hello jsgotangco :)
<HedgeMage> oooh, life in here...
<HedgeMage> jsgotangco: may I /msg you?
<jsgotangco> sure a bit busy though but i dont mind
<EmxBA> hi to all of you here :) 
<HedgeMage> hi EmxBA 
<HedgeMage> I was just thinking about you last night
<EmxBA> :) and?
<HedgeMage> What does your schedule for next week look like?
<EmxBA> well...
<HedgeMage> I'm thinking of trying to schedule a mini Handbook (formerly Cookbook) meeting sometime late in the week
<HedgeMage> also, if you're still interested, check out http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuHandbook 
<EmxBA> I think you still don't understand, now i have DSL connection and I'm always online and I am totally free till september; i am just going to holidays (Croatia - Adriatic Sea) in August, a couple of days
<EmxBA> I am interested, it's just I didn't have time to contribute on wiki because I had dialup connection, I hope you understand me
<HedgeMage> ahh absolutely :)
<EmxBA> I appreciate that :)
<HedgeMage> I just hadn't heard from you much so I didn't want to be presumptuous :)
<EmxBA> well, I've told you all that I like Ubuntu and Edubuntu and that I am willing to contribute on wiki and other things, for example, artwork
<EmxBA> -->edubuntu logos which I made (ubuntu.juliux.de/emx/)
<HedgeMage> that url doesn't seem to work for me :(
<EmxBA> uh sorry
<EmxBA> it's here : http://ubuntu.juliux.de/stuff/emx/edubuntu/
<EmxBA> HedgeMage:ok?
<spacey> HedgeMage: please announce a meeting at edubuntu-devel
<spacey> i don't read irc much
<HedgeMage> spacey: I will once we settle on a date/time
<spacey> i want to participate but if i don't know i can't
<HedgeMage> EmxBA|eating: looking now
<spacey> last meeting wasn't announced either iirc
<EmxBA|eating> HedgeMage: ok
<HedgeMage> spacey: it was on the fridge... I kind of spaced out on posting it to -devel :( sorry
<HedgeMage> usually I'm pretty good about that
<HedgeMage> I *never* forget the fridge at least... I've only spaced out on the mailing list once
<spacey> ok no worries
<HedgeMage> EmxBA|eating: I really like the one called "cubism" it's very cute.
<spacey> just that if i read there is a meeting then the chance i attend is much higher compared to if i don't know :-)
* HedgeMage nods
<spacey> what are to logo's for?
<spacey> s/to/the
<HedgeMage> spacey: just some stuff she did for fun, i think
<spacey> ok;p
<EmxBA|eating> HedgeMage; it's "he" not "she" 
<HedgeMage> EmxBA|eating: oops, sorry
<HedgeMage> so hard to keep track in IRC
<EmxBA|eating> spacey: those are edubuntu logos
<HedgeMage> spacey: look at cubism.png it's cute :)
<spacey> EmxBA|eating: yes in different colors
<EmxBA|eating> hedgeMage: if you like the cubism effect i can make few of them
<spacey> HedgeMage: yes its cute
<EmxBA|eating> most of people who've seen those logos mostly like the cubism one
<HedgeMage> hehe
<spacey> i don't have any use for it, besides looking at it a few times
<EmxBA|eating> can we do anything "bigger" with this? maybe organise a logo competition?
<spacey> well i there is a logo right?
<spacey> whats wrong with it
<HedgeMage> Anyhow, I'm off to bed before I fall over.  If anyone has any special date/time requests or restrictions for the Handbook meeting, let me know (we're aiming for sometime late next week), same if you want commit access to the handbook repo... HedgeMage@binaryredneck.net
<spacey> binaryredneck hehe
<EmxBA|eating> I just want to see your opinions, I like the current logo but I just suggested the competition or something like that, if needed
<jsgotangco> HedgeMage: you wanted to pm you said?
<spacey> HedgeMage: only request is an announce
<spacey> :-)
<HedgeMage> don't forget to check out http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuHandbook/EdgyTasks if you'd like to sign up for a particular chapter or chapters.
<HedgeMage> jsgotangco: just need you to email or pm me a desired username and pw if you want commit access to the svn repo I set up to use until more of the team has access to the doc repo
<spacey> HedgeMage: its suppose to be from scratch/
<jsgotangco> err i have doc svn repo account
<HedgeMage> spacey: we're taking stuff from the old cookbook and updating where applicable... some of the chapters won't match up, but most will
<spacey> HedgeMage: yes at least the ones i wrote still in there
<HedgeMage> jsgotangco: since you're the only one, LaserJock said we should just do our own thing and email occassional updates to someone with doc repo access until more than one of us has access to the doc repo
* HedgeMage is slightly confused
<jsgotangco> hmm okay
<HedgeMage> Frankly, at this point, I'm confused enough that I'm fine with hosting the temp repo until everything gets straightened out, as I've heard different things from a couple of different people, and we already delayed work on cookbook over a week and a half because of it :/
<HedgeMage> Having a repo is no good anyway unless most of our contributors can commit.
<HedgeMage> Anyhow, if anyone needs commit access to the temp repo let me know
<HedgeMage> Once I have a few minutes free time I'm going to try to figure out if there's something different we should be doing.  This should work for now
<HedgeMage> (If any of that didn't make sense, please note that it's 2am here and I've been up since 5am yesterday... I'm not so awake ATM)
<HedgeMage> Sorry also if that sounded a little ranty... I'm not angry with anyone... just sleepy as all heck
<HedgeMage> I think TT is finally staying asleep this time, so I'm going to try to get some rest myself.
* HedgeMage waves
<HedgeMage> see you later, guys
<crimsun> bye
<crimsun> (I guess my query didn't go through?)
<HedgeMage> crimsun: nope, never got it... try again?
<crimsun> HedgeMage: I'm not identified, does that matter?
<HedgeMage> crimsun: it might, hang on my umodes got all goofed up today for some reason
<HedgeMage> crimsun: try again I just fixed it
<HedgeMage> okay, really going to bed now
* HedgeMage waves
<EmxBA> see ya! 
<RichEd> > meetings ... approx 2 hours <
<EmxBA> today?
<RichEd> emxba : i'm off to external meetings (sorry unclear)
<EmxBA> ok
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<RichEd> hey highvoltage 
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<RichEd> highvoltage: did my mail come through yesterday ?
<highvoltage> hi RichEd
<highvoltage> no, strangely enough
<highvoltage> i received all my other mail fine though
<highvoltage> very strange.
<RichEd> highvoltage: no spam blocking on gmail / iafrica i presume ??
<highvoltage> RichEd: i don't think so, this account has no spam filtering on it
<highvoltage> RichEd: try sending me an e-mail again, let's see what happens
<RichEd> sent  ... i need to make sure other intro mails have gone successfully to mdz & rodavarus & ogra
<ogra> RichEd, they have :)
<ogra> (sorry for not replying yet)
<RichEd> no problem :) no response needed from busy people ... just waiting for conf call times etc. (and phone numbers) ...
<RichEd> right -> off to canonical cpt ... meeting marilize & collecting bus cards ... later.
<highvoltage> RichEd: it worked fine this time. can you forward me the original e-mail again? does iafrica spamtest messages you send too? that's quite strange.
<highvoltage> (i mean, that would be quite strange)
<cbx33> hi all
<rodarvus> good morning
<highvoltage> morning
<rodarvus> RichEd: I received your emails just fine - thanks for the introduction :)
<jsgotangco> good evening
<jsgotangco> =)
<ogra_> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hey ogra how are you?
<ogra_> jsgotangco, fine, just setting up a new amd64 lappie ...
<jsgotangco> wow
<ogra_> well ... my other one died two days ago and all work stuff is on there ...
<ogra_> including all ltsp fixes for knot 1 :(
<ogra_> but its pleasing that installing and setting up edubuntu to be fully usable for me is done in less than an hour :)
<ogra_> now lets see if it survives an edgy upgrade ;)
<jsgotangco> errr is popcon already open for biz?
<ogra_> sinc warty ...
<ogra_> *since
<jsgotangco> i mean
<ogra_> you mean ?
<jsgotangco> i just saw an email
<ogra_> yes, lucas tries to advertise it a bit
<jsgotangco> yeah
<jsgotangco> do we expect a cd this weekend?
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> so sorry I missed the meeting, minutes are up now
<cbx33> how is everyone
<jsgotangco> pretty good
<jsgotangco> no worries
<cbx33> how are things on your front jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> pretty good despite having a week-long rain..been productive at work and preparing for an ltsp presentation for a conference
<cbx33> ooooh nice
<jsgotangco> also helping out on some upstream development on jokosher
<jsgotangco> glade stuff
<jsgotangco> wow i didnt know gnome is switching to svn
<jsgotangco> that is sooo coool
<jsgotangco> that will definitely make a lot of people happy
<ogra_> not me ...
<cbx333> hey ogra_ 
<ogra_> they didnt switch to bzr  :/
<cbx333> jsgotangco: I was gonna help out on jokosher
<cbx333> ogra_: gisomount is in revu
<jsgotangco> cbx333: dive in
<ogra_> cbx333, yay
<jsgotangco> ogra_: are you sure that's a good idea :/
<jsgotangco> although modules based checkouts do make sense in a distributed model
<ogra_> jsgotangco, sure, they should directly switch to LP :)
<cbx333> ogra_: if you would be so kind when you get a sec to advocate :p
<cbx333> if you think it should go in :p
<cbx333> jsgotangco: I just don;t have time at the moment 
<jsgotangco> cbx333: you plan to have that in main???
<cbx333> no
<cbx333> just in universe
<cbx333> I don;t think it's needed/wanted in main
<cbx333> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2684 :D
<jsgotangco> try you best to advertise it so popcon will see it who knows =)
<jsgotangco> (when its already in the archive)
<cbx333> popcon?
<jsgotangco> popularity contest
<cbx333> ah I see
<cbx333> would you like it in main jsgotangco ?
<cbx333> hehehe
<jsgotangco> i dunno give me a deb
<jsgotangco> or i'll compile it myself
<ogra_> cbx333, i have no revu account ... but if Laser_away advcated and the package is good, i'm fine to upload 
<cbx333> Laser_away: did advocate, but not on REVU yet
<cbx333> he's been really busy
<cbx333> he helped me with getting the packaging right
<cbx333> I was pretty much there anyway
<ogra_> poke him to do so ... if i find it ok then i'll upload directly ...
<cbx333> oooh ok
<ogra_> if someone complains, refer to me ;)
<cbx333> :D
<cbx333> okie dokie
<cbx333> ogra: I'm hoping to get grasynco in too soon
<cbx333> so people can use your rsyncer script easily
<cbx333> that one is almost complete too
<ogra_> yep, that'd be nice, even i dont see us having a knot cd yet
<cbx333> oh not all went according to plan?
<cbx333> I'm going to wait until the first cd is in place
<ogra_> my amd64 laptop dies 
<cbx333> I know
<ogra_> *died
<cbx333> :(
<cbx333> I have an amd 64 machine
<cbx333> I know jsgotangco already volunteered to do testing :p
<ogra_> and took the opportunity to fix ltsp with it ... ppc is compeletly broken and i had no other HW
<cbx333> minutes are up
<ogra_> i'm just setting up edgy on this new lappie
<cbx333> nice
<ogra_> but it takes a while
<cbx333> heheh
<ogra_> and i'm not sure i can fix ltsp in time
* cbx333 has his edgy chroot
<cbx333> in time for the knot release?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> it doesnt need to work, but it needs to finish the install
<cbx333> heheh true
<jsgotangco> heh im not looking forward to knot-1 really
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra_> well, it will be a horrible thing ... but target for ever knot is to at least install cleanly
<cbx33> yeh
<ogra_> apparently ltsp-build-client doesnt like dash as shell 
<ogra_> thats a small problem
<cbx33> hehe
<RichEd> rodarvus: pleasure ... hope it's a good fit & makes sense :)
<rodarvus> sure does! :)
<jsgotangco> hey rodarvus :P
<rodarvus> jsgotangco: hey dude :)
<ogra_> wow, this cheapo HP laptop is nice ... i havent found a feature that doesnt work in edubuntu yet :)
<cbx33> ogra_: which laptop is it?
<cbx33> hey rodarvus 
<ogra_> pavillon ze2000
<rodarvus> cbx33: hi there :)
<rodarvus> I'm waiting patiently for my laptop to arrive
<rodarvus> but it seem it will take another 15-20 days :/
<ogra_> i just bought it ... seems you cant get any turion laptops in this city ...
<ogra_> that was the only one after 5 shops ...
<ogra_> but for 888 i cant complain ... even it took a whie to find it ...
<rodarvus> ogra_: how much one spends on a reasonably good laptop in germany?
<rodarvus> (just curious, for comparison)
<ogra_> as i said 888 ... but thats a cheapo 
<ogra_> the keyboard sonds like it will loose the springs under the keys soon :)
<cbx33> well of course wih the speed you type
<ogra_> but the display is impressively bright ... 
<ogra_> i'm sitting outside in the sun ...
* cbx33 likes his tosh sat pro L10
<ogra_> its even better than my ibook
<cbx33> wow
* cbx33 shutsdown for a while
<cbx33> I'm soooo tired at the moment
<cbx33> ogra_: do you need Laser_away to drop yo ua message of advocation
<cbx33> via either email or IRC?
<ogra_> cbx33, we can make it on IRC once he's around
<cbx33> ok cooool
* cbx33 is very excited
<cbx33> see y'all later
<spacey> http://users.lichtsnel.nl/~spacey/plaatjes/screenshots/seemless-rdp.png
<spacey> sweet
<spacey> :)
<jsgotangco> wow that is awesome
<ogra_> cool
<spacey> yeah really useful in migrations
<spacey> when you still have some legacy windows stuff
<spacey> works quite smooth as well.
<spacey> bbl
<sbalneav> Morning all
<ogra_> hey sbalneav :)
<sbalneav> Hey ogra!!!
<sbalneav> How are ya?
<ogra_> well... setting up a new lappie ... lagging behind on all my work through the dead of my acer after our voip session 
<ogra_> but else i'm fine :)
<sbalneav> ogra_: What, did we kill your lappy? :) bummer.
<ogra_> heh, no
<ogra_> its a HW failure i dont have time to investigate atm ...
<ogra_> seems the power socket is broken off the mainboard or something ... or the cable is broken ... it doesnt get any power
<sbalneav> ah, well, save it for the next ubuntu conference, and I'll bring my soldering iron with me.  Fix ya right up.
<sbalneav> I spent my university summers as an electronic tech making board level repairs on mobos and monitors.  My first programming language was solder. :)
<ogra_> heh, if my soldering iron and multimeter wouldnt be in some box in the garage i'd have fixed it myself
<ogra_> sadly i dont have the time to dig for either now ... knot1 CD is waiting at the door and i need a x86 compatible system 
* ogra_ reboots to edgy
<jsgotangco> hey sbalneav =)
<RichEd> off to install my new notebook ... have a good weekend all
<jsgotangco> have a good one RichEd
<ogra_> RichEd, have fun istalling 
<ogra_> i made it in less than an hour with that new machine :)
<ogra_> lets see if you can beat that ;)
<jsgotangco> if we only had the bandwidth =)
<ogra_> jsgotangco, i mean a standard dapper CD install indeed
<ogra_> i dont expect RichEd to run edgy :)
<jsgotangco> ahh its less than an hour yeah
<jsgotangco> im pretty sure its just half an hour even
<ogra_> well, i'm so not used to workstation installs :) i usually only test the default and thats a lot longer through the server parts
<RichEd> thanks ... i'm sure it will be a lot of fun :)
* ogra_ runs pbuilder create 
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> i'm near the point where i can start working again
<RichEd> i've got the HP 12" baby portable notebook with docking station & external CD & flat screen - so accodrinbg to yout time estimate it should take me longer to unpack & assemble than to install then ... 
<ogra_> heh, yes
<ogra_> well, the partitioning will take some extra time for you ... i just wiped the HD here and tooke the default partition layout
<RichEd> newbie question: what's the main difference between workstation & server install ... additional services & security ?
<ogra_> workstation is like a ubuntu install with different artwork and added edu apps 
<ogra_> server installs several server apps (ltsp, the schooltoolcalendar server etc) 
<ogra_> use the default (server) install only if you want to demo ltsp somewhere, else the workstation suffices for a laptop
<ogra_> server is also ~500MB bigger on the HD
<RichEd> i presume server requires more HDD <- well anticipated :)
<RichEd> and does it use more memory for additional services ?
<ogra_> not really ... they run in the background, but if you dont use thin clients they wont do any harm
<ogra_> they open ports that are usually closed in ubuntu though
<ogra_> so for safety dont use the server install if you dont need to :)
<RichEd> okay ... last question ... will it make sense to install one server & one workstation ... say e.g. Ubuntu server on one partition & Edubuntu workstation on another ? for me to get to see & know the differences & maybe show people ?
<jsgotangco> i do that
<ogra_> err, nope
<ogra_> ubuntu server is something completely different
<ogra_> you want either edubuntu server or edubuntu workstation 
<jsgotangco> i mean i have an edubuntu ltsp on hda1 then edubuntu workstation (my work OS) on hda2
<ogra_> ubuntu server installs a webserver with no gui 
<ogra_> sure, thats fine 
<jsgotangco> for test purposes
<ogra_> but dont use ubuntu server ;)
<jsgotangco> heh sure
<jsgotangco> you DE lovin' freak
* jsgotangco hides
<ogra_> i'm considering renaming the seeds 
<jsgotangco> huh?
<ogra_> we were first with having a server seed 
<RichEd> okay ... so very last question :) can i upgrade edubuntu workstation to edubuntu server if i wanted to at some point in time (some of these qusetions may appear dumb, but i won't learn if i don't ask :)
<jsgotangco> yes
<pygi> yes
<ogra_> but ubuntu followed, now i have to sort a lot of stuff on every seed merge
<ogra_> RichEd, yes, but it needs manual love then 
<jsgotangco> does renaming make triggering the builds easier?
<ogra_> (it wont create a ltsp environment out of the box like the installer does)
<RichEd> okay ... it was just an theory question ... and if i keep my /home safe i can always rebuild the os partitions
<ogra_> jsgotangco, no, but calling it classroom server will avoid the conflicts on merges
<lucasvo> ogra_: why not only classroom?
<ogra_> and the confusion for people like RichEd who would probably install ubuntu server instead of edubuntu server ;)
<jsgotangco> ogra_: right it makes sense too
<ogra_> lucasvo, fine too ... as long as its not "server" :)
<lucasvo> Edubuntu Workstation and Edubuntu Classroom
<ogra_> well, it wont show up anywhere anyway :)
<ogra_> apart from the metapackage and the seeds 
<RichEd> schweet ... have a good weekend all ... may check in tomorrow after the install ... thanks for the advice
<jsgotangco> good luuuckkk
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<LaserJock> bye jsgotangco 
<ogra_> heh
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: how goes your spec?
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: hahaha, I managed to grab the bzr source from LP :-)
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: you know, gnome just switched to SVN today
<jsgotangco> =)
<LaserJock> my problem right now is I have it says I need gnome-common from CVS in order to build it
<LaserJock> s/I have//
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: good news, CVS makes me want to throw up :-)
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: btw, it took 2 hrs to branch gnome-common from bzr on LP :-)
<jsgotangco> svn checkout http://svn.gnome.org/svn/gnome-common/trunk gnome-common
<LaserJock> nice
<jsgotangco> just change gnome-common to any module you want to grab
<LaserJock> very cool
<jsgotangco> wow this is pretty small
<jsgotangco> the checkout was just a minute
<LaserJock> haha
<jsgotangco> Checked out revision 3794.
<jsgotangco> that's why bzr took you 2 hours
<jsgotangco> haha
<ogra_> LaserJock, CVS = edgy, no ?
<LaserJock> hehe
<ogra_> isnt that the version we ship ?
<LaserJock> ?
<jsgotangco> no that's trunk
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: haha, gnome-common took all of 5 sec here :-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<rodarvus> Hooray
<rodarvus> OLPC prototype board has just arrived!
<LaserJock> anyway, once I get how to build sabayon from svn then I can start hacking away
<LaserJock> rodarvus: \o/
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: i hate you
<rodarvus> jsgotangco: don't hate me, I'll put it to good use :)
<ogra_> yippie !
<LaserJock> bah, I can't find any info on how to compile this gnome stuff
<ogra_> grab the source package and put the CVS source in there :)
<LaserJock> oh, good idea
<LaserJock> I'm used to see some sort of direction in README or INSTALL
<ogra_> btw, dont update your pbuilder 
<ogra_> (if you use edgy)
<LaserJock> really? bummer
<ogra_> else it wont compile *anything* anymore
<LaserJock> are we seriously ready for knot1?
<ogra_> lol
<LaserJock> I mean, I'm fairly used to all the crack
<ogra_> edubuntu isnt 
<ogra_> or better ltsp isnt ...
<ogra_> its broken ... but i cant compile the fix ...
<LaserJock> but when people are saying "nothing while compile" that seems a bit much for a .iso
<LaserJock> :-)
<ogra_> well, errno.h is missing in the recent linux-headers package
<LaserJock> heh, I even know that that's a problem
<ogra_> you can still buuild script only packages though ... 
<ogra_> its all fine as long as you dont need a compiler :)
<LaserJock> anybody know what I'm looking for here:
<LaserJock> checking for XLIB_MODULE... configure: error: Package requirements (gdk-x11-2.0 pygobject-2.0) were not met:
<LaserJock> No package 'pygobject-2.0' found
<LaserJock> I can't find any pygobject package
<LaserJock> so I'm guessing I'm missing something here
<crimsun> python-gobject-dev
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> I just did apt-get build-dep sabayon and found that out ;-)
<crimsun> I used apt-cache search :)
<LaserJock> what? I tried that
<LaserJock> doh
<LaserJock> I get I was doing pygobject
<crimsun> yeah, I dropped the 'g'
<crimsun> often the package names are slightly different, so I normally try different permutations
<LaserJock> ah, well sometimes I just come crying to crimsun after I can't get it to work the first time. but I try to avoid that because it makes me look dumb :-)
<crimsun> hah
<crimsun> the nice thing is that we're all fumbling in the dark
<LaserJock> yeah, I've noticed that a bit. It's reassuring in a way to a new person (they aren't all dieties after all) but it's a little scary too (do they really know what they're doing?) :-)
<LaserJock> cbx33: hi, made some comments on REVU. I overlooked a couple things
<cbx33> oh dear
<cbx33> some bad stuff?
<LaserJock> cbx33: but I built it and installed it and tested it and it looks good
<LaserJock> cbx33: the biggest is that debian/copyright is basically empty
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> forget that one :S
<cbx33> whoops
<LaserJock> yeah, I don't think the archive admins will appreciate a package with no copyright info ;-)
<LaserJock> anyway, the changes are pretty minor
<cbx33> and i was doing so well
<cbx33> anything else?
<LaserJock> oh, just a couple things, I put my comments on REVU
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> so I should make the changse
<cbx33> and upload again?
<LaserJock> cbx33: yep
<nilsrain> edubuntu download
<nilsrain> oops, typing in another window
<crimsun> in green nonetheless
<nilsrain> but since I've de-lurked, can I ask a question?
<nilsrain> that better?
<nilsrain> no, still green, lemme fix that
<LaserJock> yeah, I can't answer green questions ;-)
<nilsrain> ok, now I think I'm default.
<nilsrain> ok
<nilsrain> Can I run Edubuntu server from the live cd?
* ogra_ would have anwered the green question, but now ...
<nilsrain> I want to demo LTSP before nuking my existig configuration
<ogra_> *answered
<dan_young> n
<ogra_> but the sad answer is no ... 
<dan_young> s/n//
<ogra_> you can try it though
<ogra_> but it uses unionfs and that works not very good with NFS
<nilsrain> ok, it seemed that the live cd was the client. I guess I'll try adding the packages myself
<nilsrain> ok, I see
<ogra_> nope, the liveCD would be the server
<ogra_> we
<ogra_> 'll try such a thing in edgy
<ogra_> but that totally depends on unionfs stability with NFS
<nilsrain> right
<cbx33> it'll be cool
<ogra_> if it works :)
<mhz> hey guys!
<nilsrain> I have a few hours to at least try it, but as you can probably tell, I'm no linux wizard.
<ogra_> you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall on the liveCD, but that will need a lot of memory to hold the client chroot
<cbx33> ogra, should glade files have the license info at the top?
<nilsrain> that's what I'm doing as a first go. I've got lots of RAM
<nilsrain> thanks for your help
<nilsrain> now, I'm off to try the net-boot instructions. see you around.
<mhz> nilsrain: (i know i may be offtopic or way far from you need) afaik, netboot wont give you edubuntu env., just plain ubuntu minimal
<nilsrain> oh, I meant I've got the packages installed on the server, so I need to build a net-boot disk for my laptop to act as the client. I intend to boot the laptop off the LTSP server, ignoring it's own hard drive.
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> thats completely different :)
<ogra_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPBootingClientsWithoutPxe
<nilsrain> thanks.
<cberlo> Hi folks.  anyone know of a good way to lock down a gnome desktop for Edubuntu's LTSP?  I want to completely get rid of the Places menu, if possible.
<cberlo> Okay, how about restricting creation of launchers?
<LaserJock> cberlo: sabayon can be used to lock down gnome
<cberlo> LaserJock: Does it work well with LTSP?  I briefly tried it and it didn't appear to work right.  I'm getting all my users from a winbind setup, so I don't see how I'd apply the profiles to a list of remote users.
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> sabayon currently doesn't work well over LTSP because it uses xnest to edit the profiles
<LaserJock> I'm not sure about the winbind, that might mess everything up
<cberlo> so far, I'm trying to use a "template" user (called template, actually) and I've been presetting what I want the users to get.  winbind is set to copy this template user instead of using /etc/skel to setup the home directory.  Profiles are deleted at logout.
<LaserJock> sabayon and pessulus are the only 2 lock down apps for gnome in Ubuntu that I know of
<cberlo> Are there any others?  I don't mind compiling stuff, or grabbing it from alien if I have to.
<rodarvus> cberlo: no, sabayon and pessulus are the only GNOME applications of their kind
<rodarvus> actually, sabayon is a lockdown application
<rodarvus> pessulus is just a gconf-based lock down editor
<rodarvus> so, not near as powerful as sabayon
<LaserJock> I suppose there might be commercial/closed-source lockdown apps out there but I don't know of any
<rodarvus> there are none for GNOME, I'm afraid
<cberlo> rodarvus: can I get sabayon to work with my "template" user, and apply the lockdowns to everyone that template is copied to?
<rodarvus> cberlo: very likely, yes
<rodarvus> you'd just need to get around the Xnest limitation
<cberlo> rodarvus:  Alright, then I guess I'll pursue that a bit.  I can run X directly on the server to get the Xnest part up.  I don't think that'll be a major issue.
<rodarvus> *nods*
<cberlo> If Xnest is required for it to work at the client side, then there's a bit of an issue...
<rodarvus> some manual work will be needed but it might work, indeed
<LaserJock> cberlo: Xnest is only used to edit the sabayon profiles
<rodarvus> Xnest is needed only during profile creation
<cberlo> Alright.  Feature-wise, do you know if I can get rid of the Places menu with sabayon?
<rodarvus> yes, you can
<rodarvus> you can edit most (but not all) aspects of the desktop using sabayon
<LaserJock> as well as some firefox
<cberlo> I'd like to know how it deals with the Places menu...  can't seem to find ANYTHING on that...  But I'll play around and see what happens.  Thanks.
<ogra> Setting up linux-image-386 (2.6.17.2) ...
<ogra> info: LTSP client installation completed successfully
<ogra> ogra@edubuntu:~$ 
* ogra dances
<cbx33> ogra, I think gisomount is almost there
<pygi> congrats ogra ^_^
<ogra> :)
<ogra> cbx33, yes, i saw it :)
<LaserJock> I'm a couple minutes away from advocating it
<ogra> if thats done i
<ogra> ll take a look
<ogra> and upload right away if its ok :)
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> this damned keyboard has the apostrope at a weird place :/
<LaserJock> done
<cbx33> good to go>?
<LaserJock> yes, it is advocated ;-)
<cbx33> :D:D:D
<cbx33> thank you sooo much for all the support LaserJock 
<cbx33> ogra, :D
<cbx33> it is done
<cbx33> I have to pop out now
<cbx33> I'll be back in a while I hope
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> thanks everyone so much
<LaserJock> hehe, np cbx33 
<ogra> hmm
<LaserJock> a problem?
<ogra> sorry to be a nitpicker, could you s/Build-Depends/Build-Depends-Indep/ ?
<cbx33> ogra, yes I can do that
<LaserJock> yeah, I wondered about that one
<cbx33> but I've just shut everything down, my wife wants to pop out
<LaserJock> I haven't really seen that before
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> I'll do it as soon as I get back and upload to REVU
<cbx33> brb soon
<cbx33> sorry guys
<crimsun> erm
<ogra> ?
<LaserJock> ack, what now?
<crimsun> /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gisomount shouldn't be hardcoded if the new python method is used.
<LaserJock> I think it is
<LaserJock> or at least that was my understanding of the policy
<LaserJock> I could be totally wrong though, I'm pretty confused still
<crimsun> the whole point is to avoid having to use version-specific site-packages
<LaserJock> pycentral intercepts the files and builds them for each py-version
<LaserJock> so if you look at the .deb they actually install to pycentral
<crimsun> which is why a version-specific site-package is a bad thing
<LaserJock> hmmm
<LaserJock> I'm not seeing the problem but perhaps I just need to read the policy over again, again :-)
<LaserJock> I guess the preferred place would be /usr/share/gisomount ? according to 3.1.1
<LaserJock> although it looks to me like the point of python-central is that you can install modules like normal and python-central will take care of it
<crimsun> yes -> /usr/share/gisomount
<LaserJock> hmm, I wonder how that works
<LaserJock>  /usr/share/gisomount wouldn't be in Python's path so does python-central then look for .py in /usr/share/gisomount and compile/install to site-packages?
<crimsun> /usr/share/gisomount is only relevant if there are private modules
<crimsun> (are there?)
<LaserJock> yeah, there is one .py module
<LaserJock> config.py
<LaserJock> hmm, I don't get the difference between python-support and python-central
<LaserJock> I guess with python-support you install to a specific dir whereas with python-central you can install as you would before
<LaserJock> crimsun: are you as confused as I am or am I an idiot? :-)
<cbx33> arrghgh
<cbx33> my package sux
<pygi> cbx33, !!!?
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> more things to sort out on revu
<cbx33> which I can;t do now
<cbx33> cos I'm not near my pc
<LaserJock> lol, did you see the backlog?
<cbx33> yes i saw the backlog
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> it'll be monday before it gets in now
<cbx33> grrrrrr
<LaserJock> cbx33: don't worry, you are like this ---| |--- close
<LaserJock> :-)
<cbx33> I know
<cbx33> I'll be able to fix those issues when i get back in about 30 mins to an hour
<LaserJock> although I don't know if the build rule can really be removed
<cbx33> no me neither
<cbx33> can you confirm that?
<cbx33> and should I move the stuff from binary arch to indep?
<cbx33> I know I still have to change that file ogra mentioned too
<LaserJock> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-debianrules
<LaserJock> yeah move stuff to indep
<crimsun> you're fine w/ pycentral
<cbx33> without ?
<crimsun> RE: jordan's discussion 
<cbx33> oh the build rule?
<crimsun> (we were discussing the semantics for your package, cbx33)
<LaserJock> do you think pysupport would be a better way to go? it seemed to me that pycentral was more for legacy support
<cbx33> ahh...who was it
<crimsun> it's up to cbx33 
<cbx33> slomo I think recommended pycentral
<LaserJock> k
<crimsun> if he wants to use pycentral, then that's his bag o' chili
<cbx33> so I just used it and it seemed to work ok
<cbx33> crimsun: I don;t want to start down a bad path
<crimsun> neither are bad
<LaserJock> sure
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> right I'm off again
<cbx33> back alter
<cbx33> later
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I'm back
<cbx33> about the icons being used from gnome
<cbx33> what do I say in the coypright
<cbx33> LaserJock, shoud I get rid of binary-arch
<cbx33> in the rules file?
<LaserJock> cbx33: don't get rid of it, just use the # nothing to do here comment
<LaserJock> cbx33: look up the copyright of the icons
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> binary-arch: build install 
<cbx33> should become 
<cbx33> just binary-arch with the comment after it right?
<LaserJock> yeah
<cbx33> or do i need to keep the build install ?
#edubuntu 2006-07-15
<cbx33> what's the command to install the kernel source for my kernel?
<crimsun> what do you intend to do?
<crimsun> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 if you just want to poke
<crimsun> if you want to compile external drivers, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<crimsun> if you want to compile the kernel, apt-get build-dep linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r) && apt-get install build-essential devscripts fakeroot
<cbx33> apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<cbx33> i did that
<cbx33> but it moaned about something
<cbx33> it's not important now
<Lord_Athur> Hi all!!!!!!!!!!
<Lord_Athur> I've got a question
<Lord_Athur> I got some Ubuntu CDs
<Lord_Athur> I installed kubuntu drapper on a computer,
<Lord_Athur> but when I tried to install edubuntu on that computer, it didn't detect when network automatically
<Sergi0> Lord_Athur: weird, should be same as normal 
<Sergi0> or u have selected some other setting at install?
<Lord_Athur> no
<Lord_Athur> at the starting the install program asked me for the ip address
<Lord_Athur> I've had some bad experiences with the use of a distribution which doesn't detect internet.
<Lord_Athur> If I imput my ip address, will the install became normal?
<Lord_Athur> I mean, If I contunue, will it have internet?
<Sergi0> Lord_Athur: if u enter the correct value's it should be working, but i've had some little trouble with network too and edubuntu
<Sergi0> maybe that was because it set up a dhcp server and other stuff with install, but normaly a basic install should work with ur networkcar
<Sergi0> d
<Lord_Athur> ok thanks, I'm having the kubuntu distro in order, so I'll only upgrade to the edubuntu desktop
<Sergi0> u got any experience other then ubuntu linux?
<Lord_Athur> I'm sorry, what do you want to mean with the last sentence?
<Lord_Athur> Well I installed kubuntu correctly
<Sergi0> have u been using other linux disto's or experience with linux
<Lord_Athur> yes, many
<Lord_Athur> Ubuntu, kubuntu..... debian red.. fedora.
<Lord_Athur> But all were working
<Lord_Athur> I tried the last version of edubuntu, and then I couldn't be installed with internet :(
<Sergi0> try again, could be alot of things, but if others work it should be okay
<Lord_Athur> thanks Sergio, I'll do it
<Lord_Athur> I need some help with openPGP
<Lord_Athur> is there anybody available to help me, please?
<Sergi0> try #ubuntu , there more folks over there
<Lord_Athur> ok
<lucasvo> Lord_Athur: you mean gnuPGP or openpgp?
<Lord_Athur> lucasvo, Importing an OpenPGP key
<lucasvo> Lord_Athur: into what?
<lucasvo> Lord_Athur: in what form do you have it?
<lucasvo> as text?
<Lord_Athur> I'm trying to import an OpenPGP key from https://launchpad.net/people/alejandro-leonvega/+editpgpkeys
<Lord_Athur> or following the instructions of that page
<Lord_Athur> in the page: https://launchpad.net/people/alejandro-leonvega/+editpgpkeys I could see the command: "gpg --send-key key-id", what does "key-id" meam?
<Lord_Athur> mm, I met to a friend here, his nick was mhz, dows anyone know about him?
<crimsun> !seen mhz
<ubotu> I last saw mhz (n=mhz@moinmoin/fan/mhz) 5h 41m 41s ago, quiting: "Leaving"
<crimsun> Lord_Athur: there you go.
<Lord_Athur> i'm spanish, I don't understand the meaning of the expresion "there you go." :(
<crimsun> Lord_Athur: ubotu displayed some information regarding his latest presence
<Lord_Athur> OK. thanks
<Lord_Athur> in the context of a  launchapad webpage, what's karma?
<crimsun> it's a numerical weight to the activity you've done via Launchpad
<crimsun> the more stuff you do (translations, bug triaging, spec-tracking, commenting, package-uploading, etc.) recently, it increases
<crimsun> in other words, "the more active you are in Ubuntu" (outside of the mailing lists, irc, and forums), you get ego boost points
<crimsun> [or something like that] 
<Lord_Athur> thanks :)
<Lord_Athur> hi arkan0x 
<RichEd_> hello ...
<RichEd_> hello spacey
<spacey> hi
<ogra> hey RichEd_, how is the install going ?
<RichEd_> just finished unpacked everything & setting up docking etc. -> charging the battery first time around ...
<ogra> :)
<RichEd_> am going to get going with install in a hour or so
<RichEd_> found some good news while browsing: from: WWW.LINUX- MAGAZINE.COM
<RichEd_> The HP Compaq NC4200 with Ubuntu Linux: DESIGNED TO FIT
<ogra> heh
<RichEd_> From the widely used Centrino compo-nents to lovely details like the program-mable special keys, the hardware of the HP Compaq NC4200 is well supported by >>> Ubuntu Linux <<< 
<RichEd_> :)
<ogra> indeed, we even produced a special edition iso of breezy for HP 
<RichEd_> now i'm browsing to find out how i use my external CD without the docking station ... trying to see if there is some sort of USB to IDE adaptor ... or if i should just buy a cheap & nasty USB external CD for travelling
<ogra> might be helpful anyway (not sure since i look from a develper POV where is need it from time to time)
<RichEd_> install question ... if i want to put kubuntu on for demo ... what is the smallest partition i could could get away with, and what options should i select to minimize HDD storage (assuming i will not do more with it than boot it up and show people)
<pygi> RichEd_, 2GB
<RichEd_> pygi: tx ...
<pygi> RichEd_, you could run it off qemu with kqemu
<pygi> you don't have to install it really
<RichEd_> qemu with kqemu <- not familiar with this ? where can i read more
<RichEd_> or for demo i 'spose i can always show the live CD
<pygi> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<pygi> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/qemu-accel.html
<pygi> RichEd_, that is true ^_^
<RichEd_> if i find out how to use my external CD drive without carrying the docking station to clients ;)
<RichEd_> tx for da linx ... will read up ...
<pygi> RichEd_, don't thank me all the time, I did nothing really :P
<RichEd_> k
<ogra> isnt there a image for vmware player as well ?
<ogra> vmware runs a lot smoother than qemu
<pygi> ogra, well, kqemu is very nice
<ogra> sure, but harder to set up than just clicking vmware in gnome-app-install :)
<pygi> RichEd_, ok, then install vmware player as ogra suggested and...
<pygi> http://www.vmware.com/vmtn/appliances/directory/456
<pygi> ogra, agreed^_^
<RichEd_> bye 4 now ... off to start install & watch ZA Rugby team take on the Aussies
<ogra> good luck :)
<RichEd_> may need more luck for the rugby than the install ;)
<ogra> heh
<pygi> RichEd_, :)
* pygi wonders if he will survive dist-upgrade
<ogra> i did ...
<ogra> yesterday when i installed a new laptop
<ogra> shouldnt have regressed
<pygi> well, 4 more minutes until I can see ogra :)
<ogra> have a look at grub and menu.lst ... it didnt add an entry for the new kernel
<ogra> but that was the only glitch i found
<pygi> hm,oki, so I have to add that manually?
<ogra> well, it booted me into the dapper kernel ... and i didnt notice for some hours :)
<ogra> you have to add an entry to menu.lst
<ogra> so you survived ?
<pygi_> ogra: havent reboot the edubuntu machine just yet
<ogra> heh
<pygi_> ogra: :)
<pygi_> will do so now
<pygi_> ogra: rebooted, waiting to see :)
<pygi_> ogra: booted
<ogra> i wouldnt have expected anything different :)
<pygi_> ogra: hehe :)
<ogra> bt which kernel did it boot ? :)
<ogra> *but
<pygi_> ogra: seems older one
<pygi_> ogra: the fix to this should be rather trivial?
<ogra> copy the block with the old kernel in menu.lst and change the version number in the newly copied entry
<ogra> also run depmod -a after the first boot of the new kernel in case you use any of the restricted modules 
<ogra> seems thats not run either 
<Seveas> ogra, 
<ogra> Seveas, 
<Seveas> don't falsely accuse me of breaking peoples systems kthxbye
<Seveas> I have NOTHING to do with easyubuntu
<ogra> oh, i thought it was from you ...
<ogra> totally sorry then 
<lucasvo> ogra: seen the mail on the user list from the ntfs problem?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> lucasvo, what about it ?
<lucasvo> the exact same error I had
<ogra> error ?
<ogra> i dont see any error mentioned in that thread wrt ntfs
<lucasvo> it's the error you get when ntfs mounting fails
<lucasvo> afaik
<ogra> there is no error in the thread ... unless i
<ogra> 'm missing mails
<ogra> which i doubt
<lucasvo> "/bin/sh can-t access tty; job control turned off "
<ogra> one guy asks about windows partitiona and gets two references to help docs
<LaserJock> hmm, I think I'd be confused with grsync and grasynco
<ogra> yeah
<LaserJock> darn Gnome people ;-)
<ogra> hehe
<ogra> if they only had choosen to put something else as prefix ...
<ogra> i.e. a K 
<ogra> ah, darn thats taken :P
<LaserJock> haha
<Burgundavia> does anybody know who this is? http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1561
<crimsun> no idea
<ogra> eek, if i would add refresh buttons in my UI i wouldnt expose them to the user as the first thing i demo :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> apparently there tcos is something new as well
<ogra> might be from guadalinex ...
<ogra> i'm not sure though
<LaserJock> hmm, the screencast would be more fun if I knew Spanish (or whatever that is)
<Burgundavia> Oficina de Software Libre de la Escuela Universitaria Politcnica, Valladolid
#edubuntu 2006-07-16
<lucasvo> Burgundavia: found out any more about the dev?
<Burgundavia> lucasvo: no, but not looked
<lucasvo> Burgundavia: write him a mail and invite him to #edubuntu. that would nice
<lucasvo> or I could do it
<Burgundavia> http://soleup.eup.uva.es/mediawiki/index.php/TCOS/en
<Burgundavia> there is a description of their thin client stuff
<lucasvo> yeah
<lucasvo> i'm reading it atm
<Burgundavia> http://soleup.eup.uva.es/mediawiki/index.php/Usuario:Mario <-- this appears to be the ev
<Burgundavia> the dev, rather
<Burgundavia> talk about overloading the right click, eh?
<LaserJock> maybe he's a lefty ;-)
<Burgundavia> heh
<sbalneav> Evening all
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* #edubuntu  [freenode-info]  if you need to send private messages, please register: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Lord_Athur> Hi all
* myriams is away: Away at the moment
<Yagisan> myriams: when you get back, could you turn off the public away messages. thanks
<Laser_away> hehe
* myriams is back.
<myriams> sorry, wasn't aware of this
#edubuntu 2007-07-09
<FCM> hey i'm setting up my office with an ltsp server and a couple of the agents want to have dual monitor support. I also had a request for compiz-fusion... Can someone point me in the right direction?
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> hi there sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey highvoltage!
<highvoltage> I found out today that the medication I've been on the last two years have been making me sick.
<highvoltage> well, suspected it since last week, doctor confirmed today
<highvoltage> I feel fantastic, since I stopped taking it last week
<sbalneav> What medication were you on?
<sbalneav> If that's not too personal a question.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: it was medication for cholesterol. it worked great, my cholesterol levels have been safe since I started taking it
<highvoltage> sbalneav: but the side effect very gradually got worse. I gradually started feeling better very quickly since I stopped taking it last week
<highvoltage> I'm going to start using an alternative from today, hopefuly it doesn't have any nasty side-effects.
<ogra> highvoltage, are you over 30 yet ?
<highvoltage> ogra: nope
<highvoltage> ogra: would you believe me if I told you I was?
<highvoltage> :)
<ogra> so why do you care yet :)
<highvoltage> ogra: I guess the medical profession just decided that they need to make money from me!
<ogra> cholesterol levels are very much depending on what you eat and how you live .. just have less fat ....
<ogra> and they wont really harm you in young ages .... scott and i are the ones that should start looking at it ;)
<highvoltage> I did decide this morning that if the doctor tells me I should continue taking these pills, that I'd rather take my chances with the cholesterol
<highvoltage> it's better to burn out than fade out :)
<highvoltage> but luckily the doctor agreed with me
<sbalneav> Beleive it or not, every time I get my cholestoral tested, it's so insanely low, my doctor can't beleive it.
<sbalneav> It's like 2.something
<highvoltage> I can't describe how difficult the last few weeks have been. I couldn't think properly any more. I've even been like that to a degree at the UDS, but I didn't notice it so much yet.
<sbalneav> He keeps asking me if I take steroids because apparently, the only way you get cholesterol as low as mine if if you're on 'roids.
<highvoltage> sbalneav: wow. mine was 9 about two years back. which is very high.
<highvoltage> it's been to about 4.5 since I started taking the pils.
<sbalneav> I tell him the reason my cholestorol is so low is because it's all deposited on my aorta :)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: haha!
<highvoltage> I've done more work today than I've probably gotten done the last 6 weeks or so. It feels good to be myself again.
<ogra> mine is always slightly to high
<ogra> but not "worrying to high"
<highvoltage> ogra: well, just a tip. if a doctor ever suggests you use simvastatin, kindly say "no thanks!"
<ogra> heh
<ogra>  wont take any pils unless they can prove me it really helps ;)
<ogra> *pills as well ...
<ogra> i know pils helps :)
<highvoltage> I did some investigating yesterday, and a lot of websites suggests that a lot of people with slightly high collesterol won't need the pills, even though the doctors will convince them that it is
<highvoltage> if your good cholesterol is high enough, your bad cholesterol isn't such a big issue
<ogra> but you never know ... i'll have to see a doctor next week if i'm home again ... somethings wrong with my throat ... but i doubt they will blame cholestorol ;)
<highvoltage> you've been yelling too much at the core-dev team!
<ogra> nah....
<sbalneav> Please say you don't have a persistent cough.
<ogra> sbalneav, no cough ... i fear its worse ...
<sbalneav> hmm
<highvoltage> when I first started to notice my symptoms, I also thought it would be much worse. I thought it might be a brain tumour or something
<highvoltage> ogra: yep, better get it checked out
<ogra> well, i have one dead tooth apparently ... that has to go ... my big hope is that my enormous swollen lymphs are cuased by that
<highvoltage> my father had problems with his teeth too that caused problems elsewhere. it's strange how teeth can affect so many other parts.
* highvoltage brb
<ogra> yeah
<cyrix^da> hi
<highvoltage> LaserJock
<LaserJock> anybody seen ogra today?
<LaserJock> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi LaserJock
<highvoltage> LaserJock: how's the burnout coming along?
<LaserJock> heh
<LaserJock> it'll take a while
<LaserJock> still trying to get away a little
<highvoltage> I've had just the opposite the last few days. I'll blog about it :)
<highvoltage> yes, I thought we'd have to miss you from IRC for a while
<LaserJock> well, I need to get ahold of ogra and RichEd
<LaserJock> but they don't seem to be available at the moment :(
<lynn_> does any one know where to specify which ethernet card I want to use for ltsp?
<lynn_> I changed it out and the new one shows up as eth2 instead of eth1
<cyrix^da> http://cyrix.homelinux.org/error.jpg
<cyrix^da> what do i wrong?
<Burgundavia> lynn_: that is determined via which card dhcpd is bound to
<lynn_> is all the flash video on thin-clients super choppy?
#edubuntu 2007-07-10
<goatz> Dose anyone have a moment to help me with a problem for a school? (rather a decision to use samba or LTSP)
<LaserJock> RichEd: ping?
<RichEd> LaserJock: belated pong
<LaserJock> ollie!!d
* ogra waves from london
<LaserJock> how is it?
<ogra> humid
<RichEd> hey ogra
<LaserJock> ogra: when's the sprint over?
<ogra> LaserJock, friday
<LaserJock> right, I'm off
<LaserJock> gotta get back to the "break"
<stgraber> ogra: Is that a known behaviour that with ldmgtkgreeter if you enter an invalid login/pass it hangs forever waiting on ssh and gnome-session ?
<ogra> stgraber, yep, known bug
<stgraber> ok
<ogra> the version we have in gutsy atm is a very early implementation, i'm waiting for sbalenav to give the go to update to the next one ...
<ogra> bu currently he says i shouldnt, its to unstable ...
<stgraber> ok, anyway it's way better looking and faster than the previous ldm
<ogra> right
<ogra> and soon able to update expired passwords etc ;)
<stgraber> oh, something else, I've done a rebuild of the ltsp source package for Feisty, would updating a feisty server with those packages + rebuild the image be enough to have thin clients to use the new nbd-server + squashfs on an edubuntu feisty server ?
<ogra> well, i did the initial implementation on feisty ... but some things changed during development ... i.e. nbd-server needs other options
<stgraber> ogra: hehe, with the new ltsp on feisty, boot now takes 20s vs ~1min on vmware :)
<ogra> heh
<stgraber> ogra: I just had to comment the inetd.conf generation part of ltsp-update-image and add "/bin/nbd-server 0 /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img" by hand to the inetd.conf
<ogra> you should have rather modified nbdrootd
<ogra> but that works as well indeed
<ogra> just make sure nbd-server is in /etc/hosts.allow ... else you will have persisting nbd-server processes
* Yagisan waves to ogra - long time no see
<Yagisan> ogra, I found something interesting at sf.net for ltsp/edubuntu
<Yagisan> ogra, http://www.virtualgl.org/About/Introduction
<ogra> Yagisan, we run compiz by default in gutsy, GL is full supported (on HW where it works indeed)
<Yagisan> oh ?
* Yagisan isn't game enough to move productuion systems off feisty yet
<ogra> but thanks for the pointer anyway :)
<Yagisan> I saw it when looking for opngl code to er borrow for my game
<ogra> it should work in feisty as well though
<Yagisan> so on upgrade, I can if insane enough fire up opengl games on the thin clients ?
<ogra> i didnt try games ... but we're using comiz everywhere and its breezigly fast
<ogra> (talking about i910 systems i have here)
<Yagisan> is it using the servers hardware, or the clients hardware for opengl accellration ?
<ogra> client
<Yagisan> (I have a horde of pentium 2's with video cards more powerfull then the rest of the systems!)
<ogra> else it wouldnt be that fast :)
<Yagisan> oh yeah - that p2 with a geforce4 mx440 will get very popular soon
<Yagisan> O_o
<Yagisan> ogra, would you say g++ defining BIG_ENDIAN on amd64 is a critical bug ?
<ogra> ask doko, he's the gcc maintainer ;)
<Yagisan> I just ran into that delightful issue on feisty ...
<ogra> fun
<Yagisan> well, not the word I'd use, as it took 3 days to discover that was the reason everything was FUBAR O_o
* Yagisan proceeds to work around "BIG_ENDIAN" bug, by changing all B's to P's
<sbalneav> Morning all
<RichEd> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> hey hey RichEd!
<cliebow> Hey Hey Hey 8~)
<calc> ogra: apparently the quickstart option in ooo runs ooo when you login, so the -invisible option is probably better since your case has restricted memory
<calc> ogra: of course if the user runs much after killing ooo it will throw away to disk read cache for the program, but in cases where ooo is the primary used application that wouldn't be a big issue
<calc> s/to/the/
<calc> ogra: perhaps even generalize the readahead of applications based on what the system is going to be primarily used for if there are any other slow to load applications, which some kind of configuration dialog to preload the apps for the teacher to set
<calc> s/which/with/
* calc needs to proofread what he is typing
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i understand fine what you say :)
<calc> heh ok
<ogra> i was pondering to call it with redirect to /dev/null and just ignore that DISPLAY is unset
<sbalneav> Morning ogra
<ogra> but i'm not sure that loads enough stuff in ram
<ogra> sbalneav, hey hey
<ogra> sbalneav, someone here pointed out that feature freeze is pretty near ....
<sbalneav> ooh.
<sbalneav> when>
<ogra> we need to have something done with ldm soon
<sbalneav> when?
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<ogra> actualy they are lying ...
<ogra> still more than 4 weeks
<ogra> now that i look ...
<sbalneav> yeah, whew
<ogra> so ignore my babbling :P
<sbalneav> I was doing more work last night.
<calc> ogra: does headless still require DISPLAY?
<ogra> yep
<ogra> still complains
<calc> grr :(
<calc> stupid program
<cliebow> ogra:how much job to initialize pcmcia in initramfs..
<ogra> cliebow, that *should* work but to be honest i never tried
<cliebow> k..it borks at finding eth0..and no little lights..certainly not life threatening.."except for the laptop" which becomes "trailer trash" if i cant make it work
<cliebow> actually runs fairly well on damnsmall with 32 meg of ram..but video is atrocious
<davmor2> Are there any dev's on this channel?
<Burgundavia> davmor2: what sort?
<davmor2> Burgundavia:  heno has ask me to concentrate my testing on edubuntu first and I needed to know if there was anything specific that needed testing before each pre-release?
<Burgundavia> davmor2: pretty much you need to run through the default install and see if everything works
<davmor2> Burgundavia:  I did that last time.  But I was wondering more about once the install has happened.  I try and put myself as much as I can in the position of a new user.  I then run through a quick set of tests on the live/installed system.  However if there is anything that really needs testing then it's always useful to know about it.  ie if some of the education stuff definitely needs to work etc
<davmor2> also most of my testing previous has been on x/k/ubuntu  so I pretty much know what needs to work there if that makes sense.
<Burgundavia> checking to make certain everything starts is always useful
<davmor2> np
#edubuntu 2007-07-11
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> I have added edubuntu to wubi
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org
<xivulon> please test it out
<xivulon> if you have issues please use the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<xivulon> Note that at the end I used the server image, since the dvd was a bit to heavy. Hence some desktop packages are not installed by default, hope that is acceptable
<sbalneav> evening all
<cynics> anyone would like share your edubuntu presentation slide show with me? thanks
<sbalneav> On what?
<sbalneav> I have a short presentation on ltsp within edubuntu.
<cynics> sbalneav: on a lug's monthly meeting
<Phrozen_One> good morning everyone, anyone up?
* neozen pokes Phrozen_One with a stick
* Phrozen_One cries a little on the inside
<Burgundavia> hello
<Phrozen_One> hey everyone
<Phrozen_One> I just wanted to talk to you guys about thin clients, whats your arguments for their cost-effectiveness? I can get several workstations for drastically less than gigabit switches and a high end server with RAID
<RichEd> Phrozen_One: you still there ?
<LaserJock> RichEd: ping
<LaserJock> RichEd: nvm, just a poke
<pips1> hi
<xivulon> Hi ogra, did you see my message yesterday about wubi?
<ogra> xivulon, nope
<xivulon> basically I have added edubuntu to wubi
<xivulon> so pls try it out when you have a few minutes
<xivulon> I used the server ISO at the end, since the dvd was too large and would have created other issues
<xivulon> so some packages need to be installed separately
<xivulon> I hope it's ok
<xivulon> ogra for any issue please use the forum
<ogra> xivulon, i dont own any windows copy ... and dont have access to any
<ogra> could you send a call to the edubuntu-users ML =
<ogra> ?
<xivulon> Can I leave that to you?
<xivulon> Relevant urls are http://wubi-installer.org/ for wubi and http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 for feedback
<xivulon> ogra I have submitted to the ML
<xivulon> via gmane (hope it works)
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting === in #ubuntu-meeting === in 2 mins ===
<RichEd> ( short meeting ... ogra is on sprint )
<superman> anyone know how to get rid of ldm and just use kdm/xdmcp?
<RichEd> superman: ping ogra
<superman> spamspamspam.
<ogra> superman, add SCREEN_07=startx to your lts.conf file
<ogra> superman, but be aware that we dont support XDMCP so none of the features like sound and local device will work
<ogra> *local devices
<superman> oh... hm, might need to rethink that then
<superman> problem is that ldm doesnt give any meaningful feedback when entering wrong password etc
<superman> confusing users
<ogra> that will change with the next release
<ogra> ldm is being rewritten completely atm
<superman> nice.
<superman> but... can't get it to work with startx. ending up with a gray screen and the mit-magic-cookie stuff.
<superman> have ofcourse changed the kdmrc/xaccess
<ogra> you need to enable XDMCP support in your display manager
<ogra> KDM always had probs with that in the past
<ogra> i thought that was fixed, but then i dont use KDM at all so i cant really say
<superman> got it working on skolelinux/debian so this is weird
<ogra> superman, afaik GDM works fine
<superman> hm. can try.
<superman> no luck with gdm either. hmpf.
<superman> not possible to change backgroundcolour with ldm?
<ogra> sure, just edit the theme file
<ogra> under /opt/ltsp/i386/usr/share/ldm/themes/
<superman> oh. thanks.
<superman> looks like the next version will good :)
<ogra> yeah
<superman> a bit unsafe to run gutsy now I guess
<ogra> it runs quite stable ...
<ogra> good enough for testing ...
<ogra> but i wouldnt give t to normal users :)
<superman> hehe.
<superman> noticing its a bit slower than xdmcp, not sure if it will be a problem here though.
<superman> usually got around 20 users, but only 2 admins here to test now :)
<ogra> gutsy has a mode to run the X traffic unencrypted
<ogra> but 20 users shouldnt be a problem
<superman> seems like gutsy will be the thing for me. security doesnt matter much here. hehe.
<multik> hi guys
<multik> I've a small problem with my edubuntu server. I'm trying to set up dnsmasq as DHCP and LTSP server. I configured dnsmasq config files. Then I tried starting up dnsmasq (sudo /usr/sbin/dnsmasq) but error messages comes up: dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket: address already in use
<ogra> any special reason not to use the default ?
<multik> which is? I'm very new to this.
<multik> I tried with DHCP3-server, but it was simply not working.
<ogra> i think we ship an example file for dnsmasq debian added ... but since we dont use dnsmasq anywhere in (ed)ubuntu it was never tested
<ogra> dhcp3-server is the default that gets set up automatically by the ltsp packages
<multik> How can I unconfigure dnsmasq stuff and get dhcp3-server back up and running?
<multik> I uninstalled it completely, but I'll just reinstall it with apt-get.
<ogra> if you installed on a two NIC server it should all be configured and up and runing by default after the installation
<ogra> (if you installed from the edubuntu server iso indeed)
<multik> Ive 1 NIC laptop as demo edubuntu server.
<multik> I did instal from edubuntu .iso
<ogra> ah, ok that needs some tweaking indeed
<multik> ? really.
<multik> Hehe, well I'd love to learn.
<ogra> (single NIC i mean)
<multik> I read thru Ubuntu docs session DHCP HOW-TO
<ogra> the NIC needs to have a static IP
<multik> ok let me install dhcp3 back on
<multik> it does
<multik> 192.168.1.2
<ogra> if you choose 192.168.0.xxx for that it should just work with the shipped config file
<ogra> if you have a different range, edit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to match that IP range
<multik> thought so :) let me reconfigure that.
<ogra> which version do you have there btw ?
<multik> well I did configure that file but I reckon it's easier to have 1 IP changed instead of tweaking config files
<multik> of edubuntu? 7.04
<ogra> ok
<ogra> with edubuntu .iso you mean the liveCD ?
<ogra> that doesnt install any ltsp bits, its a plain workstation
<ogra> you need to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall in this case
<ogra> the faq mentioned in the channel topic here is also helpful i guess
<multik> what's the command for dhcp3-server install? apt-get install dhcp3-server ...
<ogra> its a dependency of the ltsp-server-standalone package
<ogra> it will get installed alongside
<multik> dhcp3? ok I'll try ltsp server then.
<ogra> just follow the quick install howto
<multik> grr, now I can't mount CDROM dev/hdc doesn't exist
<multik> cds are automounted are they?
<ogra> yup
<multik> hmm, this one doesn't want to mount. It's working fine on other PC:
<ogra> err, on the client you mean ?
<multik> no, on server
<ogra> yes, on the server is should be automounted
<ogra> on thin clients that will only happen if your user is in the fuse group (the user management gui has an option for that)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<multik> morning
<RichEd> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hey there RichEd
<sbalneav> Is the meeting on today?
<cliebow_> Scott:there was a meeting several hoursa ago
<Halca> Hii
<Halca> I saw your website :-)
<sbalneav> Hello Halca
<Halca> hi
<multik> ogra: I don't get it, I can boot from edubuntu CD, but I can't mount it while in edubuntu. Any ideas?
<Halca> Hey err
<ogra> multik, thats strange, not eve if you try to access it through the computer place of the filemanager ?
<RickH> ogra:  Greetings.  I hear you may be interested in being my mentor.
<ogra> yeah, i'm fine heping on anything edubuntu related :)
<ogra> *helping even
<RickH> ogra:  Great.  I'll be in touch via email.  Just wanted to say "Hi".
<Halca> Hey
<Halca> What's the good word :-)
<RickH> "The word is 'No'... I am, therefore, going anyway."  Name that quote?
<Halca> You could have just told me to shut up or something
<Halca> What have i dont to offend you
<Halca> ._.;
<RickH> That's right!  It's from Star Trek III, when Kirk wants to take the Enterprise and rescue Spock.
<RickH> :P
<cliebow_> ogra:do ineed to set aside the squashfs to build a shiny new ltspserver??
<LaserJock> can somebody tell me what the blazes is going on in edubuntu-devel?
<ogra> knut being noisy :)
<sbalneav> We're being cc'd from debian-edu mailing list.
<sbalneav> The whole "kde vs gnome" thing's decided to raise it's ugly head again.
<cliebow_> yecch
<sbalneav> Lets hope Ollie doesn't get any death threats this time :)
<ogra> i'll keep my fingers off that thread :)
<ogra> i'm in classmate mode this week anyway
<LaserJock> well I'm not sure if I'm gonna
<LaserJock> being on "break" and all maybe I have some time for pointless Debian rants
<LaserJock> ;-)
<sbalneav> Go Laser! Go Laser! Go Laser! WHOOOOO!
<ogra> hehe
* cliebow_ cliebw grins!
* cliebow_ and chews his gum..
<cliebow_> seems stalled..ctrl-alt-f1 gets me a login to client (i suppose) but i dont have any pws to use..
<stgraber> ogra: http://www.genevalogic.com/index.php?id=1264 <-- Some ideas for TCM
#edubuntu 2007-07-12
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello Burgundavia
<sbalneav> Anything new and exciting?
<Burgundavia> got accepted to college
<sbalneav> Ah!  Going back to school?
<sbalneav> Super
<sbalneav> Whatcha taking?
<Burgundavia> geography
<sbalneav> Cool
<sbalneav> Got a future job in mind?
<Burgundavia> urban planning
<sbalneav> Great.
<sbalneav> When you get done, we could use you here in Winnipeg.
<sbalneav> :)
<Burgundavia> indeed
<Burgundavia> your downtown is dead
<Burgundavia> because you built all those bloody big box stores
<sbalneav> Sustainable Communities are some kind of crazy moon language to our people
<sbalneav> yeah
<sbalneav> "Geez, wonder why no one comes downtown anymore?!?!"
<Burgundavia> I remember walking around and seeing how the downtown was filled with pawn shops, dead stores and garbage and feeling very sad
<sbalneav> "Can't have anything to do with the stupid boutique stores and 1.50 an hour street parking we implemented!"
<Burgundavia> lack of transit and lack of people living downtown doesn't help
<Burgundavia> I remember seeing Summerside, PEI, a town of around 10k is blighted by the same thing
<sbalneav> The biggest urban planning disaster of the last 60 years has been the "Suburb"
<sbalneav> Back when people used to live near where they worked, you had a vibrant community.
<Burgundavia> a lot of that has to do with planning for a car, not humansx
<sbalneav> Now, you just cram up stupid office buildings, and wonder why there's so much crime in the downtown at night, WHEN EVERYONE LEAVES.
<sbalneav> duh
<sbalneav> right.
<sbalneav> I gave up my parking pass at work last week
<sbalneav> I'm back to biking/public transit.
<Burgundavia> driving around downtown Tulsa at 6pm was funny. It was like being in a zombie movie. large office buildings, everything closed and nobody around
<sbalneav> Sure.
<sbalneav> Well, good for you.
<sbalneav> We're going to need to get back to the old ways.
<Burgundavia> I rather suspect I will not go wanting for a job when I graduate
<sbalneav> The coming eco-disaster/energy crunch/whatever is going to force us to go back to living where we work, and setting up pedestrian and cycle friendly communities.
<Burgundavia> on another topic, have you seen that ebox has been packaged
<Burgundavia> ?
<sbalneav> No I haven't
<Burgundavia> just hit gutsy
<sbalneav> what's ebox?
<Burgundavia> http://ebox-platform.com/
<sbalneav> aptitude search ebox isn't returning me anything, and I just updated 15 minutes ago :()
<Burgundavia> maybe ftbfs
<sbalneav> I've seen that acronym before.  Excuse my ignorance, but what's it mean?
<Burgundavia> fails to build from source
<sbalneav> ahhh
<sbalneav> ok, so it crapped out the build servers.
<sbalneav> got it.
<sbalneav> I published my little hobby last week.
<sbalneav> https://launchpad.net/k8055fs
<Burgundavia> what is that?
<sbalneav> When I get a moment, hopefully I can go to motu school, package it, and become motu-riffic :)
<sbalneav> It's a fuse filesystem that allows you to control a Velleman K8055 USB interface board.
<jsgotangco> i thought you were mentioning twitterrific hehe
<sbalneav> hey jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hi
<Burgundavia> what is the usb interface board?
<sbalneav> It;s a little bit of kit that's got 2 AD converters, 2 DA converters, 5 digi inputs, 8 digi outputs and 2 16 bit counters.
<sbalneav> Basically, monitor and control the real world with  your computer.
<sbalneav> temperature measurements, instrumentation, anything you want.
<Burgundavia> ah, cool
<sbalneav> My long term project (10 years now) is to build an Aurora Borealis detector, that detects auroral events, measures deflections in the earths magnetif field, and is hooked up to a digi camera with a fisheye lens that automatically takes pictures!
<sbalneav> I've got the sensor head, the interface board, and I've written the control software.
<sbalneav> I LOVE the aurora.
<jsgotangco> is that the curtain lights thing?
<sbalneav> Yep
<sbalneav> Ever seen them?
<sbalneav> I've watched them ever since I was a kid.
<sbalneav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aurora_(astronomy)
<sbalneav> It is quite possibly the most beautiful and specacular thing you'll ever see on this planet.
<sbalneav> I've been out on a moonless night in the country, and they were so bright, I could read a book.
<jsgotangco> no i haven't seen them
<jsgotangco> must be a spectacle for a first timer
<jsgotangco> the first time i experienced summer solstice i was like WTF
<jsgotangco> is that solstice or equinox
<jsgotangco> no idea
<jsgotangco> hehe
* jsgotangco likes living along the equator
<sbalneav> Take every fireworks display you've ever seen in your life, add them together, and multiply them by 10^8
<sbalneav> One time, when I was WAY up north, and there was a really big event, I actually heard them.
<sbalneav> Which is very rare.
<sbalneav> When you live in a northern cold place, theres not many advantages, but the Aurora's one of 'em.
<jsgotangco> hear an aurora?
<sbalneav> yeah.
<jsgotangco> hear electricity right
<sbalneav> They sorta crackle a bit
<sbalneav> They have to come down fairly low to hear them.  But there was a huge solar flare that day, so it was a big event.
<sbalneav> About 10 years ago or so.
<sbalneav> Well, I keep hearing about jokosher
<jsgotangco> can those things hurt if they are low?
<sbalneav> so, I'm installing it.
<sbalneav> No.
<sbalneav> "Low" == 50 km or so.
<jsgotangco> ahh
<sbalneav> "normal" = 80 km
<jsgotangco> but you "feel" them?
<jsgotangco> or you just see them
<sbalneav> They can knock out communication equipment, though.
<jsgotangco> ahh
<sbalneav> No, you don't feel them.
<sbalneav> Tell you what.  Here's a standing invitation for you.
<sbalneav> If you ever get the urge to come visit me in Winnipeg, you can stay at my house, and I'll drive you up north for a few days.
<sbalneav> We'll check 'em out.
<jsgotangco> i'll be in NA this autumn
<sbalneav> NA
<sbalneav> ?
<jsgotangco> so i can probably try get a canadian visa
<jsgotangco> north america
<sbalneav> Ah, cool.
<jsgotangco> will be staying in chicago and la for a while
<sbalneav> Oh, for the Boston UDS
<jsgotangco> well that too
<sbalneav> Cool.
<jsgotangco> but ive scheduled trips
<sbalneav> Well, drop by.
<jsgotangco> that's in manitoba right?
<sbalneav> Yep!
<sbalneav> See if you can make it.
<jsgotangco> i'll hold you to that!
<sbalneav> No problem.
<jsgotangco> brb lunch
<sbalneav> So long as you like cats, you can sleep on the basement couch :)
<jsgotangco> oh i have 4 cats here
<jsgotangco> :D
<LaserJock> RichEd: ping?
<RichEd> hi LaserJock
<RichEd> I've responded to Justin ... and we will confirm shipping details today.
* jsgotangco yawns
* ogra too
<jsgotangco> the weather here is soo inviting to take a nap
<ogra> same here
<ogra> london summer
<ogra> (sun shining in drops)
<jsgotangco> distro sprint?
<ogra> yup
<RichEd> hi ogra & jsgotangco
<jsgotangco> hey
<jsgotangco> how's it going
<ogra> moin
<RichEd> jsgotangco good and bad ... you know how it goes sometimes
<jsgotangco> ah well
<jsgotangco> i am getting sick of planes lately
<jsgotangco> heh
<multik> ogra: you in here?
<ogra> yup
<ogra> partially at least, i'm very busy at the distro sprint
<ogra> so i'm rather in and out, depending if i'm in meetings or on my lappie ...
<multik> well, I reinstalled my edubuntu server (laptop) and now I can get thin client to acquire IP from edubuntu.
<ogra> wonderful :)
<multik> however now I get TFTP file not found error
<ogra> was that gutsy or feisty ?
<multik> feisty
<multik> 7.04
<ogra> did you change anything in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf ?
<multik> umm, no :(
<ogra> hmm
<multik> sorry mate, I'm still learning.
<ogra> can you check that /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386 contains the kernel and stuff
<multik> yes pxelinux.0 file is there.
<ogra> (it should all work out of the box, dont blame yourself ;) its my fault if its broken )
<ogra> vmlinuz etc as well ?
<multik> correct, everyyhings there.
<ogra> ok
<ogra> grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf
<ogra> what does that return ?
<multik> tftp   dgram  udp  wait  root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<ogra> ok
<ogra> ps ax|grep inetd
<ogra> ^^^ will show you if inetd is running
<ogra> does it run ?
<multik> yes
<ogra> is there any chance that you have a second dhcp server running in your netork ?
<ogra> that usually breaks ....
<multik> nope, no other devices: lab setup is as follows: HP switch, edubuntu laptop and thin client. Switch is not connected anywhere. Just 2 PCs going to it.
<ogra> hmm, i wonder if the switch somehow blocks tftp
<multik> hmm. Well I can always try to connect thin client and edubuntu thru crossover patch
<ogra> try that
<ogra> to make sure its not a network fault
<multik> ok, I'll try it now.
<multik> ok ogra, I went to shop, bought crossover patch. Now it looks more promising, yet thin client complans that TFTP cannot open connection (PXE-E38)
<multik> and PXE-E11: ARP timeout
<sbalneav> Morning all
<multik> ogra: any ideas? :)
<sbalneav> multik: What's your issue?
<multik> I'm trying to connect with thin client to Edubuntu server. Thin client complans that TFTP cannot open connection (PXE-E38)
<multik> sbalneav: any ideas?
<sbalneav> Where's your dhcpd server running?  On the edubuntu server?
<multik> yes
<multik> default install no changes made.
<multik> IP of edubuntu server is 192.168.0.1 as per manual. It's actually laptop with 1 NIC. But that shouldn't make a difference.
<sbalneav> Is there another dhcp server on the network?
<sbalneav> Like a dsl router or something?
<multik> nope, laptop (edubuntu server) and thin client are directly connected thru crossover oatch
<multik> patch*
<multik> thin client receives IP from DHCP just fine but TFTP session is not opening.
<sbalneav> what does netstat -an | grep :69 report?
<multik> udp   0   0.0.0.0:69   0.0.0.0:*
<sbalneav> seems ok
<ogra> do you see tftp mentioned in /var/log/daemon.log ?
<ogra> (during trying to boot the client)
<ogra> i wonder if the server even gets a request
<gerbra> Hello, i have a problem with edubuntu and software raid. It's a combination of raid1 and raid10 over 4 scsi disks. If i simulate an fault of one disk (remove it) than the server doesn't reboot. I stuck in the busybox/initramfs. There i could reassemble the raid but i think the system should reboot also with 3 of 4 devices. Anybody here with tips? I could surely give more informations.
<sbalneav> Probably something that needs to be done in the initramfs.  edubuntu uses the stock ubuntu kernels, maybe filing a bug against the ubuntu kernel package would be the way to go.
<gerbra> sbalneav: Hm, not sure if this is a bug, maybe a fault of mine... I've put a script with mdadm -A -s in mkinitramfs script sections an generated several new initrds. The effect is that raid comes up with 3/4 but the further mount of / an init doesn't work.
<sbalneav> brb, meeting
<moquist__> ogra: it's looking good for Edubuntu here, BTW. We'll be meeting sometime in the next week to make the decision.
* moquist__ keeps his fingers crossed
<ogra> YAY
* ogra just got suspend/resume working on the classmate ... just to find out that the kernel forcefully removes all usb contoller modules during suspend ... 
<ogra> so it will never work
<ogra> since the disk is just gone after resume :(
<RichEd> ogra: you mean it loses the entire internal flash disk ?
<ogra> indeed
<RichEd> hi moquist
<RichEd> damn :P
<ogra> its like running it from usb stick and unplugging this while being in suspend
<RichEd> ( damn the flashdisk not the moquist )
<ogra> if you resume it actually looks like it would work since you still have half the system in ram ... but it dies with the first disk acces
<RichEd> ogra: so to fix that ... is it a s/w kernel issue, or a hardware/firmware problem ?
<ogra> there is no fix
<ogra> but i was thinking justin said it worked on other distros
<ogra> which is a bit strange, since it cant work by design
<RichEd> well how do we either (1) stop whatever removes the usb controller ... or (2) let the resume reload the usb controllers
<ogra> wont work
<RichEd> are either of those an option ?
<ogra> no
<ogra> the kernel has a builtin routine that does it
<ogra> there is no way to stop it from unloading them
<ogra> which means, even if they would return in right order etc you have filesystem corruption
<ogra> the only way to solve it would be to use an IDE based flash device internally
<ogra> that wouldnt get unloaded
<RichEd> ah ... but that was on our list, and was an intel manufacturing action ... not up to us ?
<ogra> i will try to play with some options and scripts but its extremely unlikely that anyone can work around that
* RichEd wonders if Justin would give us contact details to find out how the other o/s's supposedly get it right
<RichEd> i don't suppose that the suspend could write some necessary code routine into RAM to be executed when resume kicks in ?
<moquist> RichEd: hehe; hi :)
<RichEd> :)
<moquist> RichEd: Just got back from our FOSSED conference yesterday; I pointed lots of area people to UES. :-)
<moquist> ...and some local devs to UDS.
<RichEd> excellent ... we need some new community developers
<RichEd> moquist: is there any where that we can find a summary of what you do at you school(s) with *buntu
* moquist is camping out in here today watching for laserjock, who has not yet responded to the first-attempt package moquist sent... ;)
<moquist> RichEd: not at this point.
<moquist> RichEd: it's not a done deal that we're going edubuntu, and there still some political sensitivity
<RichEd> we're speaking to the big OEM boys who are looking for references before they get their diddums little feet wet in the poolie woolie
<moquist> sure
<moquist> RichEd: what's your timetable on needing the references?
<ogra> RichEd, if i remove the floor underneath you if you are in the 2nd floor, how long can you stand ?
<ogra> there is no solution to it
<RichEd> moquist: we've got a few already, but a slow trickle would help build momentum
<moquist> RichEd: right. I'm just thinking that if things go as I hope, we could probably become a confident public reference within the next 3-4 months.
<RichEd> ogra: I never thought I would hear you "say" those words ...  but point taken
<RichEd> moquist: that's great :)
<ogra> RichEd, indeed i'll poke around and have one or the other sleepless night about it ... but ... ... ...
* ogra goes for a smoke
<jsgotangco> RichEd: i got an email
<jsgotangco> will forward it
<RichEd> jsgotangco: thanks ... also regarding all the EC and Edubuntu applicants ... we're going to hold a special Community and Contributor focus meeting on Wed 1 Aug
<RichEd> I'll publicise it ahead of the time ... but just so you know.
<jsgotangco> ahh cool i'll be in bangkok that time
<RichEd> moquist: /msg window re the laser mantha
<jsgotangco> what time?
<RichEd> its the 20:00 utc so it will be thursday morning for you
<jsgotangco> hmm probably in a plane
<jsgotangco> flying from hanoi
* RichEd remembers bangkok as alive and humid and sweaty ... but fondly
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> this month and next is crazy for me
<RichEd> will you hook up with stuart bishop for a visit ? and I think we also have a new guy Jeroen from bangkok as well .... Jeroen used to be with SIPA
* RichEd heads off for supper
<RichEd> later chasps
<jsgotangco> RichEd: i think Jeroen will be goingn to TOSSFEST
<moquist> RichEd, ogra: if things go as I hope (and we have Edubuntu all over), I'll bet you guys could get a tour of our site around UES/UDS time. it's just over an hour drive north from Boston. If you're interested. *shrug*
<jsgotangco> speaking rather
<RichEd> TOSSFEST <- ohh not such a good name to associate around geeks ... sounds quite messy ;)
<jsgotangco> well
<jsgotangco> thailand open source software festival something
<jsgotangco> hehe
<jsgotangco> i think its aug. 1 -2
<jsgotangco> but i'll be doing IOSN work
<jsgotangco> so ill probably go there anyways
<jsgotangco> (send the email btw)
<gerbra> For my problem where edubuntu doesn't reboot correctly when one disk got absent in an sw raid array (17:00) i have made a bug report #125561. Maybe anyone has an idea? BTW: if updating/making a initrd.img with update-initramfs, are the scripts/hooks from /usr/share/initramfs-tools automatically build in this new initrd image?
<Petaris> Hi all
<Petaris> If I use the 64-bit server version will the 32-bit clients be able to run 32-bit firefox and plugins?
<Petaris> I mean automatically
<Petaris> or do I have to do that manually like I had to on the last release?
<Petaris> Also is network authentication fully implemented now?
<ogra> RichEd, i have an idea for the prob, i'll sleep about it and try it out tomorrow ;)
* ogra goes to see spamalot (monty python) now
<ogra> bye
<moquist> ogra: cool! have a great time.
<Petaris> How can I build the i386 chroot for my thin clients, I installed the x86_64 version of the server
<Petaris> I looked in the docs but can't find it there
<Petaris> ok, I figured out it uses ltsp-build-client --arch i386 but that gives me an error saying that it can't get the release file
<Petaris> Any ideas?
<Petaris> nevermind, it was a proxy issue
<Petaris> Does anyone know if the network auth system is done and in 7.0.4?
#edubuntu 2007-07-13
<sbalneav> Evening all
<Aldusk> Hello, I have a slight problem. I installed Axle, and now my root password is changed and I am no longer available as a sudo user
<Burgundavia> Aldusk: what is axle?
<jsgotangco> great Dapper has VERY OLD FUSE
<sbalneav> :
<sbalneav> :)
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: i'm trying to build something in ec2 that requires fuse so i can do gluster
<jsgotangco> but it seems it wants fuse 2.6.x up
<jsgotangco> heh
<Athanasius> I just installed edubuntu and I cannot get the thin client to boot.  I will get to the splash screen but then the progress bar doesn't move and then the screen goes blank with a blinking cursor at the top left,
<Athanasius> Can somebody help me out?
<sbalneav> Athanasius: What version of Edubuntu are you using?
<Athanasius> 7.04
<sbalneav> take a look at the file /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default
<sbalneav> create a backup of this file somewhere, and then remove the keywords "quiet" and "splash"
<sbalneav> That way, you'll see all the messages as it comes up, hopefully that will tell us more
<Athanasius> uuh, I can't find it.  I have to look
<sbalneav> Found it?
<Athanasius> ok, so do I just restart the thin client?
<Athanasius> yes, i found it
<sbalneav> yep
<Athanasius> there is still a splash screen
<Athanasius> perhaps restart the dhcp server?
<sbalneav> No
<sbalneav> Shouldn't need to.
<sbalneav> can you paste the file /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default to the pastebin?
<sbalneav> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Athanasius> ok, I will try again
<Athanasius> actually, all it says is: DEFAULT vmlinuz ro initrd=initrd.img
<Athanasius> there is nothing else
<sbalneav> You shouldn't have any splash then.
<Athanasius> is there another way to see what is being loaded?
<sbalneav> This the only edubuntu server you've got?
<Athanasius> let me see....
<Athanasius> I also have KDE desktop installed as the default and the splash that is coming up is Kubuntu
<Athanasius> but when I had edubuntu as default the problem was the same
<sbalneav> Paste your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf file to the pastebin
<Athanasius> there is also a file named: vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386  - does that mean that I should be booting into the 2.6.20-15 kernel instead of the 20-16 that I am currently using?
<Athanasius> ok
<sbalneav> So, this isn't a fresh install of edubuntu?
<Athanasius> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/29748/
<Athanasius> It is still set to the default
<sbalneav> Maybe you can tell me a little about your network? i.e. if theres another dhcp server, what the ip addresses of the edubuntu server are, what kind of internet connection you've got, etc?
<Athanasius> I have the two network cards that is recommended for edubuntu. eth0 goes to the router which is set for a static ip
<sbalneav> WHat are the ip addresses of the two cards?
<Athanasius> eth0 is set at 192.168.1.1 as the router and 192...101 as the server.
<Athanasius> eth1 goes to the thin client with a default ip of 192.168.0.101
<Athanasius> eth1 is also static
<sbalneav> Athanasius: well, that's within the range that the dhcp server hands out addresses in.
<Athanasius> it all sounds right to me as well
<sbalneav> best to make it either .1 or .254
<Athanasius> eth1 as 192.168.0.1 ?
<sbalneav> Personally, I prefer to make it .254 myself, but .1 is fine.
<Athanasius> what is the difference?
<sbalneav> Nothing, only usually debian/ubuntu defaults assume .1 is a router, so I usually try to avoid putting a server on .1
<sbalneav> but it's purely a matter of taste.
<sbalneav> But the point is, the dhcp server will hand out addresses between .20 and .250
<sbalneav> so you'll want to make sure the static IP address isn't within that range.
<Athanasius> i see
<sbalneav> So, change the IP address of the static eth1, then try restarting your dhcpd server with invoke-rc.d dhcp3-server restart
<Athanasius> ok, I will try it
<Athanasius> what should the broadcast ip be if I change it to 192.168.0.254?
<sbalneav> 192.168.0.255
<sbalneav> same as before
<Athanasius> ok
<Athanasius> how about default gateway?
<sbalneav> Don't need one.  Your thin clients only talk to the server, not to the outside world.
<Athanasius> ok
<Athanasius> i will see how it boots now
<Athanasius> again, just a splash screen then nothing
<Athanasius> can I also use: sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart ?
<sbalneav> What files have you got in the /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.cfg dir?
<sbalneav> just the default?
<sbalneav> or did you copy the backup there too?
<sbalneav> the way you restarted it is fine as well.
<Athanasius> the backups are there with the default file
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> ok, move the backup out of there, JUST have the default file.
<Athanasius> ok
<Athanasius> done
<sbalneav> restart the TC
<Athanasius> ok
<Athanasius> no dice... I will look for something here for a minute
<Athanasius> I am trying something
<Athanasius> sbalneav - actually it seems to be hanging up with a USB issue, the keyboard is USB
<sbalneav> Try a ps/2 keyboard then
<Athanasius> i am
<Athanasius> it doesn't like the usb mouse either
<Athanasius> now it is hanging up on the eth0 card.  It is not booting from that card (it is not bootable) but from eth1
<Athanasius> maybe I can turn the card off from the bios
<Athanasius> disabling the lan
<Athanasius> ok, now I see the ubuntu login on the thin client
<Athanasius> how do I add users?  Is it just like adding one on the desktop or is there a different way?
<sbalneav> Just add them like you normally would
<Athanasius> I cannot logon to another user in the thin client, I can log on myself, is there a certain user group that the new account has to be a memeber of?
<sbalneav> Nope
<sbalneav> If they want to be able to use localdevs, they'll nned to belong to fuse, but other than that, no.
<sbalneav> Can this other user log in on the console?
<Athanasius> ok, well you have helped me immensly
<Athanasius> thank you very much
<sbalneav> No problem.
<kgoetz> apart from .edu.au and .gov.au, can anyone think of some sure-to-be-safe TLD's that [c,sh] ould be whitelisted in dans?
<sbalneav> heh
<sbalneav> Dunno much about DG.
<kgoetz> ok.
<kgoetz> any thoughts on apps/suits to install on a computer for a 5 year old?
<kgoetz> would there be stuff on the wiki?
<sbalneav> Stuff that comes with edubuntu's pretty good.
<sbalneav> gCompris is great for little kids
<kgoetz> its a work ubuntu computer, so i dont want to edubuntu it, but i could probably pull some stuff out of the meta package
<kgoetz> thanks for the ideas :)
<multik> good morning everyone :)
<multik> good morning ogra :)
<pips1> good morning
<kgoetz> hi
<multik> ogra: you in here mate?
<multik> guys, I still can't get that thin client to open TFTP session from edubuntu server
<multik> :) any help will be greatly appreciated :)
<RichEd> multik: ogra is on a dev sprint in london ... you can also ask in #ltsp
<RichEd> multik: ogra is on a dev sprint in london ... you can also ask in #ltspaway
<RichEd> sorry ...
<multik> no worries. I can wait :)
<pips1> hi meduxa
<meduxa> hi
* pips1 is seeing twice
<RichEd> ping pips1
<RichEd> did you get my /msg ... my adsl is up and down today ... not sure if I was getting through to you
* RichEd is back in a bit ... need to collect some lunch
<JonNoob> HELP- I am installing edubuntu on my school and having problems with NFS. I use both 100mb and Gigabit equipment. This is a problem because of the packets sizes. I need to change NFS to use tcp instead of udp. How do i do it???
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need to provide some more details - whats using gigabit? whats 100mb? what version of ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> etc
<JonNoob> Edubuntu feisty. Servers NIC is gigabit, first switch is gigabit, second switch is 100 mb, client is 100 mb
<JonNoob> I found a fix for it here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntultsp/troubleshooting. but the directory /etc/mkinitramfs/ does not exits.
<Kamping_Kaiser> just looking
<JonNoob> thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> JonNoob, sure your looking in yoru chroot?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ` ls /opt/ltsp/i386/etc/mkinitramfs/` return anything?
<JonNoob> pretty sure
<JonNoob> checking
* Kamping_Kaiser assumes your using defaults for i386
<JonNoob> it is not returning anything
<Kamping_Kaiser> hm.
<JonNoob> i use i386
<JonNoob> but the server is amd64
<JonNoob> i created the i386 with ltsp-build-client --arch=i386
<Kamping_Kaiser> that looks correct.
<JonNoob> the client can boot... sometimes...
<Kamping_Kaiser> its possable the directory no longer exists in feisty, in which casei cant help. dapper is my only real ,ltsp experiance
<JonNoob> ok... to bad :-(
<JonNoob> Thanks anyway
<Kamping_Kaiser> hang around, someone may be able to help
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<JonNoob> gotta go... But will return another day...
<RichEd> Kamping_Kaiser: next time ask him to post to the mail list if he has to duck out
<Kamping_Kaiser> RichEd, ok
<sbalneav> Morning all
<jsgotangco> hi
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi
<Belutz> hi all
<Belutz> where can i get the theme from www.edubuntu.org for our website at www.edubuntu.or.id ?
<stgraber> Belutz: I don't know where you can get this one but it'll be changed very soon by a new one based on the ubuntu.com/canonical.com one
<Belutz> stgraber, ah i see, is it possible that they share the theme?
<stgraber> You can find the one used by ubuntu.com somewhere on the wiki IIRC or maybe in a bzr branch, then it'll just be some color change
<Belutz> stgraber, ok, thanks for the info :)
<stgraber> I can't find where I downloaded the theme from (for isotesting.stgraber.org), but you may want to ping Matthew Nuzum (newz2000 on freenode), he's the one in charge of both ubuntu.com and canonical.com development
<Belutz> stgraber, thanks :)
<srimalj> hi all
<srimalj> edubunutu is really cool
<srimalj> a couple of us at Sri Lanka
<srimalj> are interesting in localising it into the Sinhala Language
<srimalj> any clues on how we should get started?
<srimalj> does edubuntu have any tools for localisation?
<srimalj> thanks
<sbalneav> srimalj: Yes!
<sbalneav> Launchpad has translation tools
<sbalneav> What's the language code for Sinhala?
<sbalneav> Is Sinhala Sinhalese?  If so, it's already been begun:
<sbalneav> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/si
<bobbob1016> I'm thinking of selling a few PC's at a garage sale, and I was thinking of edubuntu (I run ubuntu on my main machine and laptop), does it have parental controls built in or anything?
<sbalneav> Not by default, but you can install something like dans guardian.
#edubuntu 2007-07-14
<Athanasius> I am having trouble with clients booting, can somebody help?
<Athanasius> actually, the boot just fine, I just can't log anybody in
<Athanasius> can someone help me?
<Athanasius> I can't get the thin client to log in
<Athanasius> anyone home?
<Burgundavia> Athanasius: what is your issue?
<Zvoltron> oh hey wow people!!!
<Zvoltron> hi people :)
<Zvoltron> anyone awake? :)
<Zvoltron> ok then...night everyone :)
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<Burgundavia> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello Burgundavia!
<sbalneav> What's shaking?
<sbalneav> How's CC treating you?
<Burgundavia> not bad
#edubuntu 2007-07-15
<sbalneav> WOOT
<sbalneav> Autologin working in ldm2
<moquist> coolies
<moquist> sbalneav: I don't remember if I've already asked you...will there be a feature in ldm2 to specify an alternate greeter executable in lts.conf?
<moquist> 'cuz I want one. :)
<sbalneav> Well, it'll be there, but your greeter's gonna have to behave a certain way.
<moquist> Burgundavia: whiprush did a fantastic job @ FOSSED. thx for the recommendation.
<moquist> sbalneav: as in, it'll have to pass back the same data on stdout that the stock greeter does? (4 params on 4 lines in feisty)
<sbalneav> Nope, nowhere near that now.
<moquist> whatcha mean?
<sbalneav> You're greeters going to have to be interactive
<moquist> interactive with ldm?
<sbalneav> Yep.
<moquist> stdin/stdout interactive?
<sbalneav> yep
* moquist nods
<moquist> doesn't sound too painful
<sbalneav> I'm finding it plenty painful :)
<moquist> OH. 8-\
<sbalneav> Why, what do you want with a custom greeter?
<sbalneav> Your own look and feel?
<sbalneav> Or something else?
<moquist> Xdialog is very, very fast.
<moquist> Also, we run a training center where we want to be passwordless.
<moquist> maybe the latter reason won't be a reason once we're basking in the coolness of ldm2
<sbalneav> Well, the LDM_USERNAME and LDM_PASSWORD env variables should do for the latter.
<sbalneav> And the new greeter in C only takes about a second to pop up.
<moquist> but we want people to be different users; how is it OK for the same user to be logged into every TC?
<sbalneav> [192.168.0.20] 
<sbalneav>  LDM_USERNAME=station1
<sbalneav>  LDM_PASSWORD=donttellanyon
<moquist> K. I remain hopeful that I won't have to mess around any to get the greeter to be fast fast fast. But it will still be a cool feature to be able to easily specify an alternate greeter executable. :)
<sbalneav> [192.168.0.21] 
<moquist> OK.
<sbalneav>  LDM_USERNAME=station2
<sbalneav> etc.
* moquist nods
<moquist> looks good.
<moquist> well, one tic in that scenario is that a user can't easily be the same user again, except by luck of the DHCP-draw
<sbalneav> Yeah, ldm2 and the greeter are way, WAY faster.  You'll be able to specify an alternate greeter, but it's going to have to be a more complicated program than before.
<sbalneav> [00:DE:AD:BE:EF:FF] 
<sbalneav> Do it by mac addr.
<moquist> that's why I decided against that scenario in my current hack-in feisty greeter. I just let the user specify a username, and I set all the passwords to 'secret', and had the greeter print <username>, 'secret', 'default', 'default' (or whatever)
<moquist> sbalneav: yeah, I decided against mac addr specifically, as well. but it's dang cool that ldm2 will support either. :)
<moquist> sbalneav: how about a feature to support allowing the user to specify the username, but always using a given default password? :)
<moquist> [*] 
<moquist>  LDM_PASSWORD=secret
<sbalneav> Gadi had an idea about setting the username and password to be able to be scripted, by spevifying a | in front
<moquist> nice
<sbalneav> So, you could say LDM_USERNAME=|/path/to/my/function/returning/a/username
<moquist> oh, and that could be (for example) an Xdialog that just asks for a username
* moquist nods
<moquist> cool
<moquist> forget ldm2, man. this sounds like ldm20.
<sbalneav> Not sure if I'll have time to implement that this time around, as it complicates things quite a bit, but I'd like to get it in there eventually, as it's a great idea.
<moquist> I think edubuntu has won at work. I'm so excited I kind of bounce when I think about it. :)
<moquist> sbalneav: I've packaged the smbldap-configure script for Ubuntu.
<sbalneav> ah, nice.
<moquist> sbalneav: I just need to get some feedback from a mentor now.
* moquist notes that he should chase down the moodle stuff again
<moquist> sbalneav: I talked with gadi about local apps @ FOSSED this week.
<Burgundavia> moquist: whiprush said he had tonnes of fun and really enjoyed it
<sbalneav> I'd love to see moodle by default in edubuntu
<moquist> sbalneav: he's convinced me that ssh is the right way to solve our problems.
<moquist> i.e., the right way to implement it all.
<sbalneav> Which, running an ssh server on the client?
<moquist> sbalneav: that's the idea.
<moquist> Burgundavia: great! He will *definitely* be invited back next year. (You're welcome, too, you know. :)
<sbalneav> Well, it's certainly not a bad way to do it.  We need to get the ldap stuff going though.
<moquist> sbalneav: Why? (for the TC, if ssh can get the info we need)
<Burgundavia> moquist: I would love to come next year. I will just need some money to do so :)
<moquist> Burgundavia: that may be a possibility. I'll keep you in mind and we'll keep in touch.
<sbalneav> ssh user@term firefox
<sbalneav> so, terminal is going to need to know:
<sbalneav> who user is
<sbalneav> users password
<Burgundavia> moquist: sounds good. Next year I shoudl be able to talk about GIS and geographic stuff
<moquist> ...a bunch of info it can get via ssh from the server
<sbalneav> How?
<moquist> Burgundavia: k
<sbalneav> ssh talks to pam
<moquist> sbalneav: rewrite /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow after initial authentication
<sbalneav> ugh ugh ugh ugh no way
<moquist> hehe :)
<sbalneav> ldap or nothing.
<sbalneav> You'll never EVER get something by the security team that dynamically re-writes /etc/shadow.
<moquist> even if the admin has to turn it on?
<moquist> it's certainly not on by default.
<sbalneav> And Debian, and any other serious distro will just p*ss themselves laughing.
<sbalneav> We need proper authentication.
<moquist> yeah, in the sober light of day it doesn't seem like a good idea. I'm only giving this conversation half my brain right now, so I'm going to stop trying to make sense of it.
<sbalneav> It's not hard.  But, for some reason, we're constantly blocked by the server team.
<moquist> which part isn't hard?
<moquist> configuring and managing LDAP is still painful and not integrated.
<sbalneav> Setting up ldap auth + nsswitch
<moquist> configuring and managing LDAP on the server is still painful and not integrated.
<Burgundavia> moquist: did you see the emal that just came down?
<Burgundavia> they are going to work on it for gutsy
<Burgundavia> and of course, ebox just landed
<moquist> Burgundavia: er, no
<sbalneav> Either that, or we need something else.
* moquist googles ebox
<Burgundavia> ebox-platform.org
<sbalneav> a pam module that uses ssh or ssl to use the server's /etc/password and /etc/shadow
<sbalneav> hmm
<sbalneav> hmmmm
<sbalneav> hmmmmmm
<sbalneav> interesting.
<moquist> Burgundavia: interesting.
<moquist> Burgundavia: it looks webmin-ish.
* moquist just added webmin autoconfiguration to smbldap-configure
<moquist> we're going with webmin at work, instead of SUSE+YaST
<moquist> Burgundavia: and who is the "they" who's going to work on "what"? (server team, working on easy and integrated ldap?)
<moquist> sbalneav: or it could query the server dynamically with 'getent'; that way the server's nsswitch will be in effect, and you aren't making assumptions about the server's nsswitch conf
<sbalneav> Correct.
<moquist> sbalneav: right; the module should be able to ssh to the server as the currently-logged-in-user and run 'getent'. it's perfect.
<moquist> man, it's really appealing to try to write that module. maybe I"ll take a crack it, though I totally should work on other stuff.
<sbalneav> You won't be able to get a shadow entry though.
<sbalneav> Hm
<moquist> the shadow of doubt has crept into our discussion, I see
<moquist> or, the doubt of shadow, anyway
<sbalneav> No, not at all.
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> here's how a pam module could work.
<sbalneav> You'd need to set up a userid on the server, that would be a member of the shadow group
<sbalneav> And set up sshkeys so that that user could make passwordless logins from the client.
<sbalneav> then, the pam module, when handling the pam conversation
<sbalneav> does a "ssh -l shadowuser server getent passwd" and ssh -l shadowuser server getent shadow
<sbalneav> gets the info, and does a standard pam convo based on that.
<sbalneav> hmm, how to handle password expires, I wonder.
<sbalneav> You'd need root for that.
* moquist got kicked off of panera's wireless for a bit 
<moquist> sbalneav: password expiration could be supported in v2...
<sbalneav> hm
<sbalneav> actually we don't need to handle expiry
<sbalneav> because that would have been handles on the login
<moquist> only if the whole auth stack is local
<moquist> right
<sbalneav> Well, that would work.
<moquist> that's diskless fat client, but is there really a reason to go that far?
* moquist isn't sure
<sbalneav> So, we need a pam + nsswitch module.
<sbalneav> That's pretty easy.
<moquist> sbalneav: especially if you've done it before. ;)
<sbalneav> You done a pam module before?
<sbalneav> This, actually, solves a HUGE number of problems.
<Burgundavia> moquist: they are indeed the server team, canonicals
<Burgundavia> basically webmin, but done right
* moquist nods
<moquist> Burgundavia: sounds great
* moquist isn't thrilled about using webmin, but Ubuntu+webmin is preferable to SUSE+YaST
<svenstaro> Hello everybody
<svenstaro> I'm trying to run edubuntu in an vmware to test its thinclient capabilities
<svenstaro> Now, I don't know how to do the network configuration and the edubuntu page is kinda outdated
<svenstaro> I'm using vmnet1 for the internal net between edubuntu and thinclient
<svenstaro> nevermind just figured it out
<svenstaro> but man, the 33 of you arent too word-happy :/
<sbalneav> back
<sbalneav> I was away :)
<svenstaro> Well you can help me nontheless if you want
<svenstaro> I get dumped to busy box after about 3 minutes of waiting after receiving the PXE bootroom
<sbalneav> Which version of edubuntu?
<svenstaro> 7.04
<sbalneav> Sounds like the NFS root dir isn't getting mounted.
<svenstaro> is it a serverside problem?
<svenstaro> or something caused by vmware?
<sbalneav> I'd guess vmware
<sbalneav> I don't know anything about vmware, personally
<svenstaro> how would I go about checking if the server is all ok setup?
<sbalneav> well, showmount -a should show you what the server thinks it's exporting.
<svenstaro> nothing listed
<svenstaro> does this one have to do with sudo ltsp-build-client?
<sbalneav> Did you install edubuntu server, or edubuntu workstation?
<svenstaro> server
<sbalneav> The server install sets up the ltsp chroot as part of the install.
<sbalneav> do you have an /opt/ltsp/i386 directory?
<svenstaro> just deleted it in order to perform the sudo ltsp-build-client command
<svenstaro> now it says it cant reach the archive though networking is setup correctly
<svenstaro> oh wait  a sec please
<sbalneav> Why'd you delete it, as opposed to just renaming it?
<svenstaro> That's what I'm asking myself right now, anyway, it's retrieving itself again
<sbalneav> It'll take a while
<svenstaro> done
<svenstaro> still no mounts
<svenstaro> but its working :D
<svenstaro> thanks mate
<svenstaro> Still there, sbalneav ?
<svenstaro> How do I go about configuring users for edubuntu? Do I configure one for every student?
<sbalneav> svenstaro: Yeah, you'll want to create a userid for every student.
<svenstaro> Is it somehow possible to always load a default image for every student which resets after every logout?
<sbalneav> I wrote something for that, a patch to pam_mkhomedir.
<sbalneav> You could put the default home dir into /etc/skel, and the users home dir would get created from there every login, and removed on logout.
<sbalneav> So, yes, it's possible.
<svenstaro> Sounds good.
<Burgundavia> moquist: ebox isn't even based on webmin
<ksivaji> may i know what is the difference between edubuntu and kubuntu
<gnomefreak> gnome vs kde is the biggest
<Kamping_kaiser> gnomefreak: funny that ;)
<gnomefreak> :)
<Hobbsee> greetings
<Hobbsee> *** Main will freeze on Tuesday for Tribe 3 preparations, cd preparations will commence in a couple of days ***
<timma> hello
<Burgundavia> hello timma
#edubuntu 2008-07-07
<stgraber> ogra: hehe, Tobias just released one more RC :)
<ogra> oh, why not the final ?
<ogra> new bugs ?
<stgraber> some win32 bugs it seems
<stgraber> and one of my patches isn't merged yet
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, lets wait :)
<stgraber> yeah, looks like he wants a rock solid 1.0.9 :)
<stgraber> ogra: I'm test building it at the moment so I'll soon have a new release ready for Intrepid :)
<stgraber> even if it's actually 1.0.9-rc3 with three less patches applied :)
<Nubae> hey, any of u guys know how the firefox app-id is created?
<Nubae> the id u have in ~/.mozilla/extensions/<browser-id>
<ogra> Nubae, ask asac in #ubuntu-devel
<ogra> he's our firefox maintainer
<Nubae> thanks ogra
<stgraber> ogra: new italc ready for upload at : http://www.stgraber.org/download/italc/
<ogra> with the right distro i hope :)
<ogra> erm, the lonk takes me to your blog
<ogra> *link
<stgraber> yes, I upgraded to Intrepid so dch now uses the right distro :)
<stgraber> oops
<stgraber> http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/italc/
 * stgraber should use less sub-directories
<Nubae> stgraber: does this version allow for inter messaging between server and client italc?
<stgraber> no, that's mainly bug fixes
<ogra> uploaded
<stgraber> ogra: thanks
<Kovert> any one have any luck with seybayon
#edubuntu 2008-07-08
<mycatalex> I am using edubuntu on hardy and find I can't modify the thin client login screen as indicated in the FAQ. Anyone else figured out how this has changed in Hardy?
<armin_> any one can help me with cdromupgrade script in edubuntu disk?
<malmin> anyone know how to start edubuntu for one user and ubuntu for a different user on the same system?
<edistar_> cheers, I have a question: If I install ubuntu and then install edubuntu addon packages, will the dhcp server be installed etc? or how is that handled?
<ogra> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyClassromServer
<ogra> whoops
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyClassroomServer
<ogra> missing an o :)
<edistar_> ogra: very many thanks :)
<ogra> :)
<edistar_> I was looking for such info on the site today but couldn't find it..
#edubuntu 2008-07-09
<LTSPTNK> Hi! Anyone here with LTSP envinroment as part of LDAP or AD domain?
<armin_> how can we fork ubuntu?
<lawrence> Hi all
<lawrence> Today I set up an edubuntu server and attempted to set up ltsp. I have not been able to get ltsp to work and could not figure out how to start the ltsp-managr gui even though it was also installed. Can anyone help please?
<OS4> hi all
<OS4> I set up an edubuntu server today and can't seem to get ltsp to work. Can anyone help please?
<OS4> anyone?
<OS4> I set up an edubuntu server today and can't seem to get ltsp to work. Can anyone help please?
<neild> Hi I am installing a LTSP system for a company, the boss wants the USB disabled in the clients, how would I do this ?
<stgraber> there is two way of doing that IIRC
<stgraber> first is a lts.conf parameter
<stgraber> second is not making users part of the "fuse" group
<neild> stgraber: ok I will look into that.  thanks.
<neild> stgraber: I have tried to find the lts.conf parameter, but can't see it, what parameter would I use.
<stgraber> something like LOCALDEV
#edubuntu 2008-07-10
<chrisjrob> I've been testing Edubuntu 8.04 and noticed that the thin client manager is not installed by default and must be added by installing thin-client-manager-gnome (the backend is already installed), could anyone advise whether this is a bug and if so where I should log it?
<ogra> its no bug
<ogra> we dropped tcm in favour of italc for which the client is installed by default and the control app is shipped on the edubuntu addon CD
<chrisjrob> thanks ogra!
<chrisjrob> I guess the documentation is lagging a little behind development...!
<ogra> as always (sadly)
<ogra> sorry for that
<ogra> it shoudl probably be mentioned on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyClassroomServer
<chrisjrob> yes, that was the page I had followd.  thanks for the info ogra.
<edistar> hello, anyone here using italc? it doesn't seem to work here..
<edistar> do I need to start the italc client manually on every client?
<edistar> and the clients all run locally on the server, how do I connect to them?
<ogra> there is a special port you need to connect to
<ogra> use: external_server_ip:port for that
 * ogra forgot which port that was .... 
<edistar> ogra: ok, I'll check that then
<edistar> external_server_ip =?
<ogra> well, if you have two NICs in your server, the one facing the outside world, not the client network
<edistar> I only need one NIC
<ogra> well, then that one i guess
<edistar> ok
<ogra> i only tested with a two NIC setup
<ogra> and it didnt work with the TC network IP
<edistar> well, I just put the router/gateway into the same network so that other clients not booting via LTSP could also access the internet
<edistar> so now I don't need the second NIC for internet anymore
<edistar> ogra: doesn't the port change every time the person logs on?
<edistar> I don't understand how to set it up..
<edistar> http://italc.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php?title=ITALC_in_a_ThinClient_environment I tried this
<edistar> but an echo $DISPLAY does not output the same at all..
<ogra> thats al ltsp4.x which is obsolete since 3 years
<edistar> ogra: ah, ok
<ogra> stgraber, do you remember the port number for italc (that really needs to go on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/iTalc) i cant find your mail to RichEd where you outlined it
<ogra> and thats my only reference for the port :(
<edistar> ogra: isn't it 11 + last bit of ip?
<ogra> something like that
<ogra> i think it was 10+last bit for ltsp5
<edistar> ogra: and localhost doesn't work for ip?
<edistar> ogra: don't the ips change every boot? or do I need to setup fixed ips for certain MAC addresses then?
<ogra> they usually dont change unless you have more clients than your IP range defines in dhcpd.conf
<edistar> ogra: okey..
<edistar> ogra: do you think the wiki entry will be updated soon?
<ogra> if someone updates it :)
<edistar> then I'll look into that program again in a few days..
<ogra> its a wiki, anyone can (*hint*) :)
<edistar> stgraber could do that ;)
<edistar> ogra: I don't know exactly what to do, otherwise I'd edit it
<stgraber> edistar: hi
<stgraber> edistar: did you try the release we have in the PPA ? it has avahi support and should solve all your ports problem
<stgraber> italc uses two different ports, one of ISD (service daemon) and one for IVS (vnc server). With LTSP I'm using 10000+last-byte-of-ip and 11000+last-by-of-ip
<stgraber> the iTalc wiki page still needs a lot of work, the idea would be to have an howto for all possible way of installing it (that's a lot :)). Feel free to update it with your own experience.
<edistar> stgraber: thanks, will try that
<edistar> stgraber: I added the repos but it doesn't find any updates
<edistar> stgraber: so it won't install the ppa version
<stgraber> you are using Hardy right ?
 * ogra would assume so for everyone since ltsp in intrepid doesnt work currently
<edistar> stgraber: yes, I am
<stgraber> so you should have a proposed upgrade to 1.0.9-rc4
<edistar> stgraber: no, dist-upgrade told me that there was nothing to upgrade
<edistar> stgraber: thanks for your help anyway :) I'll be off.. I'll have another look around in a few days
#edubuntu 2008-07-11
<neil_d> Hi, I am trying to get printing to work at a terminal, I think I have it setup correctly, but it isn't going :(   what is the name of the script that copies the data from the port to the printer ?
<OS4> hi all
<OS4> I set up an LTSP server on Ubuntu (AMD 64 with Nvidia Video card) and I am trying to connect to the server using XDMCP. I get this message: XIO: fatal IO error 11 (resourde temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0.0"
<OS4> xnest is installed as i can ssh (-Y) into the server no problem
<OS4> i have also been researching this but have not found a solved case yet. Can anyone help?
<OS4> Sorry the server is AMD 64 core2 and the workstation is AMD sempron with Nvidia card
<neil_d> Hi, I am trying to get printing to work at a terminal, I think I have it setup correctly, but it isn't going :(   what is the name of the script that copies the data from the port to the printer ?
<User319> I need some help with printing from an Edubuntu 8.04 desktop install.
<User319> When I go to System, Printing I get a message that Printing has started but then it goes away and nothing happens.
<User319> I am still trying to install a printer but can't see how to do it if the software does not start.
<User319> Is there any other way to start printing services? CUPS appears to be running already.
<neil_d> Hi, I am trying to get printing to work at a terminal, I think I have it setup correctly, but it isn't going :(   what is the name of the script that copies the data from the port to the printer ?
#edubuntu 2008-07-12
<reever> hi !
<reever> has anyone here an experience or success with an "Eizo eClient 620L" to use it as thinclient ?
<reever> its a 15" Display with Geode PII + 64MB Laptop-SD-RAM
<reever> and normally it's a RDP-Client with a Compact-flash Card for the RDP-Bootloader
<reever> but i've lost this compact flash card
<reever> that 's the big Problem
<reever> but better  use it with LTSP
<reever> i think os
<reever> is there any solution to keep it run with an LTSP-Server  ?
<reever> RTL 8110 NIC + 2*USB + RS232 + Sound
<stgraber> if it can PXE boot yes
<reever> how is the way to make a boot-image fpr this eClient620L
<reever> i don't believe that there is a PXE in the Client - BIOS
<reever> thats the problem i must make my own urboot-loader image
<reever> i think i must make my own PXE-Client  OS
<reever> i've tested it 6 Months ago and it won't boot from an Edubuntu with a correct configuration
<reever> how can i go further
<reever> or where is the beginning ?
<stgraber> reever: look for etherboot and gpxe maybe you can put that on a CF card and make it boot
<reever> thx stgraber
#edubuntu 2008-07-13
<IntangibleLiquid> is there anyone?
#edubuntu 2009-07-06
<sbalneav> Evening all
<alkisg> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 344 kB
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav
<thiebaude> hi everyone, can i upgrade 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS ?
<sn9> yes, that's part of the point of LTS
<sbalneav> thiebaude: I beleive you can upgrade directly from 6.06 to 8.04, but as always, a good set of backups is your friend.
<thiebaude> i wasn't sure, im new to edubuntu, been using ubuntu since 6.06
<thiebaude> thanks guys
<thiebaude> bbl
<sn9> ogra: any comments on bug 269853?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269853 in edubuntu-artwork "Human List Login User List is now empty after Edubuntu add-on to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269853
<ogra> sn9, i didnt touch any of edubuntu since over a year
<sn9> you're still admin for the bug team
<sn9> and this bug is older
<ogra> i dont mind adding/removing people from the team, but i dont have a mainute to work on anything edubuntuish
<ogra> apart from that other people maintain edubuntu since a while
<sn9> nor do others, it seems, which is how this bug appeared
<sbalneav> sn9: this bug's about the console greeter?
<sn9> the graphical one
<sn9> in gdm
<ogra> well, you wont fix it in jaunty and gdm will completely change in karmic
<ogra> which means that the edubuntu theme is obsolete
<sbalneav> Is gdm changing for karmic?
<sn9> this is not about the edubuntu theme
<sn9> the gdm-cdd.conf file is screwed up sincehardy
<sbalneav> So, from reading the bug, it seems that if you change the style to "plain with faces" it works?
<ogra> new gdm wont use gdm-cdd.conf either
<sn9> if the style is Human List, the list is empty
<sn9> that's the most obvious manifestation of the bug, but there are also more minor issues with the file
<sn9> e.g. problematic suspend/hibernate
#edubuntu 2009-07-07
<sbalneav> Morning all
<dgroos> Good Morning sbalneav.
<highvoltage> hi there sbalneav and bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya jon
<bluekuja> thanks for the renew
<bluekuja> :)
<highvoltage> it's good to have you back
<bluekuja> thanks a lot m8
<bluekuja> happy to see you again
<atomic007za> hi
<sbalneav> Hello
<bencrisford> hey
<atomic007za> hi bencrisford
#edubuntu 2009-07-08
<bittin> somone here knows anything about wvdail?
<bittin> somone know how to get mobile broadband to work with wvdail?
<bittin> here is the error: http://pastebin.se/198471
<jawa> Hi.  I'm new to ubuntu.  I just installed the educational desktop for ubuntu from add/remove program under applications.  What I wanted were the programs
<jawa> but I found upon reboot was that it has changed the startup screen and my icons.  how can I revert to the stock icons/start-up screen?  I tried uninstalling the educational desktop for ubutuntu application, but this did not work.
<bittin> no iam going to bed and trying to fix it when iam more non tired
<sbalneav> Morning all
#edubuntu 2009-07-09
<Ahmuck> nubae: u around tonight?
<sbalneav> Evening Ahmuck
<Ahmuck> anyone know offhand if the atom or the nano will work as a thin client?
<Ahmuck> er, sorry, wrong channel
<Ahmuck> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Of course, I would have answered that here too :)
<Ahmuck> how's edubuntu coming along?
<Ahmuck> i dont' see much list traffic
<sbalneav> I have no idea.
<sbalneav> There was a ton of sound and fury a while ago.  A bunch of people wanted a DVD
<sbalneav> LaserJock went to bat for them, and got a DVD approved by the tech board.
<sbalneav> Now... the people who wanted the DVD, don't seem to be working on it.
<sbalneav> Me?  I said I'd fix up the handbook, the LTSP manual, and sabayon, and do some bug work.
<sbalneav> And that's what I'm gonna do.
<Ahmuck> yes, sadly i looked into my crystal ball and saw the event
<sbalneav> I, and a few others, will keep plugging away at it.
<Ahmuck> i did notice a mail on the list and the sender got chastised (not helped) for asking the question.  considering the low volume of the list, to get another user, i think i might have replied privately helping and then re-directing
<Ahmuck> i'd love to, however i know no coding
<Ahmuck> which brought me to another idea, is coding falling away?
<sbalneav> Well, in the "good old days" the people who worked on Unix (or Linux) were all techs
<sbalneav> Back then, your ratio of users/coders was close to 1:1
<sbalneav> As Linux becomes more mainstream, that ratio keeps getting higher and higher.
<sbalneav> Those that can code get spread thinner and thinner with more and more demands from the users.
<sbalneav> The problem is, for us, education isn't "sexy"
<sbalneav> So, we don't attract as many developers as, say, "big" projects like Firefox, Gnome, KDE, etc, would.
<Ahmuck> need some type of funding model
<sbalneav> Morning all
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: imho, that edubuntu really hasn't defined it's direction or who it is yet
<sbalneav> Ahmuck: You know, I keep hearing this.
<sbalneav> I keep hearing how we need plans
<sbalneav> How we need strategy documents
<sbalneav> How we need a DVD
<sbalneav> etc.
<sbalneav> And we've got TONS of plans, documents, etc.
<sbalneav> What I *don't* see, however, is *actual people doing development*
<sbalneav> LaserJock plugs away on his packaging
<sbalneav> I plug away on docs, bugfixes, and my upstream tasks
<sbalneav> Where are the people who *really wanted* the DVD?
<sbalneav> Why aren't they working on it?
<sbalneav> Sigh
<sbalneav> I suppose I'm being bitter.
<sbalneav> Ignore me
<Lns> sbalneav: i concur
<Ahmuck> sbalneav: i don't know what edubuntu is.  originally i thought it was a "classroom" educational system
<Ahmuck> i get the impression now, it's a cd that has linux edu programs on it
<sbalneav> Lns: You concurr you should ignore me? :)
<Lns> sbalneav: haha..no. i concur with what you said. All talk, very little action
<Ahmuck> but there are a plethoria of programs in education, even online flash programs
<sbalneav> Ahmuck: Well, what's a classroom educational system but a cd with programs on it. :)
<Ahmuck> server, classroom managment, student management, etc.  i guess that's what i thought.
<sbalneav> Well, we could sure *DO* all those things.  But we need more butts in more chairs writing more code :)
<sbalneav> But like I said last night, those things aren't 'sexy'
<sbalneav> Case in point: edubuntu handbook.
<Lns> The thing is, who's gonna use it even if it is made? Who's going to know how to use it? Are the people who can't install ubuntu+edu apps on top of it and need the edubuntu dvd going to read the docs and learn these systems?
<Lns> IMHO Edubuntu should be about teaching people how to use the tools Ubuntu+Edu apps offer, not trying to make it so easy to install.
<sbalneav> I'm working on getting the LTSP portion of it into shape, before I move onto the Edu portion of it.  It's a complete slogload of boring, repetitve, soul-sapping work: making sure tags are good, finding spelling and grammar errors, fixing layout issues.  Hell, that's not even talking about actually *writing words down that go into the document*, that's all just editing and layout.
<Lns> i'm just gonna shut up though, i've already said all this before haha
<sbalneav> In the end, all we can do is just keep on keepin' on.
 * Lns shrugs
<sbalneav> I'm too invested now to give up, so, I'll still be here.
<Lns> who's giving up?
<sbalneav> Well, sure.  We're just grousing.
<Lns> what are we giving up? =p
<sbalneav> We're being Grognards
<sbalneav> :)
<Lns> lol
<stgraber> sbalneav: btw, did you find a good way to syncronise lts-parameters ? like having only a single file that'll be used for the manpage and for the docs ?
<sbalneav> Yes.
<sbalneav> bzr delete lts-parameters.txt, and beat anyone who doesn't update lts.conf.xml with a soggy trout. :)
<sbalneav> But I doub't that will be a popular option :)
<stgraber> well, just add it to the CODING guidelines after the line about breaking the fingers of whoever uses tabs instead of spaces ;)
<sbalneav> It's *mostly* up to date.  I was actually going to grep "[A-Z]*_[A-Z_]*" through the source code, to see if I missed any.
<stgraber> " - All if() else blocks will have {}'s, even if only 1 line long, or Ollie will break your thumbs.
<stgraber>  - Comments will be /* */ or Scott will break the rest of your fingers.
<stgraber> [A[A[AB[B[B
<stgraber> "
<stgraber> (sorry for the [A... part ;))
<sbalneav> Our coding guidelines are quite violent :)
<stgraber> yeah
<sbalneav> I know I have to add LDM_THEME
<sbalneav> stgraber: did you see any other parameters I'm obviously missing?
<sbalneav> have a look at the lts.conf.5 manpage.
<stgraber> yeah, there are a few missing, added a few recently that got added to ltsp-trunk but not ltsp-docs yet and I'm pretty sure things like PRINTER_LIST and DEFAULT_PRINTER aren't documented either
<sbalneav> If you could either send me a quick note, or even just add 'em to lts-paramaters.txt, that'd be great.
<stgraber> yeah, I'll just add them
#edubuntu 2009-07-10
<Scoup> how can i install edubuntu from downloaded file?
<Ahmuck_> is there a way for an instructor to log into a student's account and review logs and history?
<Ahmuck_> *yawn*, so whats up with writing the manual?  it seems pretty simple, open up oo.org and write
<Ahmuck_> sbalneav: if you make documentation difficult, required set of parameters, etc, should you expect to get volunteers
 * Ahmuck_ nudges sbalneav
<Ahmuck_> http://linuxappfinder.com/education
<Ahmuck_> does edubunut classify software & educational games based on age?
<Ahmuck_> is there an educational software list for edubuntu?
<Ahmuck_> what educational software is included?
<Ahmuck_> nm, i found the age packages
<Ahmuck_> i like ri-li, and i think you can probably modify the information between train sets, but ri-li is not a part of edubuntu, and worse yet, ltsp doesn't support SDL
<Ahmuck_> er, edubuntu ltsp
<HedgeMage> My son adores ri-li
<Ahmuck_> HedgeMage: is it in edubuntu suite?
<HedgeMage> Ahmuck_: I don't think so, but to be honest I don't remember which things came with it and what I installed seperately.
#edubuntu 2009-07-11
<maruxD> j #edubuntu-devel
<dryfyre> hey any1
#edubuntu 2009-07-12
<dryfyre> hey im currently ubuntu how much better is networking i heard it is better
<Ahmuck_> HedgeMage: in ri-li can you change the screens between sets?  the educational sets?
<HedgeMage> Ahmuck_: I'm not certain.  I've never tried.
<Ahmuck_> do u know if one can run ri-li (SDL app) via local apps?
<HedgeMage> what is local apps?
<Ahmuck_> localapps use the thin client processor/memory
<HedgeMage> Ahh, I'm not sure.  I have not had a thin-client setup for years.
#edubuntu 2010-07-12
<balaji> Hi
<alkisg> Hi
<balaji> I would like to install sis630e vga driver in linux
<balaji> please help me
<balaji> u there?
<alkisg> Please use #ubuntu for generic ubuntu questions... this channel is specific to the edubuntu version, i.e. for education matters.
<balaji> sorry sir
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I love the new
<bencrisford> *your new blog theme
<bencrisford> sorry, can't type today :P
<highvoltage> bencrisford: hehe, thanks :)
<highvoltage> bencrisford: I'm not much better today either :)
<bencrisford> highvoltage: :)
<hybridvigour> greetings
<highvoltage> hey hybridvigour
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: hi, thought you would come here
<sebsebseb> uh wrong one
<sebsebseb> that was meant to be sent to hybridvigour
<highvoltage> ok :)
<hybridvigour> highvoltage: greetings
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: how did you guess
<hybridvigour> ?
<hybridvigour> :)
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: also  in  the past they have run Edubuntu sessions for Ubuntu Open Week, telling people about it, and their are logs,  but yeah the guys here can tell you more about it, as I suggested in #ubuntu
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: cool
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: Aren't you one of the devs of Edubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> !openweek | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: message is out of date, link is still good :)
<highvoltage> sebsebseb: yep
<hybridvigour> hello edubuntu people, i'm setting up a bunch of donated laptops with educational software for a school in malawi and was hoping to learn about networking, any leads and/or advice is more than welcome
<hybridvigour> thanks in advance
<highvoltage> hybridvigour: what kind of networking advice do you need?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour:  For the past few releases after a new release, they run Open Week.  Next one will be the day after the 10.10 release. However as far as I know you should keep the lap tops on 10.04 since LTS.
<highvoltage> 10.10 is also going to be a somewhat risky release with lots of new technology, probably not the best choice for old hardware :)
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: new technology such as?
<hybridvigour> highvoltage: well the ABC's for now and eventually all the bells and whistles (i will be sending someone over to malawi and would like to arm them with as much info as possible to be able to make it all happen) are there ebooks or something of that sort that i can dl
<highvoltage> sebsebseb: btrfs, for one
<sebsebseb> other than the obvious of course,  new kernel, slightly later version of Gnome
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: right sure btrfs, but that won't be the default for 10.10
<hybridvigour> highvoltage: right
<highvoltage> sebsebseb: it also jumps from kernel 2.6.32 to 2.6.35... probably going to have some impact for old devices
<sebsebseb> also btrfs has been around like two years, but not even Fedora is doing it as default just yet.  seems they will on like Fedora 15
<sebsebseb> ah yes thats right
<sebsebseb> now I remember
<highvoltage> sebsebseb: also has a new xorg that has many changes, it's going to have an effect on people who need proprietary drivers
<sebsebseb> 10.10 lacks support for i586 or something like that
<highvoltage> yep.
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: I warned hybridvigour in #ubuntu  that 10.04 should be fine,  as long as no propritary drivers for ATI or Nivida are installed, since the boot up can mess up,  and as you probably know I mean Plymouth
<highvoltage> so for machines older than 5 years I personally wouldn't install 10.10 on them. I'd install 10.04 on them and then that system can die with the hardware one die
<highvoltage> *day
<sebsebseb> and I have had issues on other computer, and I am hoping 10.10 will be more fixed for that
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: yeah indeed 10.04 is good, since the three years of support
<sebsebseb> for this kind of thing
<highvoltage> (bbl)
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: uhmm right so  this channel isn't that active at the moment
<sebsebseb> ah wrong one again
<sebsebseb> stily auto compelte
<sebsebseb> silly
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: so a good start is to check out the Edubuntu website of course, but to also read Open Week Edubuntu session logs :)
<hybridvigour> so, is there a way for me to get 10.04 with all the bells and whistles i.e. the fixes and such since release or is that done with updating after install?
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: right
<sebsebseb> with Ubuntu releases a release comes out, and then useually its only security fixes after, with some exceptions
<hybridvigour> k
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: for example the server version of 10.04, well the Linux kernel that is currently used won't be supported for five years, so a later kernel will get back ported
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: cool
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: if you want to learn more about Ubuntu, then those Open Week logs are great,  just like the user day ones are. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<sebsebseb> also this is a great download to get
<sebsebseb> a free PDF
<hybridvigour> also part of the challenge is that once on the ground at the school in malawi there will be limited to no connectivity so upgrades and updates once i'm done installing here in canada become next to impossible
<sebsebseb> !manual | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: well I guess highvoltage reolized that
<sebsebseb> hence the thing about put the software on, and let it die with the hardware
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: i was about the thank the bot again! but thank you that is exactly what i need
<hybridvigour> nice
<sebsebseb> theres also a good  Ubuntu Pocket Guide you can download again
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Do you know about the One Lap Top per child project by the way?
<sebsebseb> If not you should find out about that really
<hybridvigour> i have heard about it
<sebsebseb> anyway if the computers  aren't Internet connected well then they will be rather secure as well
<hybridvigour> i will take a look for sure prolly have a lot to teach me for sure
<sebsebseb> so it doesn't really matter about security updates, when not Internet connected
<hybridvigour> of course
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: when I virtual machined Edubuntu 10.04 I didn't like the default look of it much at all,  compared to 9.10 for example.  oh sure looks can be changed
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: is there a "but"?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: I guess it doesn't really matter much which version of the OS is on there, if they aren't going to be Internet connected
<sebsebseb> mhall119:  has his project based on Ubuntu for kids as well
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: qimo or something
<mhall119> yes, http://www.qimo4kids.com
<sebsebseb> yep that
<hybridvigour> hunh... nice is that a skin or an actual OS
<mhall119> it's a modified version of Xubuntu
<hybridvigour> right
<sebsebseb> mhall119: basically  hybridvigour wants to put Educational software on a load of lap tops, but once he is  done, they will probably not get Internet connected again
<hybridvigour> cool
<mhall119> but there's packages in the Lucid repos to apply it to standard Ubuntu
<mhall119> Qimo is designed to run disconnected
<mhall119> but it's tailored to 3 year olds to about 12 year olds
<mhall119> any older than that, and the games don't hold their interest much
<hybridvigour> hmmm...
<sebsebseb> !info gcompris
<ubottu> gcompris (source: gcompris): Educational games for small children. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.0-0ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 498 kB, installed size 1724 kB
<sebsebseb> !info child's play
<ubottu> 'play' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<sebsebseb> !info childsplay
<ubottu> childsplay (source: childsplay): Suite of educational games for young children. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-1 (lucid), package size 11562 kB, installed size 15740 kB
<hybridvigour> mhall119: knowing the school it's ages 5 or six up until adults
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: right well heres the good news
<sebsebseb> then
<sebsebseb> there is educational software for older people as well
<hybridvigour> lol
<sebsebseb> there are like packages you can install that will put on like primary education, secondary education etc
<hybridvigour> awesome
<hybridvigour> good news indeed
<hybridvigour> k
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Edubuntu looks well very childish
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: and had some sort of network feature, so schools can set up computers running it
<sebsebseb> however you can network standard Ubuntu as well of course :) and like I said in #ubuntu you can install the Edubuntu apps in that anyway
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: to be honest with you,  if these computers are never going to get Internet connected,  I probaby woudn't actsaully go with later versions of Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> instead I would go for like 9.04, 8.10, or 8.04.   9.04 will run out of support at the end of October this year.  8.10  ran out of support  April 30th 2010.   8.04 will run out of support at the end of April next year.  Right, but not like that matters much if the installs aren't even Internet connected :D
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: oh you mean because of bugs and fixes and such that are part of the initial phase of any OS right?
<mhall119> hybridvigour: in that case you might want to just add the qimo packages on top of an Edubuntu install
<mhall119> qimo-session will give you all the Qimo games and art
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: I mean, because of unessary features that have been added, that aren't that great also
<hybridvigour> mhall119: is it : install ubuntu, install edubuntu over ubuntu and then install qimo (or any other) over edubuntu?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: or if I was doing it,  since  I have used Ubuntu a long time,  I would customize to look like older versions, if doing 10.04, but thats  well me.   Try a few versions and gain experience you know :D
<mhall119> hybridvigour: as of 10.04, you can directly install Edubuntu from a DVD again
<hybridvigour> oh cool
<mhall119> and then you install qimo-session
<hybridvigour> k
<sebsebseb> mhall119: ah ha, so qimo stuff yeah, but also the edubuntu stuff?
<mhall119> for the older kids, I'd recommend having more of the edubuntu stuff
<mhall119> if it were strictly 3 to 12 year olds, I'd say Qimo would be enough
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: or you just install it all I guess, and then people can change the look when they are ready?
<hybridvigour> right
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Gnome is rather easy to customize
<hybridvigour> thank you all i'm off to get it all started and obviously have my work cut out for me
<sebsebseb> mhall119: ah yeah I noticed that can get some qimo artwork into Gnome :D
<hybridvigour> thank you for your guidance i'm sure i'll be back in not too long
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: anyway yeah that sounds good,  10.04, with well loads of stuff for them
<hybridvigour> i'll remain signed in and if you can think of any other helpful hints and leads let me know
<hybridvigour> 10.04 it is
<hybridvigour> peace to you all
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: you might want to intall stuff like Kubuntu as well
<sebsebseb> have it as an option from log in screen
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: nice
<sebsebseb> I mean if your going to set the computer up, so it can be used for years, without going on the Internet
<hybridvigour> that's the point
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: and theres Xubuntu and Lubuntu as well
<hybridvigour> so that once it's there it's there for life (it's life that is)
<sebsebseb> plus loads of more complacted looks that can be used instead
<hybridvigour> complacted?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Desktop Linux is very much so about choice, from the distros,  to the programs that are installed
<sebsebseb> well find out what a window manager and desktop environment is :)   there is a lot of choice when it comes to that
<sebsebseb> a lot of that choice, is for total geeks though
<hybridvigour> lol
<hybridvigour> nice
<sebsebseb> when it come to the window managers,  but the main two desktop environments are Gnome and KDE
<sebsebseb> and then theres XFCE in 3rd place,  and LXDE in 4th place, basically
<hybridvigour> i feel my inner geek waking up
<hybridvigour> k
<sebsebseb> Ubuntu uses Gnome by default,  but  since 9.04 they have changed it down streame here and there,  so some changes to it, that won't be in other distros
<sebsebseb> and I remove most of that personally if doing Ubuntu, and have it set up more like older versions :)
<sebsebseb> so yeah http://www.gnome.org
<sebsebseb> then KDE  http://www.kde.org  http://www.kubuntu.org  and  XFCE  http://www.xfce.org is the site I guess  http://www.xubuntu.org  and  LXDE with the site being http://www.lxde.org I guess  and thats yeah Lubuntu  http://www.lubuntu.org
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: Lubuntu and Xubuntu are better for computers, with little RAM
<sebsebseb> more lite waight
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: well have fun,  browse the Software Centre and Synaptic, I guess
<sebsebseb> !synaptic | hybridvigour
<ubottu> hybridvigour: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: one last thing would you recommend formatting the hd before install or will the format included in the install be enough
<hybridvigour> ?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: uhmm what is currently on the computers?
<sebsebseb> and where did the lap tops come from?
<hybridvigour> random donors (individuals, companies, educational institutions), some with and some without OS, running the gammut from none to win95 to win2000nt
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: oh
<sebsebseb> so  a lot of these lap tops probably still have peoples personal data on them?
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: you know how there are a lot of people who don't know computers properly, that will give them away, with their personal data still on them?  sure you do?  well obviously don't do anything your not meant to with that yourself.  However I think you should give the hard disks a proper hard disk clean, before setting them up, and giving them away.
<sebsebseb> and thats what more technical people would do,  first if they were going to sell their lap top.
<hybridvigour> some have but every single one has been approved for formatting beforehand, i get i touch with the donors if there are any ?? on my part
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: oh right, so  its up to you to format them?
<sebsebseb> if you do a normal format,  loads of that data will still be there on the hard disk
<sebsebseb> if not all of it even
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour:  and there are programs that you can use, to do a proper hard disk clean :)
<sebsebseb> plus apparnatly doing that,  might even speed OS up a tiny bit
<hybridvigour> like gparted?
<sebsebseb> no not gparted
<hybridvigour> ah
<sebsebseb> thats just a partition program
<sebsebseb> I mean like test disk for example, but last time I tried to use that,  didn't work out
<hybridvigour> hmmm
<sebsebseb> so I ended up using another program on the Ultimate Boot CD instead
<sebsebseb> well our family computer messed up big time
<sebsebseb> a virus or something
<sebsebseb> the XP side of it messed up I should say,  Ubuntu 9.04 no problem at all
<hybridvigour> so is there a prog that you would recommend for formatting ?
<sebsebseb> XP CD was blue screen of deathing and so on,  my Dad wanted the whole hard disk re done, since he wanted XP working again, so I end up doing a proper hard disk clean.  and I was like to him did you do anything with the hardware? and he is like no.
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: not sure what it is called what I used last time, but it wasn't test disk, so one of the other two, on the ultimate boot cd
<sebsebseb> I think there was only two others
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: k
<hybridvigour> i'll check that out
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: also this way if they get stolen in Africa or something like that,  the people who donated them, well their data probably won't get stolen
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: stranger things have been known to happen
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: cool i'm off now but really thank you for all your help
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: such as?
<sebsebseb> also yes doing a proper hard disk clean, does take quite a while, and then there are like differnet levels of security as well
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: well I was going to give you ultimate boot cd link, but  its also rather easy to find on Google
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: is it 'an' ultimate boot cd or is it called "ultimate boot cd"?
<sebsebseb> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<sebsebseb> www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<sebsebseb> also your meant to check the ISO you download really, before using, to make sure its good
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: cool
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: sometimes you need this kind of CD
<sebsebseb> to clean out Windows malware
<sebsebseb> properly
<sebsebseb> and yeah
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: anyway ok well sounds good, this lap top thing :)
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: thanks, it's laptops for now and when we get enough $$ to send towers we'll do that to. laptops can go over as carry on or in people's luggage so the shipping price is way down
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: ah right yeah
<sebsebseb> so this is being done for some sort of chariety?
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: our canadian family started this as a way to help our malawi family and it took off, we put in a well and fundraised to buy land for crops and the surrounding community became interested and so did the school where we are donating the laptops to set up a computer lab
<hybridvigour> but it's still just me and my family so it's a lot of work and few people to do it all
<hybridvigour> plus we all have lifes to tend to outside of this work
<sebsebseb> yeah jobs you mean I guess
<sebsebseb> work
<sebsebseb> so you know some family in malawi thats what you meant above?
<hybridvigour> jobs kids and all
<hybridvigour> no no
<hybridvigour> i mean the family in malawi is my family too
<sebsebseb> the people you know in malawi,  you care about them a bit like how you would care for your own family, thats what you mean I guess
<hybridvigour> my immediate is all here in canada and all our cousins et cetera are in malawi
<hybridvigour> my mother comes from that village and they are our blood relatives
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<sebsebseb> we went a little off topic in here, but nevermind I guess, altough I never used the factoid in here,  or if I remember correctly
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> hybridvigour: ok so its not been set up for this channel as well
<sebsebseb> anyway
<sebsebseb> I think you wanted to go away from the computer really,  just like I want to at the moment,  I don't tend to come here
<sebsebseb> ,but I do tend to go to #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> so if you want to find me again, you know where
<hybridvigour> sebsebseb: anyway thanks so much, i will keep an eye out for you on #ubuntu for sure
<hybridvigour> keep well
<hybridvigour> peace to you
#edubuntu 2010-07-13
<highvoltage> mhall119: hey
<highvoltage> mhall119: qimo 2.0 is released so bug #522731 and #522720 in qimo can probably now be marked as fix released?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522731 in Qimo 2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-wallpaper" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522731
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522720 in Qimo 2.0 "[needs-packaging] qimo-session" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522720
<mhall119> highvoltage: yes
<mhall119> I thought they would be closed automatically
<highvoltage> mhall119: indeed, it closed it automatically in Ubuntu since the upload was to Ubuntu, but since Qimo isn't strictly a distribution in the LP sense and there was no upload to a Qimo distribution in LP, it didn't close it
<mhall119> ah, I understand
<hybridvigour> greetings
<hybridvigour> i'm looking to install edubuntu on a series of laptops. would it be recommendable to install from the edubuntu install cd or to install ubuntu first and add edubuntu through packages?
<hybridvigour> i would install the i386 most likely of either one
<hybridvigour> thanks you in advance
<hybridvigour> anyone?
<mhall119> highvoltage: are you aware of the Ubuntu Youth project?
<highvoltage> mhall119: the person who started it applied for membership a while ago, but at the time there didn't seem to be much happening with it
<mhall119> they seem to have recently changed leadership again
<highvoltage> "they"?
<highvoltage> ok maybe it's more than one person now :)
<highvoltage> why do you ask? have they made some progress recently?
<mhall119> there's a small group in #ubuntu-youth now
<mhall119> I was just wondering if there was any cross-talk between them and edubuntu
#edubuntu 2010-07-14
<omar> hello
<omar> is there software in edubuntu that can be used t monitor desktop and limit internet usage
<omar> im new to edubuntu
<highvoltage> italc could possible do what you need for viewing desktops
<bencrisford> highvoltage: is there a meeting tonight?  I just remembered what day it is
<highvoltage> bencrisford: yep
<highvoltage> bencrisford: and for a change I'll have some things to report again!
<bencrisford> highvoltage: I can't wait :).  1900 UTC?
<omar> highvolatge thanks for that suggestion .. free open source -- thanks a million
<mhall119> dang, same time as the #ubuntu-youth meeting
<highvoltage> mhall119: btw, have you made any progress with the gnome session for qimo?
<mhall119> highvoltage: honestly, I haven't started anything for the next round of Qimo yet
<mhall119> been dealing with family issues
<highvoltage> mhall119: ok, I was thinking in terms of what we should include in the installer as options
<mhall119> I think the gnome session is going to require some gconf changes, so I'll have to figure out how to make that play nice with the regular Gnome session
<highvoltage> mhall119: what's the problem there? I can help if you want?
<mhall119> I just need to make sure my gconf settings are kept separate from the other session's gconf settings
<highvoltage> mhall119: why?
<mhall119> so there can be separate "Qimo Session" and "Gnome Session"
<highvoltage> ah, ok
<mhall119> otherwise when I apply panel configs in Qimo Session, they'll be applied in Gnome Session too
<highvoltage> yeah I didn't think of it as so much of a problem, but it would be nice being able to have the option at login time
<mhall119> for Xfce, I had to change the value of XDG_CONFIG_HOME to be ~/.qimo instead of ~/.config
<mhall119> that's the way it currently is, Qimo has a Qimo Session, and also an Xubuntu Session
<mhall119> does Edubuntu have it's own Session?
<mhall119> separate from Gnome Session?
<Lns> mhall119: no
<Lns> Edubuntu isn't a window manager/DE
<mhall119> neither is Qimo
<mhall119> or Xubuntu
<Lns> right
<Lns> totally different concepts
<mhall119> but both Qimo and Xubuntu have their own Sessions
<mhall119> separate from the Xfce Session
<Lns> they do?? lol
<Lns> that's....weird
<mhall119> Session == WM/DE + Default settings
<mhall119> Qimo Session = Xfce + Qimo settings
<mhall119> no reason Edubuntu can't be Gnome + Edubuntu settings
<Lns> so a session can apply specific gconf settings? What's the scope of "Default settings" ?
 * Lns thinks an LTSP "Session" is in order to fix a LOT of problems regarding networked X
<mhall119> in the case of Qimo, it keeps Xfce configs separate from the Xubuntu session
<mhall119> Qimo's default settings are things like panel layout, launchers, gtk theme and wallpaper
<Lns> wow, i had no idea sessions incorporated things like that
<mhall119> they can
<highvoltage> mhall119: edubuntu just changes the default gconf keys
<mhall119> just change where it gets the default settings and where it stores them under ~
<mhall119> highvoltage: in that case, maybe we can do both a qimo-session-gnome and edubuntu-session-gnome
<mhall119> Lns: http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/8941/qimosession.png
<mhall119> the same user can jump between Qimo session and Xubuntu session, without changes made to one bleeding over into the other
<Lns> that is fantastic!
<Lns> that would be very useful in a heterogeneous ltsp/workstation environment
<mhall119> the thing with gconf, though, is that we really only want to keep separate gnome settings
<mhall119> there's no reason to keep Qimo's gedit settings for a user separate from their Gnome Session gedit settings
<highvoltage> on an installed edubuntu system, there really wouldn't be much difference between an edubuntu session and a gnome session anyway
<highvoltage> (although that might not always be the case in the future)
<highvoltage> Edubuntu meeting time :)
<bencrisford> woo :)
<mhall119> highvoltage: apt-cache show desktop-profiles
<mhall119> highvoltage: looks like I can set an environment variable to change the placement of the user's gconf data, but it's going to be all or nothing
<mhall119> which I guess isn't that bad
<mhall119> I'll talk to you later about it, heading home now
#edubuntu 2010-07-15
<coz_> hey guys
<hybridvigour> greetings all, could anyone tell me if it's okay to install edubuntu 10.04 through packages over ubuntu 9.04 or will that create an instant problem?
<alkisg> You can't upgrade 9.04 to 10.04 directly
<alkisg> You'll first need to upgrade to 9.10 and then to 10.04
<hybridvigour> alkisg: i'm installing ubuntu 9.04 and the laptops will die with that version on them. they are going to be without any possibility of upgrade ever so i'm not to worried. what i'd like to know is if i can install edubuntu 10.04 over ubuntu 9.04?
<hybridvigour> anyone? is it possible to install edubuntu 10.04 over ubuntu 9.04?
<hybridvigour> as packages i mean
<coz_> hey guys.... I am loving edubuntu / lucid   even though I hate lucid :)  but do notice that synaptic is ramping up cpu  ...any way around this?
<alkisg> Synaptic? Or the update manager?
<coz_> alkisg,  synaptic
<coz_> alkisg,  it ramps up to 100% each time
<alkisg> I've never seen that problem...
<alkisg> You just have it open and it uses 100% CPU, without doing anything?
<coz_> alkisg,  yeah pretty much
<alkisg> Does it do that if you open it from the live dvd as well?
<coz_> alkisg,  I didnt use live dvd I used the minial cd for installation
<alkisg> ok, anyway, I can't help - I've never seen that problem...
<alkisg> Try searching launchpad for some related bug...
<coz_> alkisg,  ok and I will play with it ...see if I can come up with the problem   thanks guy :)
#edubuntu 2010-07-16
<mhall119> Edubuntu session going on now in #ubuntu-classroom
<mhall119> bencrisford1: stgraber HedgeMage ^^
<bencrisford1> mhall119: already there :), thanks
<HedgeMage> mhall119: I just joined, but I'll mostly idle as I'm working
<Lns> HedgeMage: hey! I keep getting a certificate error when I log onto your jabber server :/ you know about that?
<HedgeMage> Lns: Yeah, I got busy and didn't put the new cert up (the old one is expired)... It's on my list to get caught up on Monday.  I have a half-day off work, so it's "attack my to-do list" day (especially since I'll have my mom to occupy LF)
<Lns> =) cool, just wanted to ping you on that
<Lns> i know it's a pain, i always have to do that with my imap/pop certs on my mailserver
<HedgeMage> Lns: thanks :)
<highvoltage> mhall119: wow, that wasn't as hard as I thought it would be :)
<mhall119> an hour is shorter than you thought it would be though, wasn't it?
<highvoltage> yeah! I thought I would finish in 10 minutes and hang around wondering what to say for 50 minutes :)
<bencrisford1> heh :), ive found that with OW sessions in the past
<bencrisford1> I prepare so much more than I need
<highvoltage> I need to leave now but I'll be back later, have a good weeend everyone
<mhall119> you too
 * mhall119 is also heading out
#edubuntu 2011-07-11
<nrdb> can you scan from a ltsp terminal?
<Capso> Gnome Nanny seems unstable and I cannot filter EVERYTHING and allow only some sites...
<Capso> so what other parental control software is available?
<alkisg> I haven't used nanny, but to block everything except for a few sites, you could also use squid
<alkisg> And of course you could stop using a dns server :D and only put a few entries in /etc/hosts
<Capso> yeah, but what about those really smart 6 year olds who can grab google's IP and search for IP addresses or dns servers or... :P
<alkisg> You really have 6 year old kids that can do that? :D
<alkisg> Without sending a hostname, many sites won't reply if you use their IPs
<alkisg> (because usualy there are multiple sites hosted on the same machine)
<Capso> she'll just proxy to some zombied networks
<Capso> :P
<Capso> squid sounds like a good idea though
<Capso> I've never really set it up before
<alkisg> With squid in transparent mode you're able to cut all of these examples you mention
<alkisg> For a local installation, you can use iptables, I don't know of any good GUI frontends though
<Capso> nah, iptables is too much
<Capso> how about dansguardian?
<Capso> does that have an option like I mentioned?
<Capso> and a nice interface?
<Capso> also, there are two "squid" packages: internet object and server admin
<alkisg> It shouldn't be difficult to tell iptables to only allow a few sites
<alkisg> I haven't use dansguardian, but how does it enforce its policy without iptables?
<alkisg> What if someone just downloads firefox 5 from the net and runs it?
<Capso> I meant iptables would be "too much" for the person that I am guiding, to manage it
<Capso> my girlfriend's not the computer type
<Capso> I'm sure dansguardian actually uses iptables behind the scene
<alkisg> You can have a text file with allowed sites
<alkisg> And a script that puts those to the iptables allowed list
<alkisg> Nothing difficult in that
<alkisg> OK then dansguardian sounds like it fits your use case
<Capso> hmm, even with dansguardian, you need iptables rules to make everything actually go through dansguardian, don't you?
<alkisg> I think you're supposed to install dansguardian (or squid in transparent proxy mode) in another PC, which will act as the gateway of your "protected" pc?
<Capso> yeah, in which case if you want to do it all in one pc then you have to use iptables trickery
<Capso> i.e., redirect everything to the dansguardian port
<alkisg> Yeah I imagine that will be required in order to properly filter everything
<Capso> how the hell would gnome nanny get around this shit?
<Capso> oops, pardon my farsi
<alkisg> Maybe it's oriented to actual 6 year old kids who cannot search for and use proxy servers :D
<Capso> oh you think it just messes around with dns settings?
<alkisg> Maybe it forces the gnome proxy server to itself?
<Capso> hrm, mebe
<Capso> anyways, it seems completely defunct as of Edubuntu version 11.04
<Capso> so whoever runs the website shouldn't taut it as much
#edubuntu 2011-07-12
<highvoltage> stgraber: for Pele Investments that e-mailed contacts... I know someone in SA who could probably help them, I think I'll go ahead and suggest that
<highvoltage> stgraber: and we thought Edubuntu was memory hungry at installation! (if you have less than 652MB of RAM on CentOS, then you don't even get custom partitioning): http://wiki.centos.org/Manuals/ReleaseNotes/CentOS6.0#head-710e17fe8ed8c98a1fe4faee4e11e2135df09fff
<gdbgbnnngv> hello
<tl1000s77> hello
<highvoltage> hello
<stgraber> apparently everyone says hello today, so
<stgraber> hello
 * highvoltage remembers a kid show where 3 sock puppets said "hello hello hello" and then they giggled histerically
<stgraber> ;)
#edubuntu 2011-07-13
<kingmilo> hi all
<kingmilo> I am booting the alternate install cd, normally to install LTSP I get the nice graphical install menu and I can push F4 and select to install LTSP. Unfortunately my graphics card cannot show the graphical install menu so I have the text install menu, how do i specify to install ltsp from the text menu?
<julian37> hi
<julian37> I'm setting up edubuntu on a box I'm going to donate to the local school, and I have a few questions.  anybody here who could give me a hand?
<alkisg> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<julian37> sure, thanks.  I've chosen to install unity and the default setup doesn't seem to have an easy way of browsing the installed apps.  in particular I was hoping there was an easy way for teachers to explore the educational software installed
<julian37> did I do something wrong or is the edubuntu menu editor stuff not yet integrated with unity?
<julian37> also, if I search for "edubuntu" in the unity application chooser (the lens with the plus symbol), I see all the education bundles (such as "primary bundle") listed under "apps available for download". however, I asked to have them installed when installing from the DVD, and if I go to ubuntu software center they appear to already be installed.  is there some tool I can run to clean this up?
 * alkisg hasn't used unity yet, but hang around for a while, others might see your questions and answer them
<julian37> thanks. would this question better be asked on #ubuntu?
<alkisg> For browsing the apps with unity, yes. For the edubuntu menu editor, here is fine.
<mgariepy_> good morning everyone
<mgariepy_> julian37, for edubuntu menu editor i haven't tested it with unity so i'm not sure if it works
<julian37> everything seems to work fine with classic gnome, but I have the impression unity isn't integrated with edubuntu at all
<highvoltage> julian37: yep, that's exactly why classic gnome is default in Edubuntu :)
<mgariepy_> julian37, highvoltage told me that edubuntu menu editor works with unity but that it doesn't make unity any nicer ;)
<mgariepy_> haha :)
<julian37> fair enough, but enabling unity was just a single click on a checkbox and there was no mention of it being experimental or anything anywhere, as far as I can remember
<julian37> I'm not complaining, this is free software after all... just trying to help improve the user experience
<julian37> I can't remember the exact wording but I don't remember any hint that I'd be shooting myself in the foot with it :-)
<highvoltage> julian37: we have a dilemma with the next release. I'd really like to stick with the old-style gnome desktop again, but others argue that we're diverging from Ubuntu too much then (which is a valid arguement), so it's kind of a tough one
<julian37> I like unity and I believe that less technical people find it easier to use than gnome, what with applications in plain sight on the left, and easy searching of apps
<julian37> (which is why I tried installing it)
<julian37> at the same time, I was surprised it doesn't offer any hierarchical browsing at all... is that a matter of unity setup or does it just not support that, do you know?
<highvoltage> it's a design decision
<julian37> you mean they broke it on purpose
<highvoltage> well I guess it's not considered broken
<highvoltage> it works perfectly fine in encouraging you to find more apps in the software center (which seems to be one of the goals while browsing the menus)
<julian37> yes, I got that impression... sigh
<julian37`> anyway, switching to gnome solves my problem.  if I may make one suggestion it would be to add some sort of brief warning to the unity option in the installer saying that it's experimental at this point
<julian37`> right, that's all I wanted to say, just a minor suggestion.  thanks for your help, have a good day everybody!
<jussi> Has highvoltage woken up yet?
<highvoltage> jussi: depends on your definition of woken up
<stgraber> jussi: I guess so, he was taling in here an hour ago
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> highvoltage: mind if I PM?
<highvoltage> nope
<highvoltage> http://blog.ninapaley.com/2011/07/04/rantifesto/
#edubuntu 2011-07-14
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
#edubuntu 2011-07-17
<cyber638> i need some help in bind9
<cyber638> is there anyone who can help me with bind 9 ??/ :)
<fosburg> I'm new to Ubuntu--Linux.  I want to duel boot on windows hard drive.  I have 52 gb of free space.  how big should the patition be for Ubuntu?
<highvoltage> for edubuntu it's going to need a bit more than ubuntu
<highvoltage> but 20GB should be enough if you can manage that
#edubuntu 2012-07-11
<stgraber> highvoltage: we have the tablets
<stgraber> highvoltage: or rather, they're in Sherbrooke, PLC will go get them and bring our two units here later today. I'm guessing mgariepy will have his this afternoon too (if he pokes PLC), the two others will have to be shipped to ogra_ and alkisg when you get back.
<stgraber> highvoltage: is there any written documentation on how to get these boot whatever the kubuntu guys did so far?
<stgraber> gonna be a busy night, I have the rest of my stuff also arriving later today (SSDs, usb adapter, ...)
<stgraber> highvoltage: got in touch with rbelem, should have the instructions for the tablets tomorrow. We're also lucky to have the prod units apparently, that should save us the touchscreen problem
<ajmitch> stgraber: when you get the info about booting ubuntu on them, let me know - I want this on a wiki somewhere & want to actually talk with other people working on it :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: my goal is to have an image up by the end of the weekend with install instructions. The kernel won't be nicely packaged but I don't really care at this point
<ajmitch> that's fine, I just want something to work with other than android
<ajmitch> my tablet's sitting beside me in my bag with an empty 32GB micro sd card that needs used
<stgraber> the goal currently is to get something on the microsd that you can boot and install on the flash. The install on the flash part being the trick as we don't want to brick the tablet in the process ;)
<ajmitch> I think they're fairly unbrickable, though the utility to reflash them requires windows
<ajmitch> I've read a bit about how to prep an sd card for an A10, not sure how much is relevant to these tablets
<ajmitch> stgraber: one day I'd like to know how you've got your network set up with ipv6 & lxc :)
<stgraber> ajmitch: it involves a router, radvd, a bunch of vlans, some managed switches and bridges :)
<ajmitch> sounds a little more complex than my home setup :)
<ajmitch> I was looking yesterday to see if I can simple bridge containers on my laptop to eth0, so that they just pick up addresses automatically
<stgraber> yeah, you can, though making that work with network-manager isn't exactly trivial
<stgraber> if you don't care about NM, then define the bridge in /etc/network/interfaces with bridge-ports set to eth0 and then configure your containers to use that interface
<ajmitch> that's what I'd found, but as it's my laptop I sort of use NM quite a bit
<stgraber> alternatively you could use macvlan instead of veth in the containers and replace lxcbr0 by eth0, that'll virtually bridge them to eth0
<ajmitch> I'll try that
<stgraber> though there's the downside of them not being able to talk to each other or talk to the host (never can remember which of the two it's).
<ajmitch> I'll find out soon enough :)
<ajmitch> looks like it's picked up the address from radvd, but can't ping the host
<stgraber> right, so that's the problem... IIRC it can be solved by also moving your host's network to a macvlan interface but then it's really not much better than having a bridge (as NM doesn't know what a macvlan interface is)
<ajmitch> I'll play around a bit with it
 * ajmitch was just hoping for something as simple as virtualbox's bridged networking
<stgraber> sadly that kind of magic comes at the cost of a kernel module and weird hacks that'd never be allowed in the upstream kernel...
<stgraber> though maybe someone will figure out a clean way of doing it and macvlan will just become magic at some point
<ajmitch> that'd be nice :)
#edubuntu 2012-07-12
<highvoltage> stgraber: nice
<highvoltage> (re having tablets)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: how's debconf?
<highvoltage> ajmitch: itś better than I could hope for
 * ajmitch isn't jealous. honest
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok cool
<highvoltage> ajmitch: :)
<highvoltage> ajmitch: just came back from the daytrip. been without internet all day so just catching up :)
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> and I'm at working trying to stay warm, writing php code ;)
<mgariepy> stgraber, LP: #995998
<mgariepy> stgraber, is there a tag i should had for it to be included in the ubuntu kernel ?
<mgariepy> like need-sru  or something
<stgraber> mgariepy: nope, we just add a task for that (done now)
<mgariepy> stgraber, ok tahnks
<mgariepy> *thanks
<mgariepy> did you receive the documentation to install *buntu on the tablet ?
<stgraber> not yet, should get it later today
<stgraber> so far I just got a basic Debian system to boot but without any display or serial output, so quite pointless :)
<mgariepy> hehe ;)
<mgariepy> how far kubuntu guys made it work ?
<stgraber> AFAIK, booting but no touchscreen, though with the model we received touchscreen should be working
<mgariepy> k
<stgraber> so I'm kind of hoping to get a working image this weekend, it's not going to be pretty or fast, but should be mostly working
<highvoltage> stgraber: that would be really really cool :)
<ajmitch> stgraber: can you pass on that info about booting ubuntu pretty please? :)
<ajmitch> once you get it
<stgraber> sure, once I get it :)
<ajmitch> something to take my mind off the ARB deluge
<stgraber> :)
#edubuntu 2012-07-13
<highvoltage> ajmitch: hey ARB has been doing pretty good imho!
<highvoltage> ajmitch: there's a *lot* of packages to be reviewed of course, but that's not our fault :)
<ajmitch> highvoltage: I think I'll need a drink or two this weekend to tackle the queue again :)
<highvoltage> :)
<ajmitch> I'll go through & upload the rest that have 3 votes this weekend
<basoke> hello, I'm trying to set up a multi-seat Kubuntu, does anyone here have similar experience?
#edubuntu 2013-07-08
<intekk> hi, i wondered if i could get a little clarification on an issue regarding an edubuntu lts
#edubuntu 2013-07-13
 * highvoltage realises he isn't even syncing saucy images yet
<highvoltage> (and fixed that)
#edubuntu 2014-07-08
<itfirstinstall> Hello just installed Edbuntu 14.04 and everything went ok on the install I choose to also install LTSP and it seems to be working, but the issue I am having is the network manager shows I am connected to the internet side and I can see I am getting an IP address from the internet side, but without disabling and re-enabling the LAN1 connection it stops internet access pings browsing and etc.
<itfirstinstall> Do I need to remove LAN1 connection from the network manager
<itfirstinstall> My Config Edbuntu 14.04 two network interfaces eth0 (ltsp side) and eth1(Internet side)
<itfirstinstall> I think network manager is the issue, I might try OpenSUSE to see if I still have the issue
#edubuntu 2014-07-11
<rainmayyetcome> anybody know a good list of educational packages from edubuntu that i can install in a normal ubuntu system?
<highvoltage> rainmayyetcome: check the second heading on http://edubuntu.org/download
#edubuntu 2014-07-12
<clara_> Hi everybody! I would like to upgrade my sisters edubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. On the homepage it says it is possible, but I can´t find how. Can you help me?
<clara_> Well, I got help in the #ubuntu channel. Have a nice weekend!
<clara_> Btw, if anybody reads this - a short note in this article http://www.edubuntu.org/news/14.04-release that one has to wait for the 14.04.1 version for the convenient upgrade would be great.
<highvoltage> cla<tab> ah just missed her
#edubuntu 2018-07-10
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: sphinx (xenial-proposed/main) [1.3.6-2ubuntu1.1 => 1.3.6-2ubuntu1.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: yorick (xenial-proposed/universe) [2.2.04+dfsg1-5 => 2.2.04+dfsg1-5ubuntu1] (edubuntu)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (xenial-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~16.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (artful-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~17.10.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~17.10.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: cloud-init (bionic-proposed/main) [18.3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 => 18.3-9-g2e62cb8a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2019-07-11
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [s390x] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [amd64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [ppc64el] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [i386] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [arm64] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: musescore [armhf] (eoan-proposed/universe) [3.2.3+dfsg1-1] (edubuntu, ubuntustudio)
#edubuntu 2020-07-12
<JohnDoe9304> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
<danica4> Hello. I am GLAT agent. Contact me to purchase a license for GNU/Linux ($99 single user, $49 volume).
